# Naruto 616 Discussion Thread



## Fay (Dec 27, 2012)

Snow Miser said:
			
		

> Since this will most likely come up over and over I'll get this out of the way...
> We do not know exactly when the next chapter will be here.
> 
> Chapter 614 is on a double issue 4/5, so naturally you'd assume a week break.
> ...





			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Discuss away!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

counter attack starts with BM naruto and hinata it seems


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict Sasuke.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

kyuubi mode rookies!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

More NaruHina


----------



## vered (Dec 27, 2012)

hmm hoping for some action.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm really unsure. Seems like a good time to switch to Sasuke, but it's true it's a colour page...


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 27, 2012)

The tide appears to turn in the Alliance's favor. Obito is unsure of what the hell is going on and starting to doubt himself. Then the Juubi begins to transform.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2012)

this and last two chapters were filler. next chapter something happens.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm pleasantly surprised, even though this isn't my preferred pairing i love this moment
it's sorta cute <3


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2012)

Obito gets jealous.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 27, 2012)

*Naruto 616 Prediction
A Hawks prey*

Obito: ...*he's holding her hand...and she's holding his....I see.*
Obito: Naruto, if I were to kill that woman beside you, what would you do?
Hinata: !?
_Naruto shows an angry face at him_
Naruto: Come and try.
Obito: You don't know, do you? You would be so fueld with rage that you would lose control, and kill everything around you wouldn't you. Just like I did, when I saw the one I loved killed by my best friend.
Kakashi: *!? So...back then...you killed those mist shinobi...*
Naruto: IT WILL NEVER COME TO THAT! You won't lay a hand on her, or anyone else from here on out!
Obito: ...
Madara: He won't, but I will.
_Madara claps his hands and a giant meteor comes from the sky_
Obito: !? What do you think youre doing?
Madara: Excuse me? You just aimed the juubi's bijuudama point blank at them and you're complaining about this?
Obito: That's not it, I want to prove my point.
Madara: Ha, you really are a child.
Kakashi: It's too big for my Kamui!
_The army starts running for it_
_Naruto starts creating a bijuudama_
Naruto: Hinata, when I blow that rock up, can you push the remianing rocks away from everyone with your wind palm?
Hinata: With this much chakra, I guess I can..
Naruto: Alright!
_Naruto fires his bijuudama, it destroys the meteor_
_Hinato jumps on Naruto's back and Naruto jumps into the air_
_Hinata uses her wind palm in hitting all the falling rocks away from the army_
Kiba: Wow, hinata sure packs a punch with Naruto's chakra.
Sakura: Amazing...Hinata and Naruto really work well together..... (flashback of Sasuke's face) I wonder how he's doing....
---------------------
Scene changes to the Kages
Raikage puts hit shirt on Tsunade upper half body
Onoki: She gave her life to save ours, as expected from the hokages, always sacrificing themselves for others.
Raikage: She even gave me my arm back...
Mei: What about you Katsuya, what will you do?
Katsuya: I will follow lady Tsunades will, and pass myself to her successor. 
Gaara: The last of the legendary three has died. 
Orochimaru: Oh I don't know about that.
Kages: !??
_Orochimaru stands high on a tree left my Madara_
Mizukage: That's...
Gaara: Impossible...Orochimaru?
Onoki: I thought that punk Sasuke kid killed him?
_Sasuke walks up beside Orochimaru_
Raikage: !? SASUKE!
Sasuke: What are the kages doing here.
Juugo: According to my birds, they were in combat with Uchiha Madara
Orochimaru: *I see...so our little Madara experiment became strong enough to defeat the 5 kages...how delightful.*
Sasuke: Where is Madara.
Juugo: He's north from this location, a couple miles.
Orochimaru: Sasuke, you wanted to kill Madara correct?
Sasuke: Yeah, why.
Orochimaru: Good...but can you pull it off?
_Sasuke stares at him with the Eternal_
Sasuke: Are you questioning my power.
Orochimaru: No, I'm merely proposing a safer path in approaching this situation.
Sasuke: And that would be..
Orochimaru: If Madara was capable of all this, then so should you, that is if you want to defeat him. So why not test your power...
_Orochimaru looks at the kages_
OrochimaruL Against them!
Gaara: Sasuke! Madara is our enemy as well. He's too powerful. If you engage us here, you won't gain anything.
Onoki: He's right boy. There is a war going on, this is a fight for another time.
Sasuke: What's that smell?
Onoki: !?
Sasuke: Oh...it's fear.
Raikage: Damn you! You little shit come at me!
_Raikage powers up_
Mei: Raikage-sama don't! Look at his eyes. They're different from before. Remember what happened in your last fight with him.
Raikage: You dare mock me woman! He's still a threat to the shinobi alliance! If anything he's still working with that masked man! Our duty is to stop that. On top of that, he's got Orochimaru with him. It's out duty to stop him.
Onoki: ...he makes a point.
Gaara/Mei: !?
Onoki: Naruto and the others are dealing with the other Madara and perhaps the real Madara now. We can't give them more weight to deal with. We do our part here.
Mei: ...
Gaara: Agreed.
Orochimaru: Then it's settled. After this...we will go to our original location.
Sasuke: Fine. This should only take a few minutes. 
_Sasuke jumps towards them with his hand on his sword_
*Chapter end.*


----------



## McNasty996 (Dec 27, 2012)

BM Naruto action and Hinata takes a backseat after one attack, Hinata doesn't belong in this fight


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

Obito begins to change with noticable "...."'s.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 27, 2012)

Window shards are everywhere. The cold winds enter the small room while Kishi hides behind his desk. He can hear the footsteps of the cloaked figure coming closer. Kishi tires to make a run towards the door after his desk is destroyed Raikage style, but out of fear he falls to the ground. He accepts his fate and turns around to see the cloaked figure. The cloaked figure removes the hood hiding his/her face. Kishi: Sakura!.... Why? Sakura: You let NaruSaku die.

Chapter ends


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

dat chapter will be epic


----------



## Garfield (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata dies.

Obito gets TnJ'd

Madara facepalms and kills himself.

Juubi is eating popcorn.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 27, 2012)

The Empire Strikes Back!!!!!!! 
or in this case The Alliance Strikes Back!!!!!!

Its gonna be an NH combo Attack show!!!!!

The Return of the Jyuhou shoshiken "_Gentle Step, Twin Lion Fist_"

Its About to go DOWN!!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto + SSJ Hinata combo attack incoming. Also Obito TnJ.


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 27, 2012)

Kishi saw Rock Lee episode 37 and is about to reveal the Shadow Clone Chain / Twin Lion Fist combo.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict Gentle Fist : 8 trigrams over 9000 palms


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I'm really unsure. Seems like a good time to switch to Sasuke, but it's true it's a colour page...



Where did you read next chapter starts with colour pages?

I agree with you on Sasuke.  It's time.  615 had closure, a perfect moment for a break between chapters with no cliffhangers.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto and Hinata are about to start the counterattack and it's going to be pretty great. 

At the end of the chapter we'll switch to Sasuke.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Obito targets Hinata after seeing the NaruHina fest. Naruto and Hinata fight back. Kakashi steps in and explains what happened to Rin.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict that we will switch to either the kages or Sasuke >.>


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto and Hinata rally the allied forces to attack the Juubi.

Obito and Madara react in a typical villainous fashion with remarks such as "I...impossible!"


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2012)

*Chapter 616 Prediction:*  Final Countdown

Naruto with Hinata and the others go on the offensive as the Juubi appears to been hurt.   But when they go on the offensive, the Juubi reveals he's now transforming for the final stage.   The Ultimate Beast is awakening.


----------



## Jad (Dec 27, 2012)

Good things happen to people who wait. Gai and Lee are going to tear shit up!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict we're about to learn what happened to Rin


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, we just ended off the year with Naruto's half of the manga

I say we start next year with Sasuke's


----------



## ed17 (Dec 27, 2012)

what hachibi just did made me remember 
"when you can't destroy from outside, destroy it from inside"


----------



## CA182 (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict not a single member of the alliance is shocked at Naruto's BM transformation even though this is the first time nearly all of them have seen it.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2012)

I predict naruhina babies, naruhina babies everywhere...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Sex...I predict...sex, to be more precise, an orgy, a fucking war orgy. I don't know why but I just think Kishi will do it.

Or maybe Naruto and Hinata do whatever it is they are going to do. Maybe show a little of Guy and his team. Juubi starts to transform again, cliffhanger.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 27, 2012)

Bee backs off and Naruto attempts to counter-attack with Kurama, ignoring Shikaku's plan. Full of hope and love Naruto starts launching attack after attack, while they don't actually do much damage Obito begins to get incredibly irritated. He unleashes some huge attack that is designed to kill another rookie (maybe Hinata) but Naruto manages to save them.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruhina.  
And SASUKE MOTHERPHUCKKIN' UCHIHA. been predicting his presence for weeks!
I didn't forget RIN.


----------



## Fluon (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 616 Prediction
> A Hawks prey*
> Raikage: She even gave me my arm back...



That's why your prediction never become true.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata sacrifices herself so that Naruto can complete Shikaku's strategy and defeat the Juubi, temporarily at least. The resulting shitstorm shuts down NF for over 48 hours.


----------



## Sniffers (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata is so perfectly set up to be brutally killed by Obito now. It probably won't happen, but her death now would be quite great.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

If Obito attacks Hinata, it might go like this

Before attack he rambles about "love, pain, despair"
He attacks
But Kakashi&Naruto saves her.

Kakashi starts to explain what happened to Rin.

Obito cries.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 27, 2012)

We find out what Naruto meant when he said 'let's go Hinata!'. I'm guessing they'll fight against the Juubi together.

Hopefully we see Sasuke and Oro at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 27, 2012)

Fluon said:


> That's why your prediction never become true.



It's not supposed to. I write them about things people want to see, and most of those things don't come true in this manga.


----------



## vered (Dec 27, 2012)

the preview is in this page,for Takl to translate.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 27, 2012)

Either a hot make out session of Madara and Obito or the beginning of the counter attack of the alliance which will exhaust the alliance and break the connection between Obito and the Juubi.


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Dec 27, 2012)

Im hoping Hinata's abilities will be off the damn charts. and REALLY hope she doesn't die. Finally get some confirmation of this pairing; would hate it if Kishi builds this all up just to kill her off.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Kishi saw Rock Lee episode 37 and is about to reveal the Shadow Clone Chain / Twin Lion Fist combo.



It won't look like this, but if Hinata won't let go of Naruto's hand, they _will_ do a combo attack.

Look forward to seeing the action, even though I would love to know what Sasuke is doing at this point.  Knowing Kishi, he will leave us in that suspense.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata feats incoming


----------



## Jad (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> the preview is in this page,for Takl to translate.



Gotta learn me that Japanese


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

lovers vs lovers naruto and hinata vs obito and madara


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

The chapter preview has a "4" in it... 



Deadway said:


> *Naruto 616 Prediction
> A Hawks prey*
> 
> Obito: ...*he's holding her hand...and she's holding his....I see.*
> ...




I wanna rep you so bad. :rofl


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 27, 2012)

Ten Tails final transformation...


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> the preview is in this page,for Takl to translate.



I think its saying can Naruto defeat Obito in time before the genjustu happens?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> the preview is in this page,for Takl to translate.



Translation and quote by mezzomarino:



> Naruto: "I've decided that I'll succeed, dattebayo!"
> 
> The super heated Fourth Shinobi World War! A colored opening page!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn gotta wait two weeks, this sucks!


----------



## Hikui (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasuke arrives out of nowhere and kills Hinata just for the lulz. :ho

On a "serious" note, probably some Naruto + Hinata combo. Let's hope it doesn't suck. Stupid Kishimoto.


----------



## Jad (Dec 28, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Damn gotta wait two weeks, this sucks!



Close to 3 weeks actually.

And Super Heated? MMMM I know two guys who are hot blooded! xD


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 28, 2012)

Juubi takes a nap


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> The tide appears to turn in the Alliance's favor. Obito is unsure of what the hell is going on and starting to doubt himself. Then the Juubi begins to transform.



TnJ incoming!



Sunspear7 said:


> Obito targets Hinata after seeing the NaruHina fest. Naruto and Hinata fight back. Kakashi steps in and explains what happened to Rin.





Moon~ said:


> I predict we're about to learn what happened to Rin





Moon~ said:


> If Obito attacks Hinata, it might go like this
> 
> Before attack he rambles about "love, pain, despair"
> He attacks
> ...



we have to find out now what happened to Rin since Obito is already showing signs of being TnJ'ed. so i call Kakashi stepping up to explain as well (he was featured in a couple panels after all)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 28, 2012)

If Obito still doesn't know the real story behind Rin's death it's basically a plot hole, the dude controlled the Mist Village from the shadows for years, he had plenty of opportunity to investigate why they wanted Rin and learn the truth.

I'm really hoping he's not still in the dark about that.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If Obito still doesn't know the real story behind Rin's death it's basically a plot hole, the dude controlled the Mist Village from the shadows for years, he had plenty of opportunity to investigate why they wanted Rin and learn the truth.
> 
> I'm really hoping he's not still in the dark about that.



or maybe he does know what happened, and that's why he said to Kakashi "because you let Rin die," instead of saying "because you killed Rin." either way, I wanna know 

actually, if Obito knows the truth and Kakashi doesn't (like them really being Konoha shinobi) it would be interesting to see his reaction.


----------



## calimike (Dec 28, 2012)

vered said:


> the preview is in this page,for Takl to translate.



*WSJ #08 (Jan. 14th)
Cover & Lead CP: Naruto*


----------



## Jad (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> *WSJ #08 (Jan. 14th)
> Cover & Lead CP: Naruto*



Call me confused. If WSJ is being released on Jan. 14th, does that mean we get it on the 7th of Jan? Or are you putting the date for when WE get it, which is Jan 14th?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Call me confused. If WSJ is being released on Jan. 14th, does that mean we get it on the 7th of Jan? Or are you putting the date for when WE get it, which is Jan 14th?



please japanese people! Give it early to me! my body is ready...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

If we're going back to Naruto, then epic NH & Rookies teamwork incoming



Kujiro Anodite said:


> please japanese people! Give it early to me! my body is ready...



Oh my


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Call me confused. If WSJ is being released on Jan. 14th, does that mean we get it on the 7th of Jan? Or are you putting the date for when WE get it, which is Jan 14th?


It is the official release in japan, so we suppose to get it sooner, if we are lucky XD


----------



## Jad (Dec 28, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It is the official release in japan, so we suppose to get it sooner, if we are lucky XD



That means we only have to wait just a little over a week than <_<


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 28, 2012)

So we only have to wait a week.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 28, 2012)

Aohige_AP said:


> No, the shelf date for Jump 08/2013 is Jan 21st.
> It clearly says so in WSJ's official page, the next WSJ issue, not to mention the very link you just replied to.
> I don't know where that 14th came from, but it's wrong.


Exactly where does the 14th come from. According to this guy, it's wrong.


----------



## Jad (Dec 28, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Exactly where does the 14th come from. According to this guy, it's wrong.



Well than, we get the chapter on Jan 14th, since that is a week from the shelf date of WSJ Issue 8. So we wait just a bit over 2 weeks  If we get it on Jan 15/16, than it's a close to 3 week wait.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2012)

why I feel that NaruHina will do rasengan together alike in his crappy the movie XD


----------



## kluang (Dec 28, 2012)

I predict the true love will ignite the passion in Naruto and Hinata and in turn ignites Kyuubi chakra flame and Kyuubi flame will be the fuel. Not just any fuel but the fuel of love that will shines the battlefield and fill the battlefield with flower of love and the sky above lights the earth with light of peace and prosperity. The light and fire will turn the darkness of the Uchiha and they evolve into a creature, a creature love that will live in the moon in the sky above there's nothing up there but space Uchiha that will spread love, peace and emotion.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 28, 2012)

What I want: Obito killing Hinata 
What I expect: Hinata being usefull...

What we will never have: Madara acting like Madara


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what the WSJ preview said?


----------



## Jad (Dec 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know what the WSJ preview said?



Super Heated 4th Shinobi Ninja War! 

It's only a page back where someone posted the translation.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 28, 2012)

In before Twin Lion Fist is a technique that hits Obito even if he goes to his dimension lol.


----------



## Flux (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata gets severely injured. Much flashbacks will ensue. Chapter will end with some sort of bad-ass Obito pose/ line where he again says something to Naruto about true pain and suffering. 

Or his heart will grow three sizes that day, and rainbows will shoot out of the ten tails' butt and all will end in happiness and hearty laughter where they laugh off Neji's death and suddenly Neji lifts his head to join them in laughter before remembering he's supposed to be dead.

My prediction is the latter. ;P


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

The Lost Boys make it to Bioshock where they take on the Emperor's Crimson Guard.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 28, 2012)

My humble prediction:

Naruto shushins towards Juubi along with Hinata. Using her Byakugan Hinata tells Naruto where he can find the Juubi's tenketsu points and Naruto aims FRS at them. The Juubi is temporary disabled and the alliance starts to focus on Madara and Obito.
Madara in his final Susanoo form clashes agains BM Naruto. 
Chapter end .


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If Obito still doesn't know the real story behind Rin's death it's basically a plot hole, the dude controlled the Mist Village from the shadows for years, he had plenty of opportunity to investigate why they wanted Rin and learn the truth.
> 
> I'm really hoping he's not still in the dark about that.



IMHO, I'm one of people who thinks Obito knows it already and the reason won't have any effect on him anyway but there is this absurdity: Kishi pulled romance card out of no where.I didn't expect to NH happen this early, especially in this condition so I think pulling it in here should have a reason otherwise it's out of place.
Obito is a romance based villain and we have a Battle Couple at the moment, I don't know how but Rin's story will be tied up to here.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 28, 2012)

Si we'll have the chapter the 9 or the 16 january ?


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 28, 2012)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Si we'll have the chapter the 9 or the 16 january ?



Still unknown, hopefully the 9th.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Still unknown, hopefully the 9th.



Shit, hopefully it Willemstad be' the 9, thanks anyway


----------



## Mione (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think we will get an Naruto/Hinata combo from Kishi in this chapter, but what I do think will play out is more like Roy and Hawkeye's part in the final fight in FMA with Hinata guiding Naruto's attacks. 

Although a combo would be pretty sweet and awesome to play in Ninja Storm 4 =)


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

Mione said:


> I don't think we will get an Naruto/Hinata combo from Kishi in this chapter, but what I* do think will play out is more like Roy and Hawkeye's part in the final fight in FMA with Hinata guiding Naruto's attacks.
> *
> Although a combo would be pretty sweet and awesome to play in Ninja Storm 4 =)



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


My heart's owner is Royai and if something like that happens...

I'll be dancing like an idiot.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mione said:


> I don't think we will get an Naruto/Hinata combo from Kishi in this chapter, but what I do think will play out is more like Roy and Hawkeye's part in the final fight in FMA with Hinata guiding Naruto's attacks.
> 
> Although a combo would be pretty sweet and awesome to play in Ninja Storm 4 =)



oh how i'd love that!



Moon~ said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> My heart's owner is Royai and if something like that happens...
> ...



same here my friend, my biggest OTP in FMA was Royai, along with EdWin and parental RoyEd

and what's awesome is i could see it happen. like say, Naruto creates a rasenshuriken and Hinata could help direct it, or if Obito tries his wood jutsu again she can deflect it to keep Naruto safe so he can concentrate on attacking. heck, with Kurama's chakra boost she should be able to protect the entire alliance should Obito try to use that attack again


----------



## calimike (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> *WSJ #08 (Jan. 14th)
> Cover & Lead CP: Naruto*



I predict HinataNaruto get color page 
pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predict HinataNaruto get color page
> pek



Me too, since those two are ready go all out.


----------



## takL (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predict HinataNaruto get color page
> pek



yea but ur link says WSJ #08 is due on 21/jan...


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predict HinataNaruto get color page
> pek



 I would approve of this so much


----------



## Rose (Dec 28, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> If Obito attacks Hinata, it might go like this
> 
> Before attack he rambles about "love, pain, despair"
> He attacks
> ...



Knowing Kishi, I actually see this happening.



Mione said:


> I don't think we will get an Naruto/Hinata combo from Kishi in this chapter, but what I do think will play out is more like Roy and Hawkeye's part in the final fight in FMA with Hinata guiding Naruto's attacks.
> 
> Although a combo would be pretty sweet and awesome to play in Ninja Storm 4 =)



GIVE US THIS PLIZZ


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Dec 28, 2012)

NaruHina team up
Juubi Final Stage
Obito Love/Hate/Despair Rant
Kakashi explains why he killed Rin
Sasuke cuts in
Cliffhanger


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 28, 2012)

calimike said:


> I predict HinataNaruto get color page
> pek



I rather have the Juubi colored so we can start doing fanarts..


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh if the Juubi is white


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 29, 2012)

*NARUTO 616 PREVIEW*


成ると決めたってばよ！
Naruto has decided! (dattebayo=Naruto`s unique enthusiastic suffix)

超過熱第４次忍界大戦!! 巻頭からー!!
The anxiously awaited 4th Shinobi War!! Title page in colour!!

現実を突きつけるオビとの問いにナ�� � �トは!?
What will Naruto`s answer be to Obito`s sobering question?!　

Next to Naruto is a scroll saying 火影　（ほかげ）　＝　Hokage


----------



## KevKev (Dec 29, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> *NARUTO 616 PREVIEW*
> 
> 
> 成ると決めたってばよ！
> ...


Obviously Naruto's New Year Resolution


----------



## Jad (Dec 29, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Still unknown, hopefully the 9th.



14-16th of Jan you will get Chapter. Considering the shelf date for Next chapter is 21st. Meaning we get it a week earlier. Little over a 2 week wait.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 29, 2012)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> NaruHina team up
> *Juubi Final Stage
> Obito Love/Hate/Despair Rant
> Kakashi explains why he killed Rin
> ...




This could be said about every week now. Kishi is taking his sweet time.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 29, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> *NARUTO 616 PREVIEW*
> 
> 
> 成ると決めたってばよ！
> ...



So this might be the year he becomes Hokage Tsunade will probably appoint him before dying, her last words might be something about giving him the title etc


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 29, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> So this might be the year he becomes Hokage Tsunade will probably appoint him before dying, her last words might be something about giving him the title etc



Hmm yes it could be possible maybe Tsunade send's word ( A scroll to Naruto and other ) that Naruto is the next hokage and Naruto reading the scroll is very happy and his moral is 10x higher then he starts battling the Juubi or Madara or Sasuke ??


----------



## Udontard4ever (Dec 29, 2012)

obito reveals he became mizukage and started the bloody mist because of rin
then performs on hinata the secret jutsu that the mist fodders casted on rin
kakashi prepares another raikiri


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2012)

You know, the whole HinataxNaruto theme goes with Christmas being a romantic holiday.  I don't think you are going to get another romantic moment in the next chapter, though Hinata easily makes it likely.


----------



## Jad (Dec 29, 2012)

*Most likely going to happen:*
Chapter 616 - Plan Starts
Chapter 617 - Plan hits a bump
Chapter 618 - That Bump is fixed Plan continues
Chapter 619 - Plan succeeds at the end of the chapter
Chapter 620 - Everyone attacks Madara and Obito as the Juubi is immobilized like before

*Second most likely thing to happen:*
Chapter 616 - Plan Starts
Chapter 617 - Plan continues and succeeds at the end of the chapter
Chapter 618 - Everyone attacks Madara and Obito as the Juubi is immobilized like before

I rather though Plan Starts and succeeds in next chapter so I can get to Gai and Lee already. Unless they are part of the plan to stop the Juubi


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you guys think it's possible Naruto could unlock a new form from sufficient "love"


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 30, 2012)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> NaruHina team up
> Juubi Final Stage
> Obito Love/Hate/Despair Rant
> Kakashi explains why he killed Rin
> ...



^I want it that way.

But what Madara gonna do?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2012)

I predict: Byakugan solos the Rinnegan.





Plague said:


> Do you guys think it's possible Naruto could unlock a new form from sufficient "love"


Yes. Definitely. Recall what Kushina said about filling a jinchuuriki's heart with love. Now that Naruto and Hinata are holding hands and they're enveloped in bijuu chakra, he should have no trouble detecting what she's feeling.

Add to my above prediction: All aboard the NaruHina train.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 30, 2012)

To add to that...

Love is true power according to Rikudou's Senju Son.

And this is the time where the tailed beasts are to learn of what true power is, and are led down the right path, according to old man Rikudou.

It's no coincidence that NaruHina is facing off against Juubi hand in hand 

And the last time Naruto got a boost from the feeling of love, he stomped a Tailed Beast, and performed Rikudou's Sealing Jutsu...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 30, 2012)

I will note this down here, if it happens I'll quote again. Very little but possible

I predict either

+Obito flashbacks to time Rin held his hand

or

+Madara flashbacks to time where Mito and Hashirama stood together against him.

choose one


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Hashirama and Mito standing against Madara is too fucking cold.


That and I lose serious respect for Hashirama if we get definitive proof that he was a coward and had a partner at VotE.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2012)

obito goes nuts tries to kill hinata and madara get tired of obito lunacy and decides to force obito to revive him. and the alliance starts his plan but it is derailed by the juubi transforming to its perfect form. 

or

it is revealed that the real reason madara fought shodai was because of mito not because of the hokage position. it could because madara loved mito and she choose shodai. but most likely it was because mito took shodai away from madara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama and Mito standing against Madara is too fucking cold.
> 
> 
> That and I lose serious respect for Hashirama if we get definitive proof that he was a coward and had a partner at VotE.



Imagine the shitstorm of "Hashirama DEHYPEEE". This is why I want it, shitstorm.  I love watching the world burn.

And I don't think his partnering up with Mito was too much, she just probably came in and sealed Kurama? This has to happen in some way you know...


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2012)

We see what sasuke has been up to.


----------



## Skeith (Dec 30, 2012)

One line from Hinata being.

"I feel Naruto [chakra] inside me." 


We will have a field day with that line.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Imagine the shitstorm of "Hashirama DEHYPEEE". This is why I want it, shitstorm.  I love watching the world burn.
> 
> And I don't think his partnering up with Mito was too much, she just probably came in and sealed Kurama? This has to happen in some way you know...



No it would be terrible. Two words: MinatoFan reaction.

VotE was between two guys the second time. It should be the same the first time. We now know that Hashirama had a way to bind and hold the Kyuubi for an indefinite period of time, so Mito wasn't exactly necessary at that moment.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it would be terrible. Two words: MinatoFan reaction.



Terrible for you, awesome for us. 

Just kidding. I really couldn't care less if Hashirama fought alongside Mito at VOTE or not. Minato-sama will always be superior in my heart anyways.


----------



## Deana (Dec 30, 2012)

Madara tries to kill Hinata because she gave hope to the hopeless: Naruto, the alliance, and to a certain extent Obito (Madara did the same thing during the kage battle in targeting Oonoki).  This move, however, is a miscalculation because Hinata's speech gives Obito flashbacks of Rin and her philosophy and he may move to protect her without thought.  Cue Obito's conversion (which most likely ends with Madara killing him).

Cue Sasuke's arrival to the battlefield and Madara thinking that Sasuke will be his only hope to accomplish his final plan.  Then all bets are off because Sasuke has conversed with the one that knows everything and who knows what he will do because of it.

This so won't happen!!! pek


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama and Mito standing against Madara is too fucking cold.
> 
> 
> That and I lose serious respect for Hashirama if we get definitive proof that he was a coward and had a partner at VotE.


if this was the case, he broke madara's heart


----------



## Deana (Dec 30, 2012)

Hashirama had regular Madara to deal with so he had no need for help.  If he was facing this Madara . . . he probably had many allies jumping out of random pokeballs, including his leading lady, to help him.


----------



## handsock (Dec 30, 2012)

The ones who know everything....Madara and Obito. Sasuke & Orochimaru arrive on the battlefield. (Imagine if Orochimaru used his snake possession technique on the Juubi. Fuck me....that'd be a very interesting plot twist.)


----------



## Trojan (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it would be terrible. Two words: MinatoFan reaction.
> 
> VotE was between two guys the second time. It should be the same the first time. We now know that Hashirama had a way to bind and hold the Kyuubi for an indefinite period of time, so Mito wasn't exactly necessary at that moment.



Didn't Madara said that he fought against Konoha? @@

*Spoiler*: __ 








I think we will see Tobirama's S/T jutsu in that flashback
+ Sarutobi Sasuke. @@


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Didn't Madara said that he fought against Konoha? @@
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Try reading the image you linked. He declared war on Konoha, clearly, Hashirama answered that call.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Try reading the image you linked. He declared war on Konoha, clearly, Hashirama answered that call.



O.K even if we said so, then how Mito knew about Kurama and went there?
It seems ridiculous to me imagine her jump from tree to tree. XD 

but, maybe, who knows.


----------



## Klue (Dec 31, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> O.K even if we said so, then how Mito knew about Kurama and went there?
> It seems ridiculous to me imagine her jump from tree to tree. XD
> 
> but, maybe, who knows.



Who said she was at VOTE?

Kushina said that Mito became the Jinchuuriki after that battle, not necessarily after VOTE; furthermore, she went on to say that Kushina came to Konoha for that very reason: to become the Kyuubi's Jinchuuriki.

So how did Konoha/Mito know Madara would attack with the Kyuubi in toe? 


And before you even bother, VIZ's translation of chapter 500 or 501, was wrong. Translators have dissected the RAW on numerous occasions.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 31, 2012)

^
So may you tell me what's the true sentences are?

and about Mito, that's the only thing that I can think off. anyway I won't bother myself of thinking whatever gonna happen, let it happen. @@


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to thank whoever added the next chapter predicted date in the title.  

More Allied Forces vs. Obito,Madara&10JuubiTails


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who said she was at VOTE?
> 
> Kushina said that Mito became the Jinchuuriki after that battle, not necessarily after VOTE; furthermore, she went on to say that Kushina came to Konoha for that very reason: to become the Kyuubi's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> ...



Madara was using Kurama in the VotE fight.  Mito became the Jinchuriki as a direct result of that fight.  There was not a group of strong men who carried a defeated Kurama to the village.  Kurama is too heavy (I know cause I tried to weigh him and the scale broke)


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 31, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it would be terrible. Two words: MinatoFan reaction.
> 
> VotE was between two guys the second time. It should be the same the first time. We now know that Hashirama had a way to bind and hold the Kyuubi for an indefinite period of time, so Mito wasn't exactly necessary at that moment.



I know Minatofans are terrible but...

Mito has to be there in some way.Or my reading comprehension is too fucking low?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 31, 2012)

This is how things will pan out... 

_Kakashi gets splotlight; pulls out some epic new jutsu and strategies._
_Madara is impressed with him and his Sharingan usage; says to Obito that it would have saved 'em a lot of trouble, had he killed Kakashi 'that day'._
_Kakashi realizes that Obito must have seen him killing Rin and that mist shinobi were taken down by Obito._
_Kakashi explains why he killed Rin; Obito breaks down..._
_Obito says that it's too late now, and is time for Mugen Tsukuyomi to begin..._
_Obito casts Gedou: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu._
_Madara is revived; Obito dies, and falls off the Juubi..._
_Madara performs a Fuuinjutsu (which the Rikudou Sennin used)._
_Jinchuuriki Madara stands before the alliance!_
*Scene switches to Sasuke and co. arriving at some place*

_*Sasuke:* You're..._
*Note:* _Doesn't have to span one chapter, unless Kisihimoto is in a rush..._


----------



## Annabella (Dec 31, 2012)

^ that's a really good prediction. 

I predict there will be a colour page of Naruto and Hinata looking up at the almost complete Juubi.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 31, 2012)

I believe Shodai defeated Madara alone during which he managed to subdue Kurama using Mokuton. Mito became a jin afterwards.

Simply put, two rivals of their level wouldnt allow anyone else to interfere.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 31, 2012)

Prediction- Naruto kicks Obito's ass


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 31, 2012)

Because of the preview for naruto manga 616 i must predict... Naruto and Hinata combo's and strategy , also Naruto's answear to Obito... because this is going to happen !


----------



## BisonLlama (Dec 31, 2012)

Where's the preview for chapter 616?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 31, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> 巻頭からー!!
> Title page in colour!!







alexu9696 said:


> Next to Naruto is a scroll saying 火影　（ほかげ）　＝　Hokage



O_O


----------



## 8 (Dec 31, 2012)

aren't these previews just guesses made by editors? anyway for next chapter i hope to see some hinata taijutsu.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay preview! It said...  ... nothing


----------



## Gabe (Dec 31, 2012)

i predict more unimportant parring talk that should not be important in this types of mangas.

i am still hoping for madaras flashback of the VOTE and him giving nagato the rinnegan


----------



## BisonLlama (Dec 31, 2012)

I predict more pairing/shipping wars...


----------



## navy (Dec 31, 2012)

hand holding will last three chapters


----------



## BisonLlama (Dec 31, 2012)

navy said:


> hand holding will last three chapters



Interrupted halfway the third chapter by a sudden Sasuke appearance


----------



## auem (Dec 31, 2012)

prediction:hinata will fart in excitement...


----------



## Harbour (Dec 31, 2012)

Predict Hinata's dying.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 31, 2012)

I want Hokage Nardo.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

Hokage Naruto is inevitable. 

Not sure why people are surprised.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll fap so hard when Tsunade dies the fuck off and Naruto is made the new Hokage


----------



## Lovely (Dec 31, 2012)

It would be weird to see him as Hokage at his age. Naruto has the drive for it but not the experience or maturity yet. I suppose if Gaara is Kage though the main char can get a break. 

As for the next chapter, more pairing talk because of NH color page and likely another moment before they fight together. Besides that the Juubi might evolve, I dunno.


----------



## BisonLlama (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely said:


> It would be weird to see him as Hokage at his age. Naruto has the drive for it but not the experience or maturity yet. I suppose if Gaara is Kage though the main char can get a break.
> 
> As for the next chapter, more pairing talk because of NH color page and likely another moment before they fight together. Besides that the Juubi might evolve, I dunno.



Final form is that green toy that Sasuke's leaking on in your signature.  Calling it.  Not sure about the colour though, maybe purple.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 31, 2012)

heh I just noticed that when the reinforecemnts were running to naruto most had a single line of support for naruto and such... but the only person from the rookies who did not have such lines... was no one other then neji who died XD

so my guess is that all other chars are safe for now...

as for prediction.... I predict long and hard 2weeks of waiting for next chapter...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if this was the case, he broke madara's heart



He did that anyway.



TorJaN said:


> I think we will see Tobirama's S/T jutsu in that flashback
> + Sarutobi Sasuke. @@



Klue answered the rest but:

If Kishi gives a shit at all, he'll give a full detailed flashback/gaiden about the founding era and show us Madara, Izuna, Hashirama, Tobirama, Sasuke, Hikaku, Toka, and Mito in their youth. 



Moon~ said:


> I know Minatofans are terrible but...
> 
> Mito has to be there in some way.Or my reading comprehension is too fucking low?



It's impossible to know without further information, but as Klue said, translations vary and there has been a lot of arguing over it. It was also implied that Mito came to Konoha to be the Jinn specifically, so that complicates things. After seeing the dragon, too, we know that Hashirama was capable of holding Kurama down, so there was no need for someone to be there that second to seal it. It also just doesn't match up with everything we know about Madara and Hashirama, for a third person to be at their greatest and final battle. 

/ off topic.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 31, 2012)

i think next chapter we will see shikamaur's fathers plan into action and it will seem like it is working. but then the juubi transforms. eventually i think this will happen.


----------



## BeBreezy (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely said:


> As for the next chapter, more pairing talk because of NH color page



I knew we were going to get a colour page, but I didn't know it was going to feature NH...


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 1, 2013)

Gabe said:


> i think next chapter we will see shikamaur's fathers plan into action and it will seem like it is working. but then the juubi transforms. eventually i think this will happen.



Didnt that already happen 3 chapters ago?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 1, 2013)

The juubi is supposed to be going through another transformation I believe


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, Madara said that when it transforms next they're gonna lose control over it. Unless of course Madara becomes it's Jinchuriki.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 1, 2013)

I told my friend about Neji dying and he started yelling, saying: "NO! Why did Neji have to die? I hope Obito uses that Rinnegan to revive everyone just like Pein did, so no one actually died in this war!"

That was word for word. I guess we can expect that this is the reaction for 'normal' fans that don't read it every week and go onto forums.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 1, 2013)

*JUMP Preview*



*Spoiler*: __ 








成ると決めたってばよ！
Naruto has decided! (dattebayo=Naruto`s unique enthusiastic suffix)

超過熱第４次忍界大戦!! 巻頭からー!!
The anxiously awaited 4th Shinobi War!! Title page in colour!!

現実を突きつけるオビとの問いにナ�� � �
トは!?
What will Naruto`s answer be to Obito`s sobering question?!　

Next to Naruto is a scroll saying 火影　（ほか
げ）　＝　Hokage
=====


----------



## Addy (Jan 1, 2013)

I predict sasunaru


----------



## Plague (Jan 1, 2013)

What are the chances of Hinata dying? I hope not, since it'd be a waste for Neji. That and she already almost got killed aginst Pein and Obito, so doing it again just seems sloppy. 

I do predict something unexpected to happen after Obito gets raped. Sasuke may show up.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 1, 2013)

Hinata wouldn't die. She'll be next in line to be the head of the Hyuuga clan. 

Naruto becoming Hokage is going to happen anyway. This is a manga on him. After the war is over, whether Tsunade will die or not, Naruto will at some point become appointed. He has the powers, and he has the tnj power. It will be difficult for people to go against this after he has saved the world.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 1, 2013)

Just saying... If naruto becomes hokage any time soon, I hope that the manga timeskips to The point where he is like... 25, Has had a kid, Is training his own ninja squad, Shikamaru, Kakashi, and Sakura are his advisers, Sai is Anbu Captain, and such.

Sasuke has created a village in the humid bone forest, full of uchiha (Time-space shenanigans), and makes war on konoha.

All I want.
Truce between two villages, sasuke forgives, redemption, golden age of konoha.
Do it kish.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 1, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> *JUMP Preview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted this 2 times already in the thread


----------



## slickcat (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn If Naruto becomes hokage this yr, would be nice. Tsunade sending him the message when naruto is about to be defeated. And then he makes a kage bunshin.. henges it into his fathers cloak and wears it. can only dream


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Didnt that already happen 3 chapters ago?



and it will happen again with the last plan he gave to the allaince


----------



## Mateush (Jan 1, 2013)

Naruto the Hokage already? Oh my...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 1, 2013)

Next to Naruto is a scroll saying 火影　(ほか
げ)　=　Hokage

^ this might mean that Tsunade is dead. 

I predict more romance regarding Naruto and Hinata, and Juubi's next transformation on the last page.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 1, 2013)

what a f*ckin twist if Naruto's victory on the juubi and him becoming Hokage would be revealed as just being the mugen tsukyomi's illusion...at the end of the manga...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty sure that picture in no way means Naruto is becoming Hokage in the next chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 1, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> 現実を突きつけるオビとの問いにナ�� � �
> トは!?
> What will Naruto`s answer be to Obito's sobering question?!



The same as always. Nothing. 

An empty cheesy line about hope, dreams and his life story.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure that picture in no way means Naruto is becoming Hokage in the next chapter.



True but it could also mean that naruto will become hokage next year and not in the next chapter !


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 1, 2013)

Luiz said:


> The same as always. Nothing.
> 
> An empty cheesy line about hope, dreams and his life story.



like

I'm 4th hokage's son?

and

Ore wa zett? katsu?


----------



## WT (Jan 1, 2013)

A summary prediction:

Scene starts with Sasuke & Oro.

The man who knows everything is revealed to be Uchiha Madara. Oro leads Sasuke to the battlefield however tells him that before they do, it would be wise to awaken Sasukes Rinnegan and equip him with the 1st's powers. Sasuke accepts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 1, 2013)

The manga is ending either this year or within the first half of 2014 (probably). Naruto becoming Hokage in 2013 would hardly be a shock.



White Tiger said:


> A summary prediction:
> 
> Scene starts with Sasuke & Oro.
> 
> The man who knows everything is revealed to be Uchiha Madara. Oro leads Sasuke to the battlefield however tells him that before they do, it would be wise to awaken Sasukes Rinnegan and equip him with the 1st's powers. Sasuke accepts.



When the one who knows everything was first mentioned, it showed pictures of Madara and Obito. Then in the next chapter it was modified to a plural. Obito has now shown to know very little but Sasuke doesn't know that. 

Maybe Sasuke and Orochimaru will magically teleport to the Juubi's head and there can be an Uchiha-fest just for Oro.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 1, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> A summary prediction:
> 
> Scene starts with Sasuke & Oro.
> 
> The man who knows everything is revealed to be Uchiha Madara. Oro leads Sasuke to the battlefield however tells him that before they do, it would be wise to awaken Sasukes Rinnegan and equip him with the 1st's powers. Sasuke accepts.



Sasuke just got an eye surgery he won't get another.


----------



## Talis (Jan 1, 2013)

Naruto getting the Hokage with all the other big cool guys around seems lame for me.
I actually thought that he would be hokage as soon as Kakashi, Gai, and all the other badass masters died.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jan 1, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Sasuke just got an eye surgery he won't get another.





well technically it won't be eye surgery
his rinnegan would be only an upgrade of his already implanted EMS


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 1, 2013)

i am expecting Sasuke's body to be fully prepared already to awaken rinnegan



btw, here comes the year of the snake. May doctor snakes and the snake man have a lot of fun together


----------



## Klue (Jan 1, 2013)

So happy to see so many Uchiha fans prepared and ready for Sasuke to obtain the mighty Rinnegan.


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2013)

Fucking sasuke, I expect him to piss me off soon


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG! Color pages  Hinata and Naruto holding hands in color 

I predict Hyuuga awesomeness


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 1, 2013)

*Naruto 616 Prediction*
This is the first time I've ever done this , so bare with me .
*Worse Than Trash*

*opening scene shows Naruto and Hinata walking closer up on the battle field*
*Obito*: ! Hmm . . .
*color page of Naruto and Hinata in bijuu mode facing Obito (if it's a color page)*
*Obito*: *enraged* What are you trying to do here . . . imply that love wins ? This is HELL . Love can never win here !
*Juubi becomes flustered and starts shifting around wildly .*
*Madara*: *in his head* _Hmm . . this is my chance !_ Obito ! You know what to do . *nods towards the couple*
*Obito*: *smirks and jumps down , starts towards them* Time to finish what I should have a LONG time ago !
*Kakashi starts to break off to the fight , Gai grabs his shoulder and shakes his head*
*Naruto*: Graaaaah ! *flexes and brings Hinata forward* You will never take this world away from us . . . your worst then scum ! Your trash !
*Hinata*: _Naruto . . ._ *smiles* Y-Yes !
*starts epic all out battle with NaruHina vs. Obito , intro move is Gentle Step Twin Lion Fist (combo attack)*
*Obito*: *in the midst of fighting (takes quite a few panels of fighting before this)* You don't know the meaning of it ! Pain . . . you may have felt it , but never the despair of losing someone you loved ! _All because your sensei couldn't keep his promise . ._ and you called me trash !
*Naruto*: *suddenly caught off guard , flying backwards from a gut punch dragging Hinata with him* . . . K- . . Kakashi ? 
*the entire battlefield in range of hearing slowly freezes to a stop . Most who were adults knew what was said but all of Rookie 9 remained confused*
*Hinata*: Oh . . .
*Gai shoves Kakashi slightly . In awe he gets up and walks toward Obito*
*Kakashi*: Obito . . . I am so sorry . . I did , I killed Rin . . .
*mouths begin to drop*
*Change Scene*
*Sasuke and Orochimaru are seen walking a dusty path*
Orochimaru: So do you remember this place well ?
Sasuke: I believe so . . I haven't been here since I was a younger child , of course .
*Orochimaru does his snake smile and the both continue walking*
*Chapter End*


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2013)

About the whole sasuke rinnegan thing i think obito prepared sasuke to obtained the rinnegan he already operated on sasuke to give him itachis eyes. he had the perfect opportunity to give him shodais dna we know he can get it. so i think obito knows madara being the juubi jin is needed for his genjutsu plan. so i think he will have madara kill sasuke to awaken the rinnegan. from what we know madara did not get it till he was about to die. so it seems like a requirement. after awakening the rinnegan madara probably came back to life or something so sasuke will do the same. and obito was planning on sasuke to die in the naruto fight that is why he wanted them to fight so he can get the rinnegan. or he himself would kill him. and use him to revive madara. he probably has a way to force sasuke to revive madara some how maybe that is why he wanted shuisui eye from danzou who knows. here he would probably tell sasuke the only way to beat madara is to make him vulnerable by reviving him and him not being an immortal zombie. just my take.

the thing about naruto becoming  hokage could happen during the war the other kages and kohona ninja could nominate him or tsunades death wish could be that. but i think he wont be hokage till naruto saves sasuke from his uchiha hatred. he did say "how can he become hokage, if he can't even save his friend."


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 1, 2013)

i think that Obito might need a very specific situation to make Sasuke awaken the Rinnegan

i mean, not even Madara knows how.

Obito might have a "guess" and planned to push Sasuke into the situation, thats why he said that Naruto was supposed to stimulate Sasuke

Maybe it involves the death of his senju rival?

When did Hashirama die?

After all, the pattern to awake the eye involves death and stealing, all the way up.

for MS you must loose your best friend, for EMS you must steal your brother's eyes, for rinnegan the "victim" seems to be his senju counter part.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Jan 1, 2013)

When Hashirama died, Madara cried like a little schoolgirl in his cave and his true feelings for him came to light. Thats the reason he has obtained the rinngan. Sasuke must cry because of Naruto, then he will get it too. Thats so simple.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Obito might need a very specific situation to make Sasuke awaken the Rinnegan
> 
> i mean, not even Madara knows how.
> 
> ...



Actually, Orochimaru and Kabuto's research pointed to how you gain the Rinnegan.
First the said person must fully evolve their sharingan with Uchiha DNA. Then near death the user has to have Senju DNA, and then the fully evolved Sharingan devolves to Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 1, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Actually, Orochimaru and Kabuto's research pointed to how you gain the Rinnegan.
> First the said person must fully evolve their sharingan with Uchiha DNA. Then near death the user has to have Senju DNA, and then the fully evolved Sharingan devolves to Rinnegan.


hmm, you mean by the fact that Kabuto implanted senju DNA on Madara, and somehow expected him to awaken the rinnegan because of this? or maybe once he was revived...

you could be on to something, but it could still be about the idea that it was necessary to implant senju DNA. The difference was the madara wouldnt have done it in the right way in Kabuto's mind, and Kabuto would have done it perfectly.






edit:

you got me thinking here...

Maybe Kabuto and Orochimaru really believed that the host, to awaken the rinnegan, would need to die once. So Kabuto assumed that if he implanted senju DNA on Madara, once he revived, he would awaken the rinnegan.

Madara awakened the rinnegan before his death, but he didnt really die, or did he? Maybe its some kind of comma that is necessary.

Remember how Sasuke had to "die" once, to be able to use the CS2? Maybe it was already part of Orochimaru's plans to obtain the rinnegan with his body.

it would also link with the idea that rinnegan has something to do with sage mode/natural energy absorption somehow, because Naruto also had to "die" to be able to use sage mode, and the CS2 is also about natural energy.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Maybe Kabuto and Orochimaru really believed that the host, to awaken the rinnegan, would need to die once. So Kabuto assumed that if he implanted senju DNA on Madara, once he revived, he would awaken the rinnegan.



But there's still the whole ordeal behind Nagato's eyes. Do you think that Madara awakened the Rinnegan before he died and implanted them in Nagato with Obito's help and then had Orochimaru revive him with another pair of Rinnegan eyes in his old body? So that in the end he would have two pairs of Rinnegan?



> Madara awakened the rinnegan before his death, but he didnt really die, or did he? Maybe its some kind of comma that is necessary.
> 
> Remember how Sasuke had to "die" once, to be able to use the CS2? Maybe it was already part of Orochimaru's plans to obtain the rinnegan with his body.



I don't really think that completely dying is necessary to obtain the Rinnegan. Being extremely close to death is probably what awakens it. Just like Madara forcefully prolonged his life with the Gedo Mazo. He wasn't completely dead yet but only barely living. With Sasuke, I think Orochimaru wanted to keep it as close as he could by allowing Sasuke to die once but making sure he comes back. So I don't really think that Sasuke completely died when he obtained CS2.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ruby said:


> But there's still the whole ordeal behind Nagato's eyes. Do you think that Madara awakened the Rinnegan before he died and implanted them in Nagato with Obito's help and then had Orochimaru revive him with another pair of Rinnegan eyes in his old body? So that in the end he would have two pairs of Rinnegan?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that completely dying is necessary to obtain the Rinnegan. Being extremely close to death is probably what awakens it. Just like Madara forcefully prolonged his life with the Gedo Mazo. He wasn't completely dead yet but only barely living. With Sasuke, I think Orochimaru wanted to keep it as close as he could by allowing Sasuke to die once but making sure he comes back. So I don't really think that Sasuke completely died when he obtained CS2.


two pairs of rinnegan? no no

madara had just one eye when he talked with obito

his EMS were already gone, implanted on Nagato

it means that Madara really didnt die to awaken the rinnegan, the max that happened is that he was too close to death


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 2, 2013)

My guess is the key to awakening the Rinnegan is becoming enlightened with a near death experience. Life flashes before your eyes, all that bullshit that causes you to have a certain state of mind. That mental state along with the physical aspect of having a Sharingan at the highest point of power(EMS) and Senju DNA awakens the Rinnegan. 

Since Madara had already reached that state of mind, simply giving him the Senju DNA let him reawaken the Rinnegan as an Edo Tensei. 

My guess is that Obito's plan was for Sasuke to fight Naruto, and expect Naruto to beat him within an inch of his life. Obito's been fueling the fire between them for a while now, I'm sure he knows what Naruto is capable of. He knows Naruto would never kill him, but beating him close to death and the emotion from Sasuke's side of losing to Naruto could awaken his Rinnegan. 

I'm also on board with the theory that the point of Sasuke doing this was to create the Infinite Tsukuyomi without Madara and for him to be the sole master of the world.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> two pairs of rinnegan? no no
> 
> madara had just one eye when he talked with obito
> 
> ...



Wait, I'm kinda confused here.

I thought Madara transplanted his Rinnegan eyes into Nagato when he awakened them. During the time he was close to death, he wanted to keep them safe and have Nagato revive him later with the Edo Tensei.

learn

Obito and Zetsu both say they're Madara's "eyes". He also says that he implanted them in Nagato when he awakened the Rinnegan, not when he activated EMS.

So if Orochimaru managed to revive Madara through the Edo Tensei, wouldn't he be revived through his prime state which already had the Rinnegan? In that case, the Edo tensei Madara that we see now would have a Rinnegan which he does, but there would be another pair of Madara's Rinnegan that Nagato had which was stolen by Obito. 

So wouldn't that make Madara the owner of both Rinnegans? His own Rinnegan in Edo Tensei mode and the one that Obito has now?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ruby said:


> Wait, I'm kinda confused here.
> 
> I thought Madara transplanted his Rinnegan eyes into Nagato when he awakened them. During the time he was close to death, he wanted to keep them safe and have Nagato revive him later with the Edo Tensei.
> 
> ...


it went like this.


- Madara awakened the rinnegan

- implanted them on nagato

- stayed with some sharingan in the left eye, and the other one was empty

- obito met madara

- madara died

then time passed

Obito got Madara's eyes from Nagato. The eyes that Obito stole from Nagato, are supposed to be Madara's EMS eye, that awakened the rinnegan.


So he is using one of Madara's eye.


And finally, Madara got revived as an edo tensei, in a form that he had before he gave Nagato his eyes.

Which makes me wonder if the rinnegan that madara is displaying now is there because kabuto did his stuff, because madara didnt have rinnegan in his prime.

let me check for the part where madara explains when he awakened it




see he was already old as hell.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 2, 2013)

I wonder what does being the juubi jinchuuriki entail. You can control the Juubi, yes, but why can't Obito be it? Or rather, why won't he? And if so, why would he need Sasuke to awaken the rinnegan if he could get the job done himself. Things don't really align right right now. 


Unless, the person who is the juubi jinchuuriki that can cast Infinite Tsukuyomi can't be put under the genjutsu and Obito clearly WANTS to be in the tsukuyomi 
so that he'll see Rin again . . .



Sasuke with the rinnegan...would look so weird lol


*Spoiler*: _Nagata with rinnegan_ 








*Spoiler*: _Madara with rinnegan_ 








*Spoiler*: _Obito with rinnegan_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sasuke with rinnegan_ 










*Spoiler*: _KAKASHI with rinnegan_


----------



## Ruby (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it went like this.
> 
> 
> - Madara awakened the rinnegan
> ...



I see it now. I had the timeline mixed up.

Madara says that he got a spare Sharingan in this page so he'd given Nagato his EMS before that:
Link removed

Thanks a lot for the clarification 

Wouldn't Kabuto and Orochimaru needed to have make a new set of Rinnegan for Madara if he didn't have it in his prime? I suppose they could've gotten a pair of Sharingan from Obito when he stole the Uchiha Clan's eyes. Though I'm not sure how they could've progressed it all the way to its Rinngan form without an Uchiha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 2, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I see it now. I had the timeline mixed up.
> 
> Madara says that he got a spare Sharingan in this page so he'd given Nagato his EMS before that:
> Link removed
> ...




Pretty sure Sharingan can't possibly progress to the Rinnegan without going through MS and EMS first, the latter of which seems to impossible to 'create' without two living Uchiha brothers to carry it out. 

There are "two" pairs of Rinnegan left right now, and one potential pair.

- Madara's original pair (one with Obito, one MIS)
- Madara's ET pair
- Sasuke's eyes have the capacity to become the Rinnegan.

The way ET works is that someone seems to be brought back as they were when they died (hence Madara's Rinnegan and mokuton). Kabuto modified ET so that Madara was brought back to life with the powers he had when he died, but a body young enough to use them. Kabuto did not "create" Madara's ET like Frankenstein's monster. That isn't how the jutsu works. ET Madara has Rinnegan because he had Rinnegan when he died. That's all.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 2, 2013)

I think Madara somehow managed to borrow Gedo Mazo's chakra, before he summoned it from the moon. He implanted Senju cells and nothing happened, so I think it was something more that pushed him to the Rinnegan and my bet is Gedo Mazo. 

Near death is silly, imo.


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I think Madara somehow managed to borrow Gedo Mazo's chakra, before he summoned it from the moon. He implanted Senju cells and nothing happened, so I think it was something more that pushed him to the Rinnegan and my bet is Gedo Mazo.
> 
> Near death is silly, imo.



And how did he "somehow manage," to borrow the Gedo Mazou's chakra before he awakened the Rinnegan and broke the seal?


----------



## Mateush (Jan 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> And how did he "somehow manage," to borrow the Gedo Mazou's chakra before he awakened the Rinnegan and broke the seal?



Thats a good question. I don't know, really. So it's just my gut feeling, maybe because these questions such as why Madara gave his Rinnegan to Nagato who was a Uzumaki kid and why it took him long to awaken the Rinnegan. Also Rikudou is still a mystery.

It may very well be just Uchiha and Senju, but either way all is connected to the Juubi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Obito might have a "guess" and planned to push Sasuke into the situation, thats why he said that Naruto was supposed to stimulate Sasuke



Yeah Naruto wants to "stimulate" Sasuke alright


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 2, 2013)

Some people still think that Sasuke will get the Rinnegan? 

Sasuke getting the Rinnegan like the other villains will be boring as fuck and it will ruin his character(Senju DNA :S)

Sasuke will get something new that will put him above of Madara(not necessarily need Senju+Uchiha power)


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Maybe Kabuto and Orochimaru really believed that the host, to awaken the rinnegan, would need to die once. So Kabuto assumed that if he implanted senju DNA on Madara, once he revived, he would awaken the rinnegan.
> 
> Madara awakened the rinnegan before his death, but he didnt really die, or did he? Maybe its some kind of comma that is necessary.
> 
> ...



If Madara hadn't died, he would have not been able to be revived through Edo Tensei. He did die, after he himself cut his connection to the Gedo Mazo. Also, Madara himself said he gained Hashirama's power (aka DNA) after the Valley of the End fight took place.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's impossible to know without further information, but as Klue said, translations vary and there has been a lot of arguing over it. It was also implied that Mito came to Konoha to be the Jinn specifically, so that complicates things. After seeing the dragon, too, we know that Hashirama was capable of holding Kurama down, so there was no need for someone to be there that second to seal it. It also just doesn't match up with everything we know about Madara and Hashirama, for a third person to be at their greatest and final battle.
> 
> / off topic.



What does Viz say?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasuke will get the rinnegan and the perfect susanoo to much foreshadow to not happen , also madara died when he disconnected himself from gedo mazo he died without having his Rinnegan , Kabuto use ET and revived Madara in his PRIME with Rinnegan and also add to him hashi face with DNA strong enough that Madara could use Wood Release at high level just like Hashirama could also notice ET Madara is young and not old as Madara died


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jan 2, 2013)

Chapter 616: The Power of Bonds 
-Naruto and Hinata jump towards the juubi
-Kakashi leads the alliance to give them support
-The juubi gets beaten around for some panels, then it starts to evolve again
-Obito tells Madara to begin the ritual for IT, he gets off the juubi to fight the alliance
-Kakashi explain why he killed Rin. Naruto attempts Naruhina-powered tnj him... Obito calls him trash, but shows signs of giving in. Madara notices and smirks...
-Final panel: the alliance+Obito and behind them Final Juubi (in shadows for a reveal in 617). 

Coming soon: Sasuke and Orochimaru...
-Sasuke's and Oro's talk with "them"/the one who knows everything will be off-paneled 
-Sasuke gets the swirlygan instead of the rinnegan...
-Sasuke will meet Suigetsu and Jugo and head for the battlefield...


----------



## Ruby (Jan 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure Sharingan can't possibly progress to the Rinnegan without going through MS and EMS first, the latter of which seems to impossible to 'create' without two living Uchiha brothers to carry it out.



I know that you can't progress Sharingan to Rinnegan without Uchihas and going through its progression but I can't help but wonder if that's what that scroll is about.



> There are "two" pairs of Rinnegan left right now, and one potential pair.
> 
> - Madara's original pair (one with Obito, one MIS)
> - Madara's ET pair
> ...



I see what you're saying but even if Kabuto was able to bring back Madara with the powers he had before he died including the moukuton, the body that is being used (his young form) still hadn't awakened the Rinnegan. The young form only has up to EMS. And he can't get the Rinnegan from his old form either because Madara did not have the Rinnegan then, he only had one Sharingan. He gave his Rinnegan to Nagato a while before he died.

I always thought that the Edo Tensei revives someone exactly as they were at their moment of death. I know Madara is a special case but if Kabuto was able to restore his powers at the moment of death then Madara did not have the Rinnegan. He only had one Sharingan.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 2, 2013)

Speculating on events of Chapter 616 and additional commentary on chapter 615:
[YOUTUBE]ctNSGeml8QA[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work, link to my channel: 

How badly has Sakura character been treated? Will we see a new byakugan super move?


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2013)

i predict sakura shutting the fuck up and doing nothing........... again


----------



## Mateush (Jan 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> i predict sakura shutting the fuck up and doing nothing........... again



She deserves it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 2, 2013)

What about Shikamaru ino and chouji? you guys forgot about them


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 2, 2013)

I predict shipping goggles such as Sakura getting hot for Kakashi. And the Juubi finally looking possible to beat.

I'm still hoping for the bad guys to win here. I wanna see the other side of Tsuki no me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I see it now. I had the timeline mixed up.
> 
> Madara says that he got a spare Sharingan in this page so he'd given Nagato his EMS before that:
> Link removed
> ...


np xD


well, i guess they revived madara with his prime EMS, and made it turn rinnegan.




Stratogabo said:


> If Madara hadn't died, he would have not been able to be revived through Edo Tensei. He did die, after he himself cut his connection to the Gedo Mazo. Also, Madara himself said he gained Hashirama's power (aka DNA) after the Valley of the End fight took place.



no wait.


i know that madara died after he met Obito, what i am questioning is, did madara die before too?

because he stated "and when i was on the verge of death...i finally activated the rinnegan."


though what i think is that he summoned the gedo mazou when he awakened the rinnegan, to stay alive. He would have been almost dead, then he awakened the rinnegan, and summoned gedo mazou to stay alive.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jan 2, 2013)

Obito will without a doubt target and try to KILL Hinata to completely break Naruto down.  I like Hinata... sweet girl and all but her death now would serve the manga well because it would drive Naruto to the extreme.  It will put him in a similar situation like Obito was.... 

Obito seeing Naruto not breakdown even after Hinata is killed... may just really shake Obito up.  

Whatever happens... I definitely see Obito using Rennie Tensei in the end... its already being setup for that.


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2013)

No Kage again...


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> hmm, you mean by the fact that Kabuto implanted senju DNA on Madara, and somehow expected him to awaken the rinnegan because of this? or maybe once he was revived...
> 
> you could be on to something, but it could still be about the idea that it was necessary to implant senju DNA. The difference was the madara wouldnt have done it in the right way in Kabuto's mind, and Kabuto would have done it perfectly.
> 
> ...



If I recall , he obtained the Rinnegan before he died and again when he was revived ?


----------



## God Skopos (Jan 2, 2013)

Obito takes over Hinata with a genjutsu.  

Sakura kills Hinata to save Naruto.  

Kakashi kills Obito, who rejects Naruto's TNJ.  

Sasuke offers his body to Madara.  

Sasuke kills Madara and gains power over the Juubi.  

Orochimaru solos the rest of the alliance.  

Juubi farts and kills Orochimaru.  

Final battle Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## navy (Jan 2, 2013)

Hinata's boobs sighting.


----------



## TeamJASA (Jan 3, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I know that you can't progress Sharingan to Rinnegan without Uchihas and going through its progression but I can't help but wonder if that's what that scroll is about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but you're SO wrong 
Madara was in the verge of death WHEN HE awakened the Rinnegan, so he summoned the Gedo Mazo from the moon, and connected himself to the statue to stay alive, THAT IS NOT HIS NORMAL LIFE SPAN ANYMORE, damn it.
That's an extra life span, like a spare life span from the cable he was connected to.
So, technically he "DIED" when he connected himself to it.
And so, when he was summoned back from the Pure World by Kabuto, he was old and had the RINNEGAN.
Read chapter 602 again. He himself said that he was practically a Shinigami, he was no normal old dude anymore.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember the constant focus on Kakashi during the last chapter?  I think Obito made him break.  Kakashi has always looked up to Obito and he is a thin line from helping him get that dream world.  Not saying he will for certain, but its cutting edge.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 3, 2013)

The next chapter better be good. It will be awesome if its like this

10 panels of naruto vs juubi
3 panels of kages to show they are alive
last 2 panel of sasuke

This will be epic


----------



## Ruby (Jan 3, 2013)

TeamJASA said:


> Sorry, but you're SO wrong
> Madara was in the verge of death WHEN HE awakened the Rinnegan, so he summoned the Gedo Mazo from the moon, and connected himself to the statue to stay alive, THAT IS NOT HIS NORMAL LIFE SPAN ANYMORE, damn it.
> That's an extra life span, like a spare life span from the cable he was connected to.



Will you find me the page were it says that the Gedo Mazo gives him an extra life span? I might've missed it accidentally but I was always under the impression that Gedo Mazo extends a user's life span by giving him more charkra, not grant him a new one.



> So, technically he "DIED" when he connected himself to it.
> And so, when he was summoned back from the Pure World by Kabuto, he was old and had the RINNEGAN.



He didn't die when he connected to the Gedo Mazo. Its actually the opposite. He connected himself to the Gedo Mazo to keep himself from dying instantly just as he says in this page:

And he gave Nagato his Rinnegan before this, that's why I was asking if Madara was revived in his old form, he didn't have the Rinnegan, he only had one Sharingan.




> Read chapter 602 again. He himself said that he was practically a Shinigami, he was no normal old dude anymore.



He only said that Obito could consider him a Shingami if he wanted to because Obito couldn't believe that Madara, his ancestor from long ago was still alive. He said that he said that it really didn't matter what he was anymore because the reality they lived in was hell itself.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 3, 2013)

navy said:


> Hinata's boobs sighting.


[sp][/sp]

Do not ask me how I am aware of this picture.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 3, 2013)

I predict Naruto throwing Hinata.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Annabella (Jan 3, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 loll this is hilarious + reps


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 3, 2013)

Legendary


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 3, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __



AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2013)

if madara goes down soon it should be like this that it takes 2 people naruto and sasuke to beat him.  to much to ask though

Usain Bolt 

naruto cop brother, sasuke criminal brother and madara is mad dog


----------



## Ruby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 3, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 holy shit. This is perfect.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 3, 2013)

More Bijuu bombs. 

More speeches.

More fodder ninja deaths.

Ends with some character going super saiyan.


----------



## Plague (Jan 3, 2013)

After the Juubi is defeated, Sasuke will appear (and has been watching the whole time) and kidnap Hinata-chan to bait Naruto into saving her for their showdown 

Although this is more of a chapter 620 prediction XD

Back to 616, I think Naruto and Hinata will turn the tables on Obito and Madara, and and 617 will be the clean up.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2013)

Hinata flashback incoming.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2013)

Ugh, I do not want to see a Hinata flashback!


----------



## Zenigma (Jan 4, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __



effin Hilarious!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 4, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Ugh, I do not want to see a Hinata flashback!


Hey guys

GUYS

What if...

What if Hinata was told ages ago that the Byakugan need bijuu chakra to evolve and she just wants Naruto for his power?

/le epikku plaht tweest


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



Dude.
+reps


----------



## Raventhal (Jan 4, 2013)

So would Naruto and Hinata's child have the Byakugan?  Or if would it be the Rinnegan if the Byakugan is related to the elder son?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> So would Naruto and Hinata's child have the Byakugan?  Or if would it be the Rinnegan if the Byakugan is related to the elder son?



well i say Byakugan if they have two kids one will have Byakugan the other will have the power of a uzumaki....


----------



## Mako (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



Seems believable. I like where this is going.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 4, 2013)

Cover will be Obito related.
Coloured pages will be NarHin.

(But I would be okay with a NH cover too )


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



would not be be surprised at this point


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2013)

nay hinata isnt such a cunning girl. 
but hinata may become the jinchuriki of 10b to awaken rinnegan. 
i like the idea that rikudoh sage was originally from hyuga.

i predict on the wsj issue cover is naruto. 
on the chap cover are naruto and hinata (vs madara n obito).


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 4, 2013)

takL said:


> nay hinata isnt such a cunning girl.
> but hinata may become the jinchuriki of 10b to awaken rinnegan.
> i like the idea that rikudoh sage was originally from hyuga.
> 
> ...



I really love that idea.

I have no doubt the chap cover color will have Naruto and Hinaga centered.


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2013)

takL said:


> nay hinata isnt such a cunning girl.
> *but hinata may become the jinchuriki of 10b to awaken rinnegan. *
> i like the idea that rikudoh sage was originally from hyuga.
> 
> ...



takL, i love and im gonna let you finish but........


*Spoiler*: __ 



no........... just no




the rest though seems awesome


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 4, 2013)

The chapter cover is gonna be the Juubi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 4, 2013)

I whant the color page to be either the Juubi or Naruhina !


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2013)

Random Madara and Sasuke extract:

Plot:

*Orochimaru tells Sasuke that the person who knows everything is Madara. However, convinces him that before he is to meet him, he must awaken the Rinnegan to stand a chance against him if he tries to attack. Sasuke and Orochimaru head off to the lab and Orochimaru injects somethings into Sasuke. He soon afterwards awakens the Rinnegan, however, its much like Madara's rinnegan, i.e. Sasuke can still use his Sharingan, EMS and Rinnegan if he wants. He also has awakened the final form of Susano. Sasuke and Orochimaru head off to where the alliance is fighting Madara and Tobi. As they arrive, they find Naruto and Hinata hurt on the floor, which has resulted from a few clashed. The Juubi is also in its final stage and is extremely difficult to control, even for Madara and Tobi together*

*Sasuke and Orochimaru arrive, Sasuke standing on the head of a hawk and Orochimaru on top of a snake*

Tobi: Orochimaru, how?!

*Alliance in shock*

Kakashi: Orochimaru?!

Madara: ... so you are a persistent one ...

*Suddenly, Madara's eyes fall upon Sasuke*

Madara: So what is your story, young member of the Uchiha clan ...

Sasuke: ...

Madara: Fine if you don't want to talk, I'll just look inside your head with my genjutsu.

*Madara activates the EMS and glares directly into Sasuke's eyes. The scenery changes and Madara enters into Sasuke's thoughts. Before long, Sasuke reverses the Genjutsu and is now looking into Madara's mind, Madara being made aware of this, Sasuke then abruptly ends the Genjutsu. Madara is taken by surprise and is completely astounded*

Madara: How can someone so young negate my Genjuts....

*Madara's glare suddenly falls onto Sasuke EMS. Madara smiles maniacally and looks extremely impressed. He holds out his hand in a fixed clapping position*

Madara: SPLENDID!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



Nicca....


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 4, 2013)

i predict sakura-jealous-no-jutsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...


It'll be confirmed then.

All women in Naruto just want you for chakra.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jan 4, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> The chapter cover is gonna be the Juubi


I really hope so.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What if Hinata was told ages ago that the Byakugan need bijuu chakra to evolve and she just wants Naruto for his power?


Hinata a golddigger? 
Who knows what will happen with Naruto filling her with... "life energy."


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 4, 2013)

I actually like the idea that the Rikudou Sennin was originally a Hyuuga


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2013)

cover will be naruto in bijuu mode and color page the juubi


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 4, 2013)

That would make her the most hard core gold digger yet!

sacrificing herself twice for that nine tails power now that's dedication.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 4, 2013)

While there's no chance of Sasuke making an appearance in the next chapter....
Naruto seems ready to still the spot light, which is surprisingly engaging. 

My guess he does some serious damage to the Juubi. 

Probably enough to delay the moon eye plan.

But Neji's death was certainly a shocker.

And Kishi, for the first time in a while, is becoming unpredictable regarding events outside of Sasuke.(Which is always a good thing)

Overall, I look forward to the future chapter if only because things seems to be picking up for Naruto.


----------



## NW (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 4, 2013)

I like White Tiger's idea of Madara adopting a British accent when he meets Sasuke.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm thinking that color page will most likely be Juubi and NaruHina related(maybe them looking at Juubi while holding hands, like in the end of the last chapter, as we are yet to see Juubi in color), and for cover yet another Obito/Naruto parallel(maybe with Alliance in the background, similar to the last page of chapter 611) I can't really see something pairing related on the cover of the chapter, esp in the middle of a battle.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 5, 2013)

I am dreading this moment.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2013)

Juubi will be a pale sickly corpse color, maybe tinged with a bit of green.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 5, 2013)

ch1p said:
			
		

> I am dreading this moment.



I just hope he doesn't decide to use his Rinnegan to revive everyone...


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 5, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



Hinata will become final villian, and it'll be casually mentioned in passing that Byakugan is more powerful than EMS. 

And final battle will be not Naruto and Sasuke but Hinata and Sasuke, with Naruto torn between who to be the cheerleader for on the sidelines.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Ruby (Jan 5, 2013)

wth 

This is gonna haunt my dreams now


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like White Tiger's idea of Madara adopting a British accent when he meets Sasuke.


Alan Rickman's voice


----------



## ch1p (Jan 5, 2013)

I like how Kakashi is always happy on these situations.


----------



## WT (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Alan Rickman's voice



That'd be perfect


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2013)

My predictions:

for the 616:



And the 617:


----------



## NW (Jan 5, 2013)

^  

Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 5, 2013)

Hinata is naruto's human shield.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> My predictions:
> 
> for the 616:


dayum, sakura got buuuuurnt! 



> And the 617:


regretting your decision now, naruto?


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 5, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> dayum, sakura got buuuuurnt!
> 
> regretting your decision now, naruto?



If only Hinata let go of naruto hane. How is he suppose to rasengan now.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> If only Hinata let go of naruto hane. How is he suppose to rasengan now.


haha naruto won't even be able to make shadow clones either as long as she doesn't let go of his hand. 

but i guess naruto can still use the kurama's chakra to help him make rasengan.


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

hinata dies?


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> hinata dies?



  

Now the question is: who's the killa?

A) Juubi 

B) Tobito 

C) Madara :ho

*D) Sakura*


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Now the question is: who's the killa?
> *
> D) Sakura*


lol if that ever happened, i would fap to sakura. no bullshit.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> lol if that ever happened, i would fap to sakura. no bullshit.



"Sakura's official fapping thread"...   

(haters gonna hate...)


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Now the question is: who's the killa?
> 
> A) Juubi
> 
> ...


it is E) naruto......


----------



## takL (Jan 5, 2013)

if anyone is to kill hinata itd be obito. look at his jealous looks he hates to see those real life happy people. hed put her in the same position to rin and force narutos friend to kill her. er maybe sakura?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 5, 2013)

I can see Obito trying to kill Hinata, but I don't see Hinata dying next chapter. Parents must protect their children... so maybe Hiashi dies first protecting Hinata. And, if Hinata dies next, Neji and Hiashi's sacrifice would be vain.


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

I want to see naruto accidentally killing off hinata.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> it is E) naruto......



You, Addy...


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> You, Addy...



it would make for a great twist.


----------



## takL (Jan 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> I want to see naruto accidentally killing off hinata.



why? that would be a mess. i also want to see hinata as the final villain but
unfortunately naruto isnt a gag manga yet.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> it would make for a great twist.



The best chapta broda!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2013)

Hinata better be careful


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 5, 2013)

Neji is dead so Kishi will not kill Hinata that is why he killed Neji after all to protect Hinata and Naruto


----------



## takL (Jan 5, 2013)

thats no news as the official wsj release is on the 21st(the 4th week).
and the thread title says No chapter until around 1/15-1/16(the 3rd week).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2013)

takL said:


> why? that would be a mess. i also want to see hinata as the final villain but
> unfortunately naruto isnt a gag manga yet.



It's not? Could have fooled me.


----------



## takL (Jan 5, 2013)

^it says 謹賀新年　(the best wishes for a happy New Year)



PikaCheeka said:


> It's not? Could have fooled me.



naruto is serious business u know. .


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

takL said:


> why? that would be a mess. i also want to see hinata as the final villain but
> unfortunately naruto isnt a gag manga yet.



it would be awesome if hinata dies by naruto's hand 

because then we will have endless jokes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2013)

Naruto accidentally killing Hinata would admittedly be hilarious. Then he would join the dark side.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> it would be awesome if hinata dies by naruto's hand
> 
> because then we will have endless jokes



Let's see if his hand is still big,manly and strong when it goes right into her face with a Rasengan.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope you all right, and Naruto kill her accidentially.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 5, 2013)

Harbour said:


> I hope you all right, and Naruto kill her accidentially.



Are you being serious?


----------



## Addy (Jan 5, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Let's see if his hand is still big,manly and strong when it goes right into her face with a Rasengan.



oh god :rofl


----------



## OneHitKill (Jan 5, 2013)

Naruto 616: * Countershock *


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2013)

Madara might take now the course of direction with the Juubi, he could say Obito has done enough for now by leading the beast and now it's his turn.


----------



## handsock (Jan 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who wishes Naruto was offered Neji's eyes by the clan. Thus effectively allowing the use of Gentlefist with a Giant Kurama Cloak. O_O


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2013)

^ That would be the most sickening, disgraceful thing I've ever seen from this manga.

Seriously, wtf, he takes his dead friend's eyes?!


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2013)

No Worries said:


> ^ That would be the most sickening, disgraceful thing I've ever seen from this manga.
> 
> Seriously, wtf, he takes his dead friend's eyes?!



lol, neji as naruto's friend


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 6, 2013)

handsock said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Naruto was offered Neji's eyes by the clan. Thus effectively allowing the use of Gentlefist with a Giant Kurama Cloak. O_O



Neji's Byakugan is already gone, there's no use in offering his eyes to anyone.


----------



## fromashesrise (Jan 6, 2013)

handsock said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Naruto was offered Neji's eyes by the clan. Thus effectively allowing the use of Gentlefist with a Giant Kurama Cloak. O_O



You're certainly not the only one who can't read the fucking story, that's for sure, otherwise you'd know the whole thing with the tattoo on his head prevents him from giving his eyes to anyone.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 6, 2013)

why would you guys want Naruto to get Byakugan? its so ugly , i prefer Naruto's eyes


----------



## Yagami Light (Jan 6, 2013)

handsock said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Naruto was offered Neji's eyes by the clan. Thus effectively allowing the use of Gentlefist with a Giant Kurama Cloak. O_O



How can naruto do that if nejis byakugan is sealed forever?


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see what the cover page will be...


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 6, 2013)

No Worries said:


> I can't wait to see what the cover page will be...



Juubi colored, believe it


----------



## Mariko (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i would you guys want Naruto to get Byakugan? its so ugly , i prefer Naruto's eyes



agree with dis.

If Naruto awaken some eyes (rinne/byaku/sharingan), it will be by himself, allowing him to turns it back to its blue eyes.

Black eyed/white eyed nardo: how weird!


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2013)

Kakashi might do a face heel turn only to be killed by Obito the same way Kakashi killed Rin.  Sasuke won't like it when he finds out.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 6, 2013)

Sakura implanted Neji's eyes to Hinata.
1)Hinata got Golden Byakugan.
2)Sakura is usefull.

Profit!


----------



## Talis (Jan 6, 2013)

Naruto aims and throws Hinatha on the Juubi's eye, and the Juubi dies.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 6, 2013)

Heard that the color page will be NaruHina ! Oh well i wish it was The Complete Juubi or the Juubi.... But this is Okay i guess


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2013)

I think we will see the 10tails in the cover of the volume. @@


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, i think the same... cover will be 1st Juubis form 
i mean this here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm leery of getting too excited about the cover being the juubi.

Only one in every three color spreads seem to actually be interesting and/or relevant to the plot. Remember the one we got of Kyuubi snoring snot bubbles that Naruto was poking?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 6, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 epic

I predict ass whooping  Don't know whose though


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 6, 2013)

what you mean no chapter until the 15/16? 

it's a 3 week break now instead of 2?


----------



## Ricky Sen (Jan 6, 2013)

No Worries said:


> ^ That would be the most sickening, disgraceful thing I've ever seen from this manga.
> 
> Seriously, wtf, he takes his dead friend's eyes?!



Are Kakashi, Sasuke, Itachi all disgusting? They all took a close friend or loved one's eyes.

You can't ignore context or what the eyes symbolize. C'mon mang


----------



## Ruby (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> what you mean no chapter until the 15/16?
> 
> it's a 3 week break now instead of 2?



It used to be:

*614* - 12/19/2012
*Break* - 12/26/2012
*615* - 1/2/2013
*Break* - 1/9/2013
*616* - 1/16/2013

Instead we got:

*614* - 12/19/2012
*615* - 12/26/2012
*Break* - 1/2/2013
*Break* - 1/9/2013
*616* - 1/16/2013


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

ah damn

but thankies


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 7, 2013)

No Worries said:


> ^ That would be the most sickening, disgraceful thing I've ever seen from this manga.
> 
> Seriously, wtf, he takes his dead friend's eyes?!



Yeah, why on earth would a character in this manga take a dead man's eyes?


----------



## Ruby (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ah damn
> 
> but thankies



Your welcome 



			
				Stratogabo said:
			
		

> Yeah, why on earth would a character in this manga take a dead man's eyes?





It an immoral thing to do.

Everyone knows you have to trade them first when you're alive in order for it to be okay


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 7, 2013)

handsock said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Naruto was offered Neji's eyes by the clan. Thus effectively allowing the use of Gentlefist with a Giant Kurama Cloak. O_O


Why put crap in his skull? He's got enough shit in there as it is.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto isn't changing his beautiful blue eyes, get over it.


----------



## Gortef (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn the wait this time has already felt much more longer than it actually had been.

I predict more heartwarmingly lewd handholding and one colored Juubi.
Also Tobi and Madara will hold hands aswell in order to counter Naruto and Hinata.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Juubi collaspe, Naruto and Hinata kiss :3 Everyone is happy.
Juub stands up, kills someone and laugh.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto and Hinata make a baby in the battlefield.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto's eyes change every time he fights anyway.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 7, 2013)

*This will be Naruto next eyes ! *

Bijuu Mode eyes + Sage Mode eyes 


Bijuu Mode eyes 


Sage Mode eyes


----------



## takL (Jan 7, 2013)

naruto wont get any dojutsu or sasuked lose his footing as his rival.  give it up. 

but hinata...she should get her own rinnegan like rikudoh sage did! not like obito or madara did by nicking hashiramas cells. hinata for the final villain!


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto wont get any dojutsu or sasuked lose his footing as his rival.  give it up.



naurto having the uzumaki strong body/chakra/mother's help fighting kyuubi, and being the destiny child is the same as a doujutsu because he was privileged. 

come to think of it, sasuke lost CS and is very weak compared to naruto at this point.................. ironically, sasuke is the one who is underdog 




> but hinata...she should get her own rinnegan like rikudoh sage did! not like obito or madara did by nicking hashiramas cells. hinata for the final villain!



oh god no


----------



## Garfield (Jan 7, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto wont get any dojutsu or sasuked lose his footing as his rival.  give it up.
> 
> but hinata...she should get her own rinnegan like rikudoh sage did! not like obito or madara did by nicking hashiramas cells. hinata for the final villain!


Hinata turning out to be an Orochimaru insider in Konoha wouldn't be the worst thing


----------



## Addy (Jan 7, 2013)

adee said:


> Hinata turning out to be an Orochimaru insider in Konoha wouldn't be the worst thing



now that would be awesome 

actually, making hanabi oro's mole would be better 

hinata: why hanabi? 
hanabi:because............ i don't have fucking screen time in part 2


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2013)

takL said:


> *naruto wont get any dojutsu or sasuked lose his footing as his rival.  give it up.*
> 
> but hinata...she should get her own rinnegan like rikudoh sage did! not like obito or madara did by nicking hashiramas cells. hinata for the final villain!



lol, you say that now. Kishimoto is in charge here, anything can happen.


----------



## Shadow050 (Jan 7, 2013)

all the suggestions for Neji's eyes to be given to naruto just prove the ignorance about the hyuuga 3 fold... again.

it was stated long ago that when branch members die, their seal disappears, and it seals the secrets of the byakugan... which is the reason that the cloud village never got their hands on it.

smh   c'mon people.

on another note, i await the posting of that onoha text


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 7, 2013)

I see Obito being killed by NaruHina combo fight , then Kakasi telling him he killed Rin right before Sasuke and Oro cliffhanger .
Now I'm jumping ahead a little bit but then Kakashi would tell him why he killed Rin . And NEXT lol if I recall Madara needed Obito to give the Juubi it's final form . . . or was it to become alive again ?
Anyways if my prediction is true the chapter afterwards will be Madara using what ever he needs Obito for after he's dead and then juubi final form .


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto 616 Prediction
> A Hawks prey*
> 
> Obito: ...*he's holding her hand...and she's holding his....I see.*
> ...



I want this to happen! At the same time I reeeeally dont want to wait another week for that. I would lose my shit.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 616 Prediction
> A Hawks prey*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








Would love for this to happen.

_Sigh_ sadly next chapter likely belongs to Naruto.......

We probably won't get Sasuke until early march/late February.

I'll just have to settle for more Obito and Madara(which isn't half bad)


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> lol, you say that now. *Kishimoto is in charge here, anything can happen.*



definitely worth considering

the obito reveal fucking crushed me. never thought he'd pull that off


----------



## Revolution (Jan 8, 2013)

Stratogabo said:


> Yeah, why on earth would a character in this manga take a dead man's eyes?



Konan will be missed.  Obito says "hi", friend!

Along with Danzo


----------



## Mikon (Jan 8, 2013)

Obito will kil Hinata.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Mikon said:


> Obito will kil Hinata.



Kishi killed Neji to protect Hinata.... him killing Hinata will make Neji death a joke....

This is how Obito will get Tnj seeing Hinata and Naruto , *Love Tnj no Jutsu*


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Kishi killed Neji to protect Hinata.... him killing Hinata will make Neji death a joke....
> 
> This is how Obito will get Tnj seeing Hinata and Naruto , *Love Tnj no Jutsu*





The love that gives Tnj a big power up....

*Dat Love incoming!*


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2013)

would be hell stupid if obito got tnjed after having caused the world all the troubles. and no. look at his totally jealous 30 yr old vargin looks watching naruto and hinata. 



Addy said:


> naurto having the uzumaki strong body/chakra/mother's help fighting kyuubi, and being the destiny child is the same as a doujutsu because he was privileged.
> 
> come to think of it, sasuke lost CS and is very weak compared to naruto at this point.................. ironically, sasuke is the one who is underdog
> 
> ...



dont worry thats not happening as much as id love to see it.  

naruto cant be the 2nd coming of rikudoh either cos he already is gifted with the post 10b power, ie kulamas chakra. and perhaps uzumakis stamina is also originated from 10b.

rikudoh sage beated 10b down without those superhuman powers.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> would be hell stupid if obito got tnjed after having caused the world all the troubles. and no. look at his totally jealous 30 yr old vargin looks watching naruto and hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> would be hell stupid if obito got tnjed after having caused the world all the troubles. and no. look at his totally jealous 30 yr old vargin looks watching naruto and hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right. The Sage is just that awesome.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> what?


Would be real nice if Rikudou actually beat 10b using sage mode and his powers were a consequence. But then again I remember (if I'm right) that there was a pic of rikudou already having Rinnegan standing off against 10b


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Would love for this to happen.
> 
> ...



Another Susanoo against the Kages fight?

Do not want.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> naurto having the uzumaki strong body/chakra/mother's help fighting kyuubi, and being the destiny child is the same as a doujutsu because he was privileged.
> 
> come to think of it, sasuke lost CS and is very weak compared to naruto at this point.................. ironically, sasuke is the one who is underdog
> 
> ...


Sasuke lost the CS to get the real thing 


think about it, there is a reason why Orochimaru is back, and why the scroll ended up on Sasuke's hand, there is also a reason why Kishi brought up Juugo's abilities again and associated it to sage mode.

at the same time, Naruto's sage mode seems to be about to take center stage again in his abilities, so that he can mix it with Kyuubi mode.


So we have it all, Kishi will bring up the parallel between Jiraya and Orochimaru, throught Naruto's and Sasuke's abilities, Sasuke lost the CS because he most likely needs to be clean for the true thing that he will inherit from Orochimaru, and it will be probably what Orochimaru himself planned to use once he obtained Sasuke's body all along.


After all, how else could Kishi show us everything that Orochimaru aimed for? How else will he have an opportunity to explain Juugo's abilities, or Orochimaru's and Kabuto's research, and attempts to try to get Sasuke? He will make Sasuke and Orochimaru struggle and fight for the real thing, and unless Orochimaru is the final villain(which i doubt), he just returned to give Sasuke his much needed answers, and final power up.

Keeping in mind that Naruto and Sasuke will fight during this war, i think that we already know the answer.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2013)

adee said:


> Would be real nice if Rikudou actually beat 10b using sage mode and his powers were a consequence. But then again I remember (if I'm right) that there was a pic of rikudou already having Rinnegan standing off against 10b



it might be just a mental picture of him obito has.


Addy said:


> what?



i wanted to say 'beat 10b down'.  first i wrote 'defeated' and changed it to 'beat down' and i forgot to delate the stupid 'ed'.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

adee said:


> Would be real nice if Rikudou actually beat 10b using sage mode and his powers were a consequence. But then again I remember (if I'm right) that there was a pic of rikudou already having Rinnegan standing off against 10b


he already had rinnegan?


because the picture that i remember involving rikudou and juubi, had rikudou standing with his back turned to us...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Rikudou Sennin did not have rinnegan when he defeated the Juubi....

I belive he defeated the Juubi with haxx sealing jutsu and Sage Mode


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

actually, we cant really say if he had or not, we only saw his back, and even when he was talking with the bijuus later in kurama's flashback, kishi didnt show his eyes


i think that its Kishi's objective for when he reveals rinnegan's true origins


----------



## Mateush (Jan 8, 2013)

During Naruto vs Sasuke fight it'll be none win. Most likely they both will die or Sasuke becomes good. So Sasuke will be very powerful.

(He already is. Nobody except SM Kabuto could dodge his Susanoo's arrow, now he has enhanced it with projectile amaterasu instead.)


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> actually, we cant really say if he had or not, we only saw his back, and even when he was talking with the bijuus later in kurama's flashback, kishi didnt show his eyes
> 
> 
> i think that its Kishi's objective for when he reveals rinnegan's true origins



from the way obito talked about rikudohs sons having the special powers by birth which sounded as if they were the first to born like that and about rikudoh sage having got superhuman after his sealing 10b, and seeing 10bs eye, i assume the pre 10b sage didnt have the rinnegan/sharinngan or the preterhuman body.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

Anybody who expects Naruto to win Sasuke throught power superiority totally missed the point of the manga.

Even Naruto already affirmed this(remember when he talked with the rookies that he couldnt defeat Sasuke with power alone).

The elder brother believed that power was might, if Naruto wins throught power he will be confirming the elder's beliefs and opposing Rikudou's/Younger brother's.

Thats why when they fight, they need to be at least equals, to show that what will make the difference between them will be something else.




takL said:


> from the way obito talked about rikudohs sons having the special powers by birth which sounded as if they were the first to born like that and about rikudoh sage having got superhuman after his sealing 10b, and seeing 10bs eye, i assume the pre 10b sage didnt have rinnegan.



yeah, i also assume this. Though there is something awkward about the rinnegan, it feels too different compared to sharingan, and until we get a colored juubi, there is a chance that its eye just looks like a sharingan(though its already suspicious that the makes full circle lines).

So there is a slight possibility that Rikudou already had rinnegan, and it comes from some kind of sage mode that he had.


the fact that daidara bocchi and all sharingan/MS/EMS jutsus are based in shinto, while rinnegan is buddhist, and the concept of sage mode fits buddhism more than shinto, also makes this possibility real.

Though in this case i personally believe that Kishi simply got something that links both shinto and buddhism(tengus), and thats why he could be mixing stuff.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2013)

meh, i honestly don't give a shit how naruto vs sasuke goes. i just like seeing that sasuke is the underdog here after his fight with kabuto............ i miss that about naruto


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> from the way obito talked about rikudohs sons having the special powers by birth which sounded as if they were the first to born like that and about rikudoh sage having got superhuman after his sealing 10b, and seeing 10bs eye, i assume the pre 10b sage didnt have the rinnegan/sharinngan or the preterhuman body.



He had to have had something, though. Nobody currently fighting in the war has anywhere near the kind of power that the Ten Tails has and nobody has even got the kind of power necessary to injure it, even to the point where hundreds of ninja working together can't even scratch it. Heck, even Uchiha Madara with Hashirama's DNA and the Rinnegan _and_ Obito's help (who himself is pretty much half Hashirama at this point) can't properly control the Ten Tails...

...and yet one guy without ninjutsu, without a dojutsu and effectively without any special abilities whatsoever... took on the Ten Tails alone and won? There's something more to him, there has to be.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2013)

sharingans origin is said to be byakugan...rikudoh sage might have byakugan.


u know what, i just cant picture rikudoh sage killing his best friend and stealing his brothers eyes to get stronger. it sounds more natural to me if he got rinnegan straight away under the influence of 10b.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> u know what, i just cant picture rikudoh sage killing his best friend and stealing his brothers eyes to get stronger. it sounds more natural to me if he got rinnegan straight away under the influence of 10b.



Good point 

I think Rikudou already understood the chakra itself before he defeated Juubi. His strongest weapon probably was fuuinjutsu sealing techniques. All those legendary items are sealing techniques, so it has to be his speciality.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

i still believe that Kishi will twist the tengu myth a little to explain us how Rikudou was capable of doing what he did.

Rikudou must have had something special before becoming Juubi's jinchuuriki, and it must have been some kind of Sage mode. Considering the weapons that he had, specially that fan, it just screams tengu. Add in the fact that tengus practiced shugendo, and it fits perfectly. 

I will be surprised if Kishi doesnt put the tengus in somewhere to explain Rikudou to us.



takL said:


> sharingans origin is said to be byakugan...rikudoh sage might have byakugan.
> 
> 
> u know what, i just cant picture rikudoh sage killing his best friend and stealing his brothers eyes to get stronger. it sounds more natural to me if he got rinnegan straight away under the influence of 10b.



rikudou could have byakugan, yes, but then again, it would have to be explained in the same way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> He had to have had something, though. Nobody currently fighting in the war has anywhere near the kind of power that the Ten Tails has and nobody has even got the kind of power necessary to injure it, even to the point where hundreds of ninja working together can't even scratch it. Heck, even Uchiha Madara with Hashirama's DNA and the Rinnegan _and_ Obito's help (who himself is pretty much half Hashirama at this point) can't properly control the Ten Tails...
> 
> ...and yet one guy without ninjutsu, without a dojutsu and effectively without any special abilities whatsoever... took on the Ten Tails alone and won?* There's something more to him, there has to be*.



Haxx Sealing jutsu , Sage Mode , Minato defeated the nine tails only with haxx sealing jutsu... 



takL said:


> sharingans origin is said to be byakugan...rikudoh sage might have byakugan.
> 
> 
> u know what, i just cant picture rikudoh sage killing his best friend and stealing his brothers eyes to get stronger. it sounds more natural to me if he got rinnegan straight away under the influence of 10b.



Well bro i think the juubi eye is white and will be the origin of the three great dojutsu , byakugan , rinnegan , sharingan 

If that is not the case the Rikudou Sennin could have the Byakugan after all he was a buddhist monk so i see a byakugan there because of the japanease mythology 

Also +rep for you cuz you reminded me of some things


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

what explanation would you guys have about rikudou's bashosen? you think he had it before or after the juubi?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 8, 2013)

It's funny how all this sage stuff is what keeps Naruto interesting now.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> it might be just a mental picture of him obito has.
> 
> 
> i wanted to say 'beat 10b down'.  first i wrote 'defeated' and changed it to 'beat down' and i forgot to delate the stupid 'ed'.





Jeαnne said:


> he already had rinnegan?
> 
> 
> because the picture that i remember involving rikudou and juubi, had rikudou standing with his back turned to us...


Yeah I was confusing between two difference images, I went and looked them up...


There's one another thing though, Rikudou is said to have sealed the juubi body into the moon using a jutsu that can only be done through the rinnegan. It seems impossible that he was able to realize his newfound doujutsu's ability to *create* ninjutsu within seconds of having received it due to channeling juubi's chakra into little animals (the bijuus).


----------



## Mariko (Jan 8, 2013)

I predict: SausGay and Oro arrive on the battlefield:





They are with the one who knows everything:



But Juubi evolves to its final form:



So Naruto turns SC mode to stop the hatred:



But Madara goes serious: So Naruto brat, you know the SC mode?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

adee said:


> Yeah I was confusing between two difference images, I went and looked them up...
> 
> 
> There's one another thing though, Rikudou is said to have sealed the juubi body into the moon using a jutsu that can only be done through the rinnegan. It seems impossible that he was able to realize his newfound doujutsu's ability to *create* ninjutsu within seconds of having received it due to channeling juubi's chakra into little animals (the bijuus).


the bijuus received juubi's chakra, not its powers, so it doesnt mean that juubi's powers were gone...

even now its possible to obtain rinnegan, so i wouldnt be surprised if he was able to still use it even after he put juubi's chakra, and juubi's body out.

In the end, we dont know shit about how rikudou did the whole thing , he could have split juubi's chakra and still be juubi's jinchuuriki, leaving only enough chakra to perform that rinnegan jutsu to seal the body away.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2013)

takL said:


> sharingans origin is said to be byakugan...rikudoh sage might have byakugan.
> 
> u know what, i just cant picture rikudoh sage killing his best friend and stealing his brothers eyes to get stronger. it sounds more natural to me if he got rinnegan straight away under the influence of 10b.



Well, we know both of those are obvious misinformation. The Sharingan has no connection to the Byakugan, having been what arose after the Rinnegan lost the powerful physical energy and the Sage's blood thinned, and we know for a fact that one does not need to kill their best friend to awaken the Mangekyo Sharingan. Sasuke, Shisui and Obito did not, yet all three awoke theirs regardless. Technically, even Itachi did not kill Shisui. He just didn't stop him committing suicide. Plus that would imply the Sage was born with the Sharingan or something, which we know definitely isn't true.

It seems to me like the Sage might have been, perhaps must have been, an Uzumaki. Whether he had the Rinnegan in the first place or not is obviously unclear, but his skill with fuinjutsu was great enough that he created one capable of sealing the Ten Tails within himself and he was even alive long enough following the Ten Tail's extraction that he could split it into the nine separate Biju.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, we know both of those are obvious misinformation.



i for one dont know. id call them so when manga flatout states so. 
mangekyo takes other pair of mangekyo eyes to evolve to eternal mangekyo and it takes senjyu cells to evolve to rinnnegan. 
had the sage gone through such a  path? i dont think.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 8, 2013)

In my opinion the So6p was a perfect and awesome Sage Mode user, Juubi appeared, the sage sealed it inside him and surprise, a rinnegan was born, he had two sons, one with the body, and the other one with the eyes, eyes without body = rinnegan transforming into sharingan...


----------



## Mateush (Jan 8, 2013)

MS = Negative emotional experience
EMS = Swap eyes with your closest relative.
Rinnegan = Senju & Uchiha, probably with EMS prepared. 

Rikudou did those things? Would be a interesting twist, but I don't think so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah, the concept of sage mode is basically become one with nature and being able to control it, and juubi is basically nature


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2013)

i predict a shadow clone faint


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what explanation would you guys have about rikudou's bashosen? you think he had it before or after the juubi?



I think after the juubi because you need to have large amounts of chakra , tenten almoust died using that , but who knows maybe the sage had a strong body and lots of chakra before the juubi...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 8, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I think after the juubi because you need to have large amounts of chakra , tenten almoust died using that , but who knows maybe the sage had a strong body and lots of chakra before the juubi...


he could have sage chakra


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 8, 2013)

I just want to know what was that dojutsu his older son had.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 8, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> I just want to know what was that dojutsu his older son had.



I think that was a  rinnegan but it was starting to wash away becoming a sharingan


Jeαnne said:


> he could have sage chakra



I would not be suprised if the sage had the power to control the juubi during the battle with the juubi , i can imagine the sage saying " stop hiting your self " making the juubi hit his own face LOL


----------



## Mateush (Jan 8, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> I just want to know what was that dojutsu his older son had.



It's Sharingan ancestor, perhaps MS. Definitely not Rinnegan which covers whole eyes.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 8, 2013)

Mateush said:


> It's Sharingan ancestor, perhaps MS. Definitely not Rinnegan which covers whole eyes.



It's not MS because this guys eyes were ripple like, just like the rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what explanation would you guys have about rikudou's bashosen? you think he had it before or after the juubi?



i was thinking about the sage weapons what if he just crested them after he got the rinnegan to leave them behind  for the people to protect themselves. from the bijuu or even his sons if they took the wrong path. who knows but i think he did not have the rinnegan or anything before he had the juubi in him. that he might have been able to use sage mode and seals to fight against it


----------



## cooper18 (Jan 8, 2013)

What do you all think chances are for hinata living next few chapters? Dont know but i have bad feeling 615 was pretty big ep for her character and usually thats a sign of death coming soon... i hope not but i could easily see her death used to break naruto even more.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 8, 2013)

Doubt Hinata will die. Kishi has Naruto saying "I will never let this hand go". Is he going to drag a dead body around for the rest of this arc? Naruto owes Hinata a save or two anyways. She might get injured bad enough to be out of action but not die. Thats where Sakura comes in to do her job of saving lives.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope the plot moves to Sasuke and Orochimaru soon.





cooper18 said:


> What do you all think chances are for hinata living next few chapters? Dont know but i have bad feeling 615 was pretty big ep for her character and usually thats a sign of death coming soon... i hope not but i could easily see her death used to break naruto even more.


You might be crazy to think Kishimoto is gonna kill Hinata.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2013)

LOOK UP NARUTO CAT

Yeah I think the same old fight is going to continue. But hopefully a switch comes sooner rather than later. I really don't want this fight to be the be all and end all.


----------



## auem (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he could have sage chakra



that's why i still stand by my theory that elder toad knew rikodu...i think toad taught him sage tech. and used to be his summon later....

it also could be a reason why Kishi still kept Naruto's summon on hold...for the grand revelation....i can dream,can't i.?..


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2013)

Ready for a switch. 

Particularly interested in seeing how Tsuande is going to rez the Kages back to action.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2013)

Sci-Fi said:


> Doubt Hinata will die. Kishi has Naruto saying "I will never let this hand go". Is he going to drag a dead body around for the rest of this arc? Naruto owes Hinata a save or two anyways. She might get injured bad enough to be out of action but not die. Thats where Sakura comes in to do her job of saving lives.



Wasn't that Hinata saying "I will never let his hand go?"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 9, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> In the page right before, Hinata has an unfinished sentence with the last word of the panel being "and".



Read the panels and you will see that is out of context


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2013)

hinata （naruto-kuns hand is... big... strong... and more importantly...）→
→（it makes me feel very secure/its very reassuring.）



alexu9696 said:


> That was Kishi.... he always writes on the left out of the page.... if you read every panel you will see that " Never leting go off that hand " is out of context from what Hinata was saying....
> !



actually its not even kish. its his editor who writes those captions.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 9, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope the plot moves to Sasuke and Orochimaru soon.
> You might be crazy to think Kishimoto is gonna kill Hinata.



Three chapters ago, I would have thought that Neji dying was crazy, too.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 9, 2013)

takL said:


> hinata （naruto-kuns hand is... big... strong... and more importantly...）→
> →（it makes me feel very secure/its very reassuring.）
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah but with kishi permission , is his manga  Editors can write that stuff and the very next page its reveald they where wrong LOL


----------



## calimike (Jan 9, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Well yeah but with kishi permission , is his manga  Editors can write that stuff and the very next page its reveald they where wrong LOL



We demand editor be FIRED!


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Three chapters ago, I would have thought that Neji dying was crazy, too.


Neji didn't have the same importance Hinata does.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 9, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Neji didn't have the same importance Hinata does.



Yeah, but Neji's death was so quick and anticlimactic. Almost as if it was just being used to set up a much grander sacrifice. "Hinata-sama is willing to die for you..."


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 9, 2013)

Hinata is not going to die, Hinata is getting a powerup from the Bijuu chakra and those two are going to defeat the monster together.

Remember think like with Simon and Nia or Domon and Rain those two defeated a big boss together.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 9, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> It's not MS because this guys eyes were ripple like, just like the rinnegan.



Rinnegan is more like ripple and the elder son's eyes is more like spiral. It also covers only iris just like Sharingan. Uchiha and their Sharingan's ancestor is the elder son. That's why I think it's safer to bet it's more like Sharingan than Rinnegan.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Yeah, but Neji's death was so quick and anticlimactic. Almost as if it was just being used to set up a much grander sacrifice. "Hinata-sama is willing to die for you..."


Neji's death was used to put some sense on Naruto and set up NaruHina.
Hinata didn't die against Pain nor she will now because she is going to bear Naruto's babies.


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Rinnegan is more like ripple and the elder son's eyes is more like spiral. It also covers only iris just like Sharingan. Uchiha and their Sharingan's ancestor is the elder son. That's why I think it's safer to bet it's more like Sharingan than Rinnegan.



obito said he was endowed with the eyes of rikudoh sage tho. cant wait the reveal. maybe hitata will get eyes like them as the powerup Matrix XZ talks of. 



calimike said:


> We demand editor be FIRED!



why? his editor changes every now and then anyways.


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2013)

takL said:


> obito said he was endowed with the eyes of rikudoh sage tho. cant wait the reveal. maybe hitata will get eyes like them as the powerup Matrix XZ talks of.



why do people want hinata to have hax abilities?


----------



## Mateush (Jan 9, 2013)

takL said:


> obito said he was endowed with the eyes of rikudoh sage tho. cant wait the reveal. maybe hitata will get eyes like them as the powerup Matrix XZ talks of.



If we get a long flashback about Rikudou and his sons, so yeah thanks. I would be pissed if we only get a few words about them. It better be 10 chapters about them.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hinata is not going to die, Hinata is getting a powerup from the Bijuu chakra and those two are going to defeat the monster together.
> 
> Remember think like with Simon and Nia or Domon and Rain those two defeated a big boss together.



this is kishi you really think he will allow a woman to have any sort of power up. wont buy this till i see it


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2013)

on topic i dont think hinata will die in eth upcoming chap...

@ Mateush yea and altho the words were 'sages eyes' the image was a bit different from the sages rinnegan as u mentioned. it needs explanations.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 9, 2013)

if hinata dies, you can be sure that rinne tensei will happen


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2013)

Neji died, Rinne Tensei will happen.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if hinata dies, you can be sure that rinne tensei will happen





Klue said:


> Neji died, Rinne Tensei will happen.





Jeαnne said:


> ........



*Rin died... Rinne Tensei will not happens.* 

(In fact, Obito doesn't know a fuck how to use it. Sorry Madara.) 

If he really can do it, Kishi would loose the last credibility he still has...

Just imagine:

*Obito:* "_I'll create a world where you'll be alive, Rin!_"

*Madara:* "_To create this world where your Rin is revived, I give you a power that can revive someone to revive me to destroy the world!_"

*Obito:* "_Fuck yeah! let's destroy this world to revive Rin by reviving you after you'll be dead!_"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder what will Naruto answer be to Obito....

That preview made me think..... we could have a TNJ next chapter


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I wonder what will Naruto answer be to Obito....
> 
> That preview made me think..... we could have a TNJ next chapter



The answer may also be second Rasengan to the face


----------



## Mateush (Jan 9, 2013)

Kakashi's words confuses me. He said the Sharingan came from the Byakugan, but at the same time he thought Rikudou was myth and the Rinnegan is a mutation. So why the hell he thinks Sharingan is from Byakugan? Has the Hyuuga clan their own ancient tablet? 

Because of these questions, I'm afraid Kishi wasn't careful with Kakashi's statement. I think it was supposed to hype the Byakugan during the Chuunin exam.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 9, 2013)

I predict Naruto starting the most awesome plan ever created to stop Madara, the whole chapter will be full of awesome strats and jutsus, then Madara moves a finger and the whole alliance is stomped while the Juubi r**** Hinata and Sakura just to prove Naruto how wrong and stupid he is :ho at the end of the chapter Itachi comes out of Kabuto's creepy mouth.

Itachi:   I knew this would be too much for Nardo, I'll have to solo this friend too...

Next chapter: Itachi goes blonde and uses Instant transmission, wtf is going on?


----------



## Fay (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd rather see Sasuke then NarHin vs Juubi...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd rather see neither.

Let's see what Konohamaru is up to.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 9, 2013)

i'd rather see zabuza vs juubi


----------



## Hiei312 (Jan 9, 2013)

here's what eventually will happen (after a long conversation between Obito and Kakashi, mind you)

_
*Naruto and the alliance stand defeated after a gruelling battle in which many shinobi died*

Obito: ....

Madara: it is done..all that's left now is the rinne tensei.

Obito: ...you're right. with this, everything will end...my final act...

*Obito starts rinne tensei*

Madara: What on earth are you doing!?  after all this..you're just gonna throw it away?

Obito: .....

Madara:  you'd disobey and betray me, the one who saved your life?

Obito: you know...in this world...those who don't follow the rules may be trash...

Madara: ....?

Obito: but those who abandon their friends are even worse than that...

Obito: (this is it...i've made mistakes my entire life..just this once...for my true friends in the leaf...i won't abandon them.)

*Rinne Tensei revives everyone in the alliance as Obito falls lifeless.*

_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2013)

Why is everyone still so interested in the RS? From what we've seen of him, he's just a repeat of the generic, perfect hero prototype that Naruto and Minato fit into. The story of his sons is just Sasuke versus Naruto, Madara versus Hashirama, but with no-name characters. 



Hiei312 said:


> here's what eventually will happen (after a long conversation between Obito and Kakashi, mind you)
> 
> _
> *Naruto and the alliance stand defeated after a gruelling battle in which many shinobi died*
> ...



All the fallen Alliance members return to life and there is much rejoicing.

Then they hear a roar and an explosion, and suddenly, half of them are dead again!

They look up to see that Madara, too, was RTed because Rinne Tensei can not be aimed at specific people, and while they were all crowding around darling Neji, Madara was rezzed and had time to become the Juubi Jinnchuuriki.

Madara quickly proceeds to undo everything Obito had done.


----------



## Talis (Jan 9, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what eventually will happen (after a long conversation between Obito and Kakashi, mind you)
> 
> _
> *Naruto and the alliance stand defeated after a gruelling battle in which many shinobi died*
> ...


Maybe he will Rinne-tensei Naruto in the end.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what eventually will happen (after a long conversation between Obito and Kakashi, mind you)
> 
> _
> *Naruto and the alliance stand defeated after a gruelling battle in which many shinobi died*
> ...



Which is more sad: the fact that this will really happen or we are making fun of this?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 9, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what eventually will happen (after a long conversation between Obito and Kakashi, mind you)
> 
> _
> *Naruto and the alliance stand defeated after a gruelling battle in which many shinobi died*
> ...





PikaCheeka said:


> Why is everyone still so interested in the RS? From what we've seen of him, he's just a repeat of the generic, perfect hero prototype that Naruto and Minato fit into. The story of his sons is just Sasuke versus Naruto, Madara versus Hashirama, but with no-name characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a manga writer i think this is probably the greatest thing kishimoto could do.

kill of a bunch of named characters, only to make the fans depressed when they die to the juubi, then obito brings them all back to life, the fans become happy/angry that their fav character has revived/didn't let them R.I.P. For madara to just kill them all again and have naruto readers threaten to quit the manga telling everybody how mad they are further advertising and popularizing a stupid thing (like #cutforbieber or rebecca black friday )


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 9, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> *Rin died... Rinne Tensei will not happens.*
> 
> (In fact, Obito doesn't know a fuck how to use it. Sorry Madara.)
> 
> ...



Obito is not putting his plan into place because he "wants to see Rin again." He recognized that Rin dying threw a wrench into his outlook on life, and he doesn't believe there's hope for anyone or anything. 

Even if Rin got revived, Obito wouldn't be happy. That's not what he's about. His grand plan has *nothing* to do with that concept.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 9, 2013)

I JUST FIGURED OUT SOMETHING!!!!!!!! (maybe I'm a little dumb  ) 
Madara and Rin died almost at the same time, Obito can revive Madara but he can not revive Rin?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 9, 2013)

^  ^ I don't want to live in this world anymore...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> As a manga writer i think this is probably the greatest thing kishimoto could do.
> 
> kill of a bunch of named characters, only to make the fans depressed when they die to the juubi, then obito brings them all back to life, the fans become happy/angry that their fav character has revived/didn't let them R.I.P. For madara to just kill them all again and have naruto readers threaten to quit the manga telling everybody how mad they are further advertising and popularizing a stupid thing (like #cutforbieber or rebecca black friday )



I don't think anyone barring a few Neji fans want RT. If everyone gets RTed only to get killed again, I think a lot of people would find it hilarious.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly I don't think Obito will RT all. He might be redeemed but it'll not be a recycle of converted Nagato. Either way Madara would kill or cast genjutsu on him before RT happens, so I think at best he will hurt the Juubi or even Madara.


----------



## jso (Jan 9, 2013)

No RT plz although it's as imminent as the Obito tnj. But since it is going to happen, I'll accept Neji's return as long as the oldies at HQ stay dead as well as all the nameless fodder. That includes those that fizzled away like Anko, Yamato, Samui, Atsui and some of the Gokage. And I want Bee to be absorbed already. Dat Final Form Juubi nao.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 9, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I JUST FIGURED OUT SOMETHING!!!!!!!! (maybe I'm a little dumb  )
> Madara and Rin died almost at the same time, Obito can revive Madara but he can not revive Rin?



He could revive Rin but then Obito would die and he's too selfish to sacrifice himself for her, apparently.


----------



## MizMan (Jan 9, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I JUST FIGURED OUT SOMETHING!!!!!!!! (maybe I'm a little dumb  )
> Madara and Rin died almost at the same time, Obito can revive Madara but he can not revive Rin?



Who said he hasn't already?


----------



## Kaim (Jan 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think anyone barring a few Neji fans want RT. If everyone gets RTed only to get killed again, I think a lot of people would find it hilarious.



I'd die laughing and come rushing here to watch all the fat little nerds crying real tears or suiciding irl


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> He could revive Rin but then Obito would die and he's too selfish to sacrifice himself for her, apparently.



I think it was pretty much explained. He doesn't want Rin to live in this shitty reality/or whatever, where she can be killed in similar way again, where people are trash who are breaking their promises, etc.. It's pretty fucked up, but that's how he sees it.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> He could revive Rin but then Obito would die and he's too selfish to sacrifice himself for her, apparently.



He'd *definitely* sacrifice himself for Rin. No questions asked.


...but his plan is not about Rin. Her death just proved to him that his ideals of "hope" were just a child's pipedream, and that the only way anybody could truly be safe and happy in the shinobi world would be in a big genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> *Rin died... Rinne Tensei will not happens.*
> 
> (In fact, Obito doesn't know a fuck how to use it. Sorry Madara.)
> 
> ...



Your logic doesn't take Naruto's TNJ ability into account.

Please revise.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Your logic doesn't take Naruto's TNJ ability into account.
> 
> Please revise.



why do people think naruto will TNJ obito?

it is clear to anyone who has read the manga that rin will be the one to TNJ him.

obito will get hit by some strong technique that will bring him to destroy his own conciousness forcing him to think about the past,

 Rin will walk out in obito's mind and say "to truly defeat hatred you must steal my chakra" full battle goes on rin running circles around full powered obito

 until obito says "after all these years i still couldn't surpass my true love". Rin walks up to obito lying on the ground she whispers in his ear

rin: why are you so weak? it's because you lack self esteem, run and run and cling to death, then when your lifeless body has no more strength to run, have someone drag your corpse to me so i can steal your hashirama cells

rin then steals his chakra and obito becomes locked up inside the prison cell in Rin's body

rin's revival is complete


----------



## auem (Jan 10, 2013)

Marsala said:


> He could revive Rin but then Obito would die and he's too selfish to sacrifice himself for her, apparently.



he was selfish to begin with for going this far to get his love back,but the problem lied even in the beginning.....

in the original plan Nagato dying to revive  Madara...now Madara using mugen tsukoyami to create 'perfect' world...Obito helping him in it....but Rin in that world is not a real identity,unlike others who are subjected to mass scale genjutsu...her existence is a genjutsu itself(Madara's so called 'revive the dead') until one of them sacrifice his life to revive her for real.....

so from the very beginning what form of Rin Obito himself want has never been taken into account....if he want to see Rin only in his eternal dream then he is still in the 'right' path....he never planned to sacrifice himself..

otherwise the things get much more complicated....the biggest thing that wonder me is why he need Madara...he had rinnegan,senju DNA and seen Rikodu Tablet;why can't he himself do it....after all he was the one since Madara who managed to control kyubi by his own eye.....quite a big deal....

or he never intend to revive Madara and planned to do it all by himself,but Kabuto put water on his plan..


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 10, 2013)

my guess is that rin was the one that jumped herself on kakashis raikiri...kinda she knew she had somehing in her head and important secret that could not fall into enemy hands... so knowing that they have no chance she killed herself with using kakashis attack...as he would never harm her in the first place...

obito throught that kakashi killed rin...but in reality it was rin who killed herself with kakashis hand.... kinda like what neji did... to protect something important he sacraficed his own life

my guess is that it will be kakashi to tell obito what really happened that day...and it will create 2nd dobuts in obito which might lead him to abondon madara... while realizing what he done.... and will try to save the situation a bit


----------



## cooper18 (Jan 10, 2013)

I really hope there is no talking hardly in next one... Last few issues there been not alot of action so i hope next one is just naruto and hinata kicking ass at least.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 10, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Obito is not putting his plan into place because he "wants to see Rin again." He recognized that Rin dying threw a wrench into his outlook on life, and he doesn't believe there's hope for anyone or anything.
> 
> Even if Rin got revived, Obito wouldn't be happy. That's not what he's about. His grand plan has *nothing* to do with that concept.



Ironic posts are ironic 



Klue said:


> Your logic doesn't take Naruto's TNJ ability into account.
> 
> Please revise.





I'm on it. Get ready folks for something huge... Just wait I can reinstate photoshop, and you will see a TNJ you never expected!


----------



## Chroz (Jan 10, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I JUST FIGURED OUT SOMETHING!!!!!!!! (maybe I'm a little dumb  )
> Madara and Rin died almost at the same time, Obito can revive Madara but he can not revive Rin?



Well that could be the case.

Or Tobi doesn't give a shit anymore. He saw what happened, went traumatic over it and just wanted to live in the Infinite Tsukiyomi. I strongly believe that to be the truth. It's more than just Rin now, it might have tipped the scales and made him go nuts, but he wants a perfect complete world and that's it, not his 'girlfriend' back.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I JUST FIGURED OUT SOMETHING!!!!!!!! (maybe I'm a little dumb  )
> Madara and Rin died almost at the same time, Obito can revive Madara but he can not revive Rin?



he is selfish he does want rin back but he wants to be alive as well to be with her. also he probably wants her to be in love with him and she is not/ so he will make her in his genjutsu world.


----------



## takL (Jan 10, 2013)

auem said:


> or he never intend to revive Madara and planned to do it all by himself,but Kabuto put water on his plan..



i think so. whyd he scrifice himself for madara who hes never considered as an ally/a friend?

hed rather revive rin.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 10, 2013)

takL said:


> i think so. whyd he scrifice himself for madara who hes never considered as an ally/a friend?
> 
> hed rather revive rin.



But if he revives Rin then he will die and the world will remain a pathetic place which may yet again cause Rin to die in despair.

More than having even Rin back he wants the world to change. Reviving Rin is a great extra bonus.


Kakashi's seeming betrayal of their promise/values was what really changed him.


----------



## takL (Jan 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> But if he revives Rin then he will die and the world will remain a pathetic place which may yet again cause Rin to die in despair.
> 
> More than having even Rin back he wants the world to change. Reviving Rin is a great extra bonus.
> .



yea im guessing his plan is
first to replace the real world with his fantasy world 
and then to revive rin (and die).


----------



## auem (Jan 10, 2013)

takL said:


> yea im guessing his plan is
> first to replace the real world with his fantasy world
> and then to revive rin (and die).



he can get Rin without dying...but that will be a Rin created by genjutsu....i doubt he can be satisfied with it....

after going this far,i can't somehow imagine him dying without seeing Rin again...
and for his purpose to be fulfilled Madara has to sacrifice himself...hell will freeze over before that happens...

my guess is we will only see edo Rin....consoling Obito in his moment of death...
Oro is still alive after all....


----------



## takL (Jan 10, 2013)

auem said:


> he can get Rin without dying...but that will be a Rin created by genjutsu....i doubt he can be satisfied with it....
> 
> after going this far,i can't somehow imagine him dying without seeing Rin again...
> and for his purpose to be fulfilled Madara has to sacrifice himself...hell will freeze over before that happens...
> ...



obitos goal is to re-create the world rin belongs in. i dont think he means any pseudo rin.


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 10, 2013)

man I hate it around this time of year.  They should move the movie release from April to January so I could at least watch that.  Anyways, on to predictions:  I'm saying Kishi will be a douche and switch to Sasuke.


----------



## auem (Jan 10, 2013)

takL said:


> obitos goal is to re-create the world rin belongs in. i dont think he means any pseudo rin.



no..no...my point is at what form of Rin he envisioned....see if naruto and co. go to tsukoyami world they will go as real beings under genjutsu....now Madara said even deads can be revived in that world....but my question is in what form?
they must be 'imaginary' people walking side by side with real one...if the genjutsu stops they go 'kaput'....but real people will be still there....

other revival is by rinne tensei....but Madara was not talking about *that* surely...unless being Jubi jin give you power and chakra to rinne tensei at will without any consequence.....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a few more days until we see Super Saiyan Hinata.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 10, 2013)

Well...if reviving Rin was possible through rinne tensei, ET Madara can do it now. Afterall all, he reportedly has no weaknesses and can regen indefinately. But Nagato did say the amount time passed since death was a factor for RT'ing anyone...so where does that lead to? The original bodies are long gone unless preserved by some means. So it remains unclear if Rin or Madara can be rinne tensei'd back to life. 
IT may be fake, but if its the fantasy Obito wants everyone to live in and shape with their own minds and desires...who knows it will really work on that mass of a scale. Seems to me everyone would be statues like Kabuto and would eventually die since they dont eat or drink to sustain the physical body.


----------



## Sete (Jan 11, 2013)

He has to revive Madara so he can be defeated! Again...
Obito will be badly injured after the failed Jubii biju-dama and will revive Madara...
While Kakashi explains to him why he wtfpawned rin!
Then Hinata will plea to the people of earth to lend her power so she can destroy the Jubii with a spirit bomb while on super sayan mode!
And then they proceed to revive everyone with the dragon(jubii)balls!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 11, 2013)

If juubi absorbs bee then it will be awesome.

I desperately wants the scene change(kages or sasuke ) but i think kishi won't go for a scene change considering the current situation. Not before the start of SHIKAKU PLAN


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2013)

Juubi can't handle Bee's awesomeness.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 11, 2013)

I just remembered that Orochimaru is still around and bringing Sasuke to the one "who knows all"or whatever.  How funny would it be if he uses edo Tensei to revive Rin, who was the one who knew all, just for us to find out she's actually the sister to Orochimaru, which is why HE knows so much! Dun Dun dun!

Anyway..I'm not sure I can predict anything. I believe Kyuubi is done with his recharge and Naruto had just gone Super Saiyan at the end of the chapter. Hinata was holding his hand so got Super Saiyan through the transitive property, so I guess it'll be a united front (again) against Madara, Obito, and Juubi.  Maybe Kakashi will go back to trying to reason with Obito. It looks like we might see comflicting confusion from Obito.

He knows Naruto is very similar to him and has watched people die and been stuck with the raw end of the stick many times, yet he doesn't give up. Naruto just watched a comrade/friend die in his arms despite he cries of not letting anyone else die; Obito believes Naruto should "break" soon like he did, but it's not happening and thats going to cause Obito to question his own motives.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jan 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is everyone still so interested in the RS? From what we've seen of him, he's just a repeat of the generic, perfect hero prototype that Naruto and Minato fit into. The story of his sons is just Sasuke versus Naruto, Madara versus Hashirama, but with no-name characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the alliance falls again suddenly a figure appears from the shadows and stabs Madara with a giant chakra blade

turns out Itachi was also revived by rinne tensei. after his many encounters with death, he has developed the rinnegan as well.

Itachi gives a final goodbye to naruto and rinne tenseis the alliance again.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> As the alliance falls again suddenly a figure appears from the shadows and stabs Madara with a giant chakra blade
> 
> turns out Itachi was also revived by rinne tensei. after his many encounters with death, he has developed the rinnegan as well.
> 
> Itachi gives a final goodbye to naruto and rinne tenseis the alliance again.



i would actually like this, surprisingly... because i don't expect anything more interesting than that to happen in the few upcoming chapters since the manga is all about loving eachother and getting KOed by rocks now(sakura)

p.s what's wrong with the narutoforums? every other section seems broken, nothing works, is this happening for other people too? or just me?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> As the alliance falls again suddenly a figure appears from the shadows and stabs Madara with a giant chakra blade
> 
> turns out Itachi was also revived by rinne tensei. after his many encounters with death, he has developed the rinnegan as well.
> 
> Itachi gives a final goodbye to naruto and rinne tenseis the alliance again.



Itachi waves at Naruto and smiles, and just as Naruto runs up to greet his friends, Itachi suddenly goes rape-face, totsuka gg on Naruto's ass, kicks Hinata Uchiha-style, then announces he was a villain all along and just wanted Madara out of the way because he was jealous of his hair.

Then he solos the Alliance.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itachi waves at Naruto and smiles, and just as Naruto runs up to greet his friends, Itachi suddenly goes rape-face, totsuka gg on Naruto's ass, kicks Hinata Uchiha-style, then announces he was a villain all along and just wanted Madara out of the way because he was jealous of his hair.
> 
> Then he solos the Alliance.



Cannon confirmed to happen.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2013)

Hinata "dies" for the third time.

[sp]Third time's the charm.

[sp][/sp][/sp]


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 11, 2013)

Hinata's not dying


----------



## Garfield (Jan 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itachi waves at Naruto and smiles, and just as Naruto runs up to greet his friends, Itachi suddenly goes rape-face, totsuka gg on Naruto's ass, kicks Hinata Uchiha-style, then announces he was a villain all along and just wanted Madara out of the way because he was jealous of his hair.
> 
> Then he solos the Alliance.


Oro emerges from behind revealing he was actually the one controlling Itachi, puppet. Then he looks over at Sasuke lying half dead at side and says he doesn't need Uchiha anymore because they suck and goes off to Himalayas to conduct further experiments.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 12, 2013)

i expect the same thing that happen when the alliance first showed up. that shika dads plan will work for a bit till the juubi transforms again


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Hinata's not dying


Obito is going to make her wish for the sweet release of death.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 12, 2013)

Kishi intends Obito as a parallel to Naruto.
What would Naruto be like if his life was different and he turned evil?
Rin's death was the turning point of Obito choosing the path of evil.
Does that mean that Kishi is going to murder Hinata? How far will he go? Obito has already mentioned Rinne Tensei. My problem is this. Rinne Tensei has been done before and it sucks because it's a boring copout. Does that mean Hinata will die? 
I don't know. All I care about is that Kishi makes sure to draw Hinata in the nude as a full frontal with big milky white breasts and a lovely brown bush.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 12, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> itachi intends kishi to make obito a a parallel to Naruto.
> What would Killer Bee be like if his life was different and he turned evil?
> Rin's death was genjutsu, rin is alive and that was the turning point of Obito choosing the path of evil because he's stuck in an infinte loop that he can't escape.
> Does that mean that kishi is going to murder sakura? YES hopefully. How gruesome will sakura's death be, rate out of 10 from 1 being "blood river like obito did" to 10 being "infinite loop izanami where she is cut forever forming an infinite amount of blood rivers and tears? shikamaru has already mentioned Rinne Tensei. My problem is this. Edo Tensei has been done before and it sucks because it's a boring copout. Does that mean Sakura will die after being revived?  YES, 1 time isn't enough, it's clear that is what obito wants Rinne tensei for
> I don't know. All I care about is that  itachi makes Kishi make sure to draw Hinata in the nude as a full frontal with big milky white breasts and a lovely brown bush.



All of this seems like a great idea, i support all your points 

fixed


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone do a google image search for Naruto 616? The image/panel on mangadigg.blogspot is interesting and plausable. Says "Naruto 616: Adios Naruto"...whatever that implies. Hinata is saying something but cant read spanish. Using a cell so cant post the url. Check it out.
Pretty good fanart on the same page with Sakura and Naruto doing a NH handhold...lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 12, 2013)

Sci-Fi said:


> Anyone do a google image search for Naruto 616? *The image/panel on mangadigg.blogspot is interesting and plausable.* Says "Naruto 616: Adios Naruto"...whatever that implies. Hinata is saying something but cant read spanish. Using a cell so cant post the url. Check it out.
> Pretty good fanart on the same page with Sakura and Naruto doing a NH handhold...lol.



The entire thing is obviously fanart. It's probably one of those "Hinata dies so NaruSaku can happen" fans trying to spread fake spoilers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 12, 2013)

Sci-Fi said:


> Anyone do a google image search for Naruto 616? The image/panel on mangadigg.blogspot is interesting and plausable. Says "Naruto 616: Adios Naruto"...whatever that implies. Hinata is saying something but cant read spanish. Using a cell so cant post the url. Check it out.
> Pretty good fanart on the same page with Sakura and Naruto doing a NH handhold...lol.


What, you mean ? Sure, I guess it could happen.

But not next chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The entire thing is obviously fanart. It's probably one of those "Hinata dies so NaruSaku can happen" fans trying to spread fake spoilers.



[sp][/sp]


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 12, 2013)

^ Just wait, we'll be eating that sentiment in one or two chapters.

This is a classic Kishi move. Get the fandom on a bandwagon and then pull it out from right underneath them. For example, I herd that Pain solo'd Konoha.

No doubt Obito is going to focus on Hinata as soon as he sees Naruto showing any overt sign of affection.

As much as I enjoy an end to ship wars, it's way too early to claim that it's all over. No offense.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 12, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^ Just wait, we'll be eating that sentiment in one or two chapters.
> 
> This is a classic Kishi move. Get the fandom on a bandwagon and then pull it out from right underneath them. For example, I herd that Pain solo'd Konoha.
> 
> ...


You know in the deepest of your heart which fandom already won.
Doesn't matter how much Obito focus on Hinata because Naruto is gonna protect her like a fucking man


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 12, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> You know in the deepest of your heart which fandom already won.
> Doesn't matter how much Obito focus on Hinata because Naruto is gonna protect her like a fucking man


I know that, and I always thought NH would win. I'm just saiyan, y'know? Prepare those jimmies in case they get rustled and all that.


----------



## takL (Jan 12, 2013)

hm, maybe naruto gets the chararuto (flirtatious naruto) mode and he holds every girls hand? 



auem said:


> no..no...my point is at what form of Rin he envisioned....see if naruto and co. go to tsukoyami world they will go as real beings under genjutsu....now Madara said even deads can be revived in that world....but my question is in what form?
> they must be 'imaginary' people walking side by side with real one...if the genjutsu stops they go 'kaput'....but real people will be still there....



i think madara didnt say that 

white zetsu (to obito): cos in dreams you can do anything. you can even make the dead still alive(=pretend that the dead are still alive).
obito(to naruto): ill make you a hokage in the jutsu.

 i guess the mugen tukuyomi shows dead people as alive to whoever under the jutsu.


----------



## WT (Jan 12, 2013)

takL said:


> hm, maybe naruto gets the chararuto (flirtatious naruto) mode and he holds every girls hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's exactly it.

Obito doesn't want Rin to return to life from the dead, 

He wants a reality where she never died the first place. This a distinction people should make between what he wants.


----------



## takL (Jan 12, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> That's exactly it.
> 
> Obito doesn't want Rin to return to life from the dead,
> 
> He wants a reality where she never died the first place. This a distinction people should make between what he wants.



mm? i dont know. 
for now i think hes tring to replace the real world with fantasy(mugen tukuyomi)
and then  rinnetensei rin to the illusional world where she sees, hears or speaks no evil.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Jan 12, 2013)

*i predict that we will taken back to the five kages. where it will be reveal the fifth hokage have taken the other kages and where she gets some of her strength due to some sacriface.

so, were are the spoilers to prove me right............yes, where are they....?????*


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I predict NaruHina teamwork awesomeness. NH fighting side by side has been an old dream of many NH fans, and it's finally here! Obito has killed Minato, Kushina and Neji, he's up for a solid beating at their hands. Kyuubi chakra powered twin lion fists incoming to villains faces near you (or juubi chakra points).



takL said:


> mm? i dont know.
> for now i think hes tring to replace the real world with fantasy(mugen tukuyomi)
> and then  rinnetensei rin to the illusional world where she sees, hears or speaks no evil.



Think about this, many people (not just Naruto) want to become Hokage. Many girls want to get into Sasuke's pants. Some people are just plain evil and have dreams to take over the world. Not everyone can achieve their dreams all at once in the same universe, it just doesn't work. 

Mugen tsukuyomi has to be either controlled by someone, in which case everyone is just a puppet in his hands and no one is really themselves or it has to create a different reality for everyone, otherwise it is full of paradoxes. Then again I doubt Kishi gave it that much thought.

Obito seems to think He would be in control (make Naruto hokage, which means he'd still kill Minato and Kushina? ), but I'm not sure Madara would fully agree with that. 

Mugen Tsukuyomi is a dumb plot twist in so many ways...


----------



## WT (Jan 12, 2013)

Iamacloud said:


> Think about this, many people (not just Naruto) want to become Hokage. Many girls want to get into Sasuke's pants. Some people are just plain evil and have dreams to take over the world. Not everyone can achieve their dreams all at once in the same universe, it just doesn't work.
> 
> Mugen tsukuyomi has to be either controlled by someone, in which case everyone is just a puppet in his hands and no one is really themselves or it has to create a different reality for everyone, otherwise it is full of paradoxes. Then again I doubt Kishi gave it that much thought.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to be a shared genjutsu, i.e. everyone sees and lives in the same Genjutsu.

It could be even more elaborate than this. This Genjutsu might project a different reality for every person based on their desires and needs.

Ofcourse, the 10 tails combined with Zetsu Goo would act as an energy source for the "sleeping" bodies. 

So unlike the Matrix where perceptions are shared, individual people would be stuck in their own reality.


----------



## M G T (Jan 12, 2013)

Hinata absorbs Kuruma`s chakra and becomes super strong from holding hands with Naruto and then she does an Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation and creates a tornado


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The entire thing is obviously fanart. It's probably one of those "Hinata dies so NaruSaku can happen" fans trying to spread fake spoilers.





ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]


Perfect combo.  

As for the chapter, momentum will switch in the alliance favor as they try out their new strategy. I'm guessing it will work for a couple of chapters until Obito and Madara go to the next phase of their plan. When things shift in Obito/Madara's favor Naruto will start tnjing Obito and this time it will have success. 

Hopefully this arc wraps up soon, I don't exactly dislike it but I'm getting incredibly bored with it.


----------



## FearTear (Jan 12, 2013)

I predict another background event where Team Gai closes Neji's eyes while in the foreground Naruto and Hinata do all the work


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The entire thing is obviously fanart. It's probably one of those "Hinata dies so NaruSaku can happen" fans trying to spread fake spoilers.





ch1p said:


> [sp][/sp]



 that's awesome


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2013)

Obito is killed, Madara unleashes the next level of the Rinnegan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obito is killed, Madara unleashes the next level of the Rinnegan.



New eye power-up comes when someone sees their student die in front of them?

Kakashi kills Naruto?


----------



## ed17 (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> New eye power-up comes when someone sees their student die in front of them?
> 
> Kakashi kills *Sakura*?



fixed it for you


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd rather see Naruto die. And the rage would be funnier. There'd be no rage if Sakura died.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2013)

^the problem is naruto is to strong for kakashi to take out unrealistic dreams


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> ^the problem is naruto is to strong for kakashi to take out unrealistic dreams


He can simply rush in and stab him in the back, Naruto would never know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

Chapter 616:



That is all.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 13, 2013)

pika cheeka stop teasing me

how great would this manga be if naruto died next chapter?? it would be fucking awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

Chapter 616, Part 2:



Madara would be a beast at the Moskau Dance.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 616:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.





PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 616, Part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Madara would be a beast at the Moskau Dance.



 hilarious



Gabe said:


> ^the problem is naruto is to strong for kakashi to take out unrealistic dreams



Kamui GG  Kakashi is an OP beast now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

Chapter 616, Part 3 of 3.


*Spoiler*: _After Naruto's death, the villains rejoice._ 






...although Obito doesn't like where Orochimaru's hand is.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't believe that you are in Japan atm Pika.


----------



## takL (Jan 13, 2013)

im pissed at pikas revolting images. 

u just wait kish will piss you off by chopping off madaran head.


----------



## Jad (Jan 13, 2013)

I sense something...

People

Shhh. shh. shhh. Do you hear that, it's the winds of change. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Favoring Gai doing something awesome....


----------



## WT (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 616, Part 2:


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 13, 2013)

Obito is going to eat another Rasengan very soon.

And Madara is next in line after Obito.


----------



## takL (Jan 13, 2013)

White Tiger said:


>





JuubiSage said:


>


i approve, u 2. 



Jad said:


> I sense something...
> 
> People
> 
> ...



isnt 10b at there saying its about him and celia?
could it be ten tails and tenten? i hope not.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 616, Part 3 of 3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _After Naruto's death, the villains rejoice._
> ...


Obito feels so out of place


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jan 13, 2013)

Naruto realizes he can do shit with one hand.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 616, Part 3 of 3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _After Naruto's death, the villains rejoice._
> ...



Orochimaru's hand on Obito  + reps


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Obito feels so out of place



Why? 

He can dance well.


----------



## takL (Jan 13, 2013)

actually both obito and sasuke are out of place there imo. i cant imagine them dancing. drop the serious 2 and add naruto n bee instead then the team of 4 should look super hip.


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

takL said:


> im pissed at pikas revolting images.
> 
> u just wait kish will piss you off by chopping off madaran head.


But then wouldn't he just grow it back since he's Edo?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 13, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Why?
> 
> He can dance well.




maybe its because he is by Orochimaru's side 




takL said:


> actually both obito and sasuke are out of place there imo. i cant imagine them dancing. drop the serious 2 and add naruto n bee instead then the team of 4 should look super hip.




i can see Madara dancing


----------



## takL (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i can see Madara dancing



and i can see madara oro and naruto rocking out like crazy to bees rap
to totally disgust obito and sasuke.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 13, 2013)

takL said:


> and i can see madara oro and naruto rocking out like crazy to bees rap
> to totally disgust obito and sasuke.



and then Tobi's personality will be awakened yet again


----------



## handsock (Jan 13, 2013)

Spoilers: Naruto left his ramen out back on turtle island.


----------



## takL (Jan 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> and then Tobi's personality will be awakened yet again



oh thats true. ive totally forgotton about that. (and obito too must have forgotton about that good boy era. )
then obito cant help but show them how to dance perhaps.


----------



## Klue (Jan 13, 2013)

Juubi transforms and overpowers the Uchiha.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Juubi transforms and overpowers the Uchiha.



Then Sasuke comes along and solo's


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Juubi transforms and overpowers the Uchiha.



But can it DANCE!?


----------



## Stormcloak (Jan 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> But can it DANCE!?


"Your steps are still too shallow"


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 13, 2013)

We're  probably gonna switch to sasuke's side.




On a side note: why do people rate the spoiler thread before the spoilers are even out?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope we have the first page coloured. I mean, I'm afraid they use the first page to announce the new movie (2014 ._.')


*@ bloodyhawk*

The spoiler thread is really old (2008). That thread is cleaned 3 days after the chapter is out and the posts are moved to Library.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 13, 2013)

I predict that Obito becomes more and more drastic, and starts trying harder to kill Naruto's pals. 

Also Swagdara just sitting back with his arms folded and watching the kiddies dance with Obito.


----------



## Plague (Jan 13, 2013)

I think Obito is gonna get owned horribly, then Sasuke will show up.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 13, 2013)

sasuke shows up, juubi absorbs him and steals his hatred. juubi becomes stronger. by eating human flesh of a true uchiha avenger he becomes able to talk...

juubi: bring back my clan, my hatred will kill everybody, NII-SAN, NII-SAN, NII-SAN. WHAT IS A CLAN? WHAT IS A PARENT? WHAT IS A PEACE? WHAT AM I? WHAT IS A BOY? WHAT IS THINKING? SUSANOO, SUSANOO, SUSANOO, SUSANOO, my eyes see through genjutsu, my eyes see in the dark, I CAN FEEL ITACHI'S POWER FLOWING THROUGH MY BODY. ONE DOWN NII-SAN. NOBODY CAN UNDERSTAND MY HATRED  

obito: damn...this is why i told sasuke not to enter the war


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 14, 2013)

It's probably going to go back to Sasuke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

^All shippers would rage if focus shifts now. 

I'm okay with both, I do wonder about dat scroll and it's been long since we got the Sauce.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

i am just waiting for the first narusaku hint this chapter for people to go from  "fuck yeah kishi!!!!!!! " to "ah man ".


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am just waiting for the first narusaku hint this chapter for people to go from  "fuck yeah kishi!!!!!!! " to "ah man ".


hueheheheh. Actually even if there is no NaruSaku, just the fact that manga switches back to Sasuke would be enough to get that rage. NaruHina Denied. Delicious tears will be delicious.

I pray for the forum's sanity that Kishi doesn't switch and puts the final nail in the ten-year shipping war's coffin. It's high time for the devoted shippers (no offense meant to them) to get on with it and concentrate on the bigger things such as Obito vs Naruto.

I'm coming off as high and mighty so I'll stop now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with Rainbow Dash. The romance sub-story needs to end now. After Hinata's confession, it should have ended or let's say more mutually developed instead of leaving it there for the sake of suspense.But whatever, all this happened and there is no going back now.

At this point a return to NaruSaku would be plain bad.Let's just end this here, seriously.


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuck NaruHina, fuck pairings. I want violence. And the final form Juubi.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2013)

Really couldn't give two shits about pairing. 

Anxious to see how Naruto fights while holding Hinata's hand.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> hueheheheh. Actually even if there is no NaruSaku, just the fact that manga switches back to Sasuke would be enough to get that rage. NaruHina Denied. Delicious tears will be delicious.
> 
> I pray for the forum's sanity that Kishi doesn't switch and puts the final nail in the ten-year shipping war's coffin. It's high time for the devoted shippers (no offense meant to them) to get on with it and concentrate on the bigger things such as *Obito vs Naruto.*
> 
> I'm coming off as high and mighty so I'll stop now.



no offense but in obito's own words "i don't care anymore" about obito vs naruto. this fight just drags and drags and we all know how it will end. not that naruto will win but we know how. TNJ > revive everyone > forget obito ever happened.

naruto vs obito has been going on for over a year already. the only one to keep me interested in this fight is madara and that is because i want to know how loses. TNJ or sealing?. not how he gets sealed or who does it. 

don't blame me. when something drags this much, you just want to see it end already and something new starts.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I'm alright with fight mainly because I picked up manga again just before Obito reveal.So it doesn't feel too long for me. 

But, wow, is this fight the longest one in the manga? I can't remember a fight this long.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

Does someone knows this guy on 2ch?

 ◆Nep7Mpx1DzW3 ：2013/01/14(月) 21:16:09.61 ID:KrjknZTt0
バレするの初めてだし下手だったし展開も展開だから誤解うんだけど 
本バレです 
スキャンしてアップって重過ぎてできないから今縮小している 
ちょっとまってな 

he's speaking about spoiler... and he got the full ◆, not like fake providers

google trash:



> I'm also expanded deployment pus misunderstanding because I was poor It's the first time the Barre
> This book Barre
> I'm shrinking now because I can not I too heavy to scan up
> Do not wait a moment


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

Bender said:


> Really couldn't give two shits about pairing.
> 
> Anxious to see how Naruto fights while holding Hinata's hand.



i want the reaction of the fans which is why i want parings next chapter.

yeah....... i want to see narusaku next chapter 

changing scenes won't cut it................ naurto holding sakura's hand too  while holding hinata's and blushing this time while looking sakura.............................................. i can already see the butthurt from here and i ain't  a narusakuhina fan at all.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

Spoiler from the "unknown dude" :

 ◆Nep7Mpx1DzW3 ：2013/01/14(月) 21:25:00.22 ID:KrjknZTt0
表紙はNARUTO 
ナルトとオビトがいる 
カラーは真ん中ナルトで横ヒナタ、もう一つの横にサクラ 
ヒナタの横にネジ、サクラの横にサイ、サイの横がカカシ、そして、シカマルやイノも手を繋いでいている 
その後ろにも連合軍がばーっている 
空の上に太陽のような月 
多分書くの大変だったろうな 
コメントで、今回のカラーは時間かけたっぽいようなコメントがある 

タイトルは、守るべき新しき命（ひかり）…！ 
命をひかりって読む

 ◆Nep7Mpx1DzW3 ：2013/01/14(月) 21:26:46.79 ID:KrjknZTt0
616話　守るべき新しき命（ひかり） 

もう振り向かない、前だけを視る… 

ナルト：ヒナタ、オレの手を絶対離すなよ！ 
ヒナタ；う、うん！（凄いチャクラ…押しつぶされそう！でも…暖かい！） 
九尾：ナルト、いくぞ 
ナルト；わかってるってばよ…もう少し時間を… 

キバ；ぐあ 
赤丸；ワン！！ 
キバ；まだまだ…やれる！あのヒナタが、頑張ってるんだ！へっ！ 
ガイ：… 
リー：ガイ先生！しっかり！ネジは…ネジは…いえ、ネジの死は無駄にしません…！ 
テンテン；ぐすっ…うん…ネジ…みていて！ 
ガイ；お前たち… 
カカシ；ガイ… 
オビト；無駄なことを…意味などないのだ…


220 ： ◆Nep7Mpx1DzW3 ：2013/01/14(月) 21:27:58.57 ID:KrjknZTt0
シカマル；俺たちは…守らなくちゃいけない…！！先生が、父さんが託してくれた命ひかりを！！！＜紅と赤ん坊＞ 

カカシ：オビト…本当に変わってしまった…お前ならわかるはずだ！親も愛する者も失ったお前なら…弟子を教え子を失うのがどれほどのことか…！＜サスケ回想＞ 
オビトォ！！ 
サクラ：！？ 

ヒナタ：私も…わかっている 
ナルト；おう、ヒナタ… 

ナルトとヒナタ：尾獣連玉・虎明拳 
オビト；！？ 
マダラ：完全体スサノオ！！！ 
オビト；ぐ・・・ぐあああああ 

オビト：ここは・・・ここは・・・どこだ 

サスケ：ここは、どこだ… 
大蛇丸：あなたもよく知る場所よ… 



222 ： ◆Nep7Mpx1DzW3 ：2013/01/14(月) 21:29:11.49 ID:KrjknZTt0
十五：木の葉付近のようだな… 
水月；（なんだかな～、ここまでついてきたけど…やっぱり大蛇丸なんか信用できないよ） 
サスケ：これは…！？ 
大蛇丸：そうよ、ここは中野神社の本殿に繋がる別の道、そしてこの地下は…秘殿… 
六道仙人の魂が封印されている場所よ…！ 
サスケ：封印…どういう事だ… 
十五：木の葉付近のようだな… 
水月；（なんだかな～、ここまでついてきたけど…やっぱり大蛇丸なんか信用できないよ） 
サスケ：これは…！？ 
大蛇丸：そうよ、ここは中野神社の本殿に繋がる別の道、そしてこの地下は…秘殿… 
六道仙人の魂が封印されている場所よ…！ 
サスケ：封印…どういう事だ… 
大蛇丸：六道仙人は…魂が封印されているだけよ…器があればまた蘇る… 
サスケ：器… 
水月：（また、てきとうな事いってサスケの体を狙っているんじゃ…） 
大蛇丸；ふふ、大丈夫よ水月…サスケ君の体では無理よ… 
六道仙人はその昔、世界を救う為に自分で自分の魂を封印したのよ… 
その魂がいつか輪廻の世界を巡り蘇るのを信じてね… 
サスケ：！？


----------



## MS81 (Jan 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> ^All shippers would rage if focus shifts now.
> 
> I'm okay with both, I do wonder about dat scroll and it's been long since we got the Sauce.



yeah I wonder if he actually going to do some sage training?!?!

if so, then this means he will be the final villain.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope it goes back to Sasuke, and a month-long Itachi flashback ensues...


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I hope it goes back to Sasuke, and a month-long Itachi flashback ensues...


even better................ old flashbacks


----------



## vered (Jan 14, 2013)

the spoielr seems to good to be true!
Rikudou Sennin1!!!!!!!!
the Shrine!!!!
too good to be true!


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

vered said:


> the spoielr seems to good to be true!
> Rikudou Sennin1!!!!!!!!
> the Shrine!!!!
> too good to be true!


it could be madara which means........................ his end is near


----------



## ed17 (Jan 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> even better................ old flashbacks



do you want flashback?
How about some aburame clan flashbacks?


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope we at least get to see one panel with him and Oro. We haven't seen them for 6 months now. Kishi should also show what happen with the Kages.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

vered said:


> the spoielr seems to good to be true!
> Rikudou Sennin1!!!!!!!!
> the Shrine!!!!
> too good to be true!



After Dat waiting, It must be good!!!


----------



## vered (Jan 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> it could be madara which means........................ his end is near



no it talkes about sasuke and orochimaru at the end of teh chapter coming the the shrine where it seems RS soul is sealed or something like that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

They all start to hold hands?


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

ed17 said:


> do you want flashback?
> How about some aburame clan flashbacks?



shino flashback


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 14, 2013)

vered said:


> no it talkes about *sasuke and orochimaru at the end of teh chapter coming the the shrine *where it seems RS soul is sealed or something like that.



Yea 

This better be true.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy crap! Rikodou is the one who knows everything? 


Shocker....


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

Spoiler seems legit....

But I ask again, does someone knows dis SP?

He seems to say that it's his first spoiler...


----------



## vered (Jan 14, 2013)

it seems by the spoiler RS soul was sealed,or he sealed his own soul to save the world and oro wants to revive him in sasuke?i dont know and its better to wait for transaltion.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> They all start to hold hands?



:rofl :rofl :rofl

And here I thought Naruto bragging about hitting Tobito with a special jutsu some chapters ago was sad. All of them holding hands is even more ridiculous.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

From Google trans:



> Guanidine; Kiba
> One; Akamaru! !
> *Still fuckable* ...; Fang! Hinata is that I've been working hard! Heh!



Well... Lol as fake!

Sorry for the fake hope folks....


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jan 14, 2013)

OMG RS soul is sealed and Susanoo Madara incoming


----------



## vered (Jan 14, 2013)

takl is here so we can get an indication if it can be true or not.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 14, 2013)

Too good to be true


----------



## Xin (Jan 14, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Spoiler from the "unknown dude" :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The spoiler translation says "Kakashi". That's suspicious.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Holy crap! Rikodou is the one who knows everything?
> 
> 
> Shocker....



to be fair, everyone expected him to be dead so i will give kishi that. still, orochimaru knowing that RS is in the tablet is a bit far fetched. i mean....... how does he know that?.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The spoiler translation says "Kakashi". That's suspicious.



The spoiler says "*still* fuckable" about Hinata, it's even more suspicious...

Hinata has never been that fuckable than today!!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

Hinata's reaction to Naruto's chakra reminds me of Shiemi's reaction to Rin's flames in Ao no Exorcist.



Bender said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> And here I thought Naruto bragging about hitting Tobito with a special jutsu some chapters ago was sad. All of them holding hands is even more ridiculous.



_Kakashi: Guy's hand is so big...and...strong...so manly...-wait what the fuck am I thinking?_


----------



## Escargon (Jan 14, 2013)

Sasuke appears, gets hit by a nega-bomb, switches him with the AU flirty straight Sasuke and i come.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

Escargon said:


> Sasuke appears, gets hit by a nega-bomb, switches him with the AU flirty straight Sasuke and i come.



Actually, the chapter is half how Hinata is still fuckable, and half how RS will fuck everybody!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it is a prediction more than a spoiler.


----------



## takL (Jan 14, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Spoiler from the "unknown dude" :



therere many flaws in the fake spo like the first person karin uses or the way shikamaru calls his father but more importantly
the unknown poster said they got the _double_ issue early. then they used their phone to post that they(as another poster) got the same double issue as well.

upcoming wsj issue is #8.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> The spoiler says "*still* fuckable" about Hinata, it's even more suspicious...
> 
> Hinata has never been that fuckable than today!!!!



when i read "still fuckable", i think that hinata was fucked so many times that people argue if she is still fuckable


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope the spoiler is real just because Rikudou is there ^-^ Otherwise I would be depressed if we never know more about him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

takL said:


> therere many flaws in the fake spo like the first person karin uses or the way shikamaru calls his father but more importantly
> the unknown poster said they got the _double_ issue early. then they used their phone to post that they(as another poster) got the same double issue as well.
> 
> upcoming wsj issue is #8.



So it's fake.

Well, I don't want to see the all alliance holding hands and Rikodou as TOWKE is boring as fuck.I'm happy it's fake.


----------



## vered (Jan 14, 2013)

takL said:


> therere many flaws in the fake spo like the first person karin uses or the way shikamaru calls his father but more importantly
> the unknown poster said they got the _double_ issue early. then they used their phone to post that they(as another poster) got the same double issue as well.
> 
> upcoming wsj issue is #8.



so its a definite fake.i knew it was too good to be real.
anyways lets hope we'll get something by tomorrow.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> when i read "still fuckable", i think that hinata was fucked so many times that people argue if she is still fuckable





Haven't think about it!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 14, 2013)

vered said:


> so its a definite fake.i knew it was too good to be real.
> anyways lets hope we'll get something by tomorrow.





> *Still fuckable* ...; Fang! Hinata is that I've been working hard! Heh!



It should had confirmed that its fake my friend!


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Part of that spoiler posted the page before has been floating around for four days now.

It is full of lies.

I wouldn't be surprised that the one who knows everything is RS and that he's sealed somewhere though. We've had clues of this before.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that the one who knows everything is RS and that he's sealed somewhere though. We've had clues of this before.



Don't give me false hopes. Clues? Where?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Don't give me false hopes. Clues? Where?



I don't remember the chapter exactly, but there is a panel where there is a throne and someone sitting on it (RS), supposedly inside the moon.


----------



## takL (Jan 14, 2013)

mmm i dont remember such a scene.



Moon~ said:


> So it's fake.
> 
> Well, I don't want to see the all alliance holding hands and Rikodou as TOWKE is boring as fuck.I'm happy it's fake.



yea it was yesterdays topic at 2ch and later they kinda admitted that they BSed by posting wrong images and links as images from the chap. 

about all alliance holding hands in the fake spo, i think the bullshitter saw people at 2ch predicting the chapter cover to be something like that. i wouldnt be surprised if we see the shinobi united in the Mayim Mayim style in the real chap.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I don't remember the chapter exactly, but there is a panel where there is a throne and someone sitting on it (RS), supposedly inside the moon.



i think you mean madara's genjutsu to obito.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2013)

to bad it was not RS because he should be the one who knows everything


----------



## takL (Jan 14, 2013)

I predict well see how shikakus tactics works.
unsure but i think madara hasnt absorbed jutsu/chakra of biju mode naruto yet but he used the fan to rebound his rasengan. maybe he could turn woody as well if he did?
and if shikaku had thought of that, the plan would be to let Madara eat biju mode chakra. and Now Naruto seems to be able to share the chakra with others.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 14, 2013)

best fake spoiler ever 
It made me more happy than i would be if we got real spoilers


----------



## Xin (Jan 14, 2013)

As much as I don't like it. But I predict the "final Strategy" next chapter (which will surely fail in the end).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

^ I think it'll be successful to a degree but it won't kill the enemies.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> So it's fake.
> 
> Well, I don't want to see the all alliance holding hands and Rikodou as TOWKE is boring as fuck.I'm happy it's fake.



That sounds terrible on both accounts. 

I still don't know everyones RS fascination. He's just an older version of Naruto...


----------



## takL (Jan 14, 2013)

because Rikudoh Sage is God while madara is lucifer in the shinobi world?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That sounds terrible on both accounts.
> 
> I still don't know everyones RS fascination. He's just an older version of Naruto...



One thing about RS really interests me - was he "privileged with power" from his birth (like Naruto) or did he just train himself/acquired abilities through artificial means.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2013)

takL said:


> because Rikudoh Sage is God while madara is lucifer in the shinobi world?



TakL.  Making me feel like a bad person, eh?

I can only take so much wholesome goodness in a manga.

Keeping my fingers crossed about how the RS may still be evil. The juubi seems to hold his powers, after all. Eyes and "body" (thousand hands).


----------



## Garfield (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe it was juubi who saved the world from Rikudou


----------



## bluclaudino (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys, when do you think the chapter will be released?


----------



## SmokeBlader (Jan 14, 2013)

Dat spoiler was too good to be true. 
What if RS is.......................Naruto? DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## takL (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> TakL.  Making me feel like a bad person, eh?



naa. besides i dont think lucifer is necessarily all bad. he might have been jealous of michael (hashirama in naruto) but he gave wisdom to human beings after all.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jan 14, 2013)

takL said:


> naa. besides i dont think lucifer is necessarily all bad. he might have been jealous of michael (hashirama in naruto) but he gave wisdom to human beings after all.



At this point I wouldn't be surprised at all if RS turned out to be arrogant/evil, Orochimaru good and Juubi merely a giant emo.


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2013)

takL said:


> naa. *besides i dont think lucifer is necessarily all bad*. he might have been jealous of michael (hashirama in naruto) but he gave wisdom to human beings after all.



thanks, people misunderstand me all the time  ok.... granted, i was responsible for some heavy shit in my time but i why do people refer every ugly thing to me?. i mean, why would i create twilight?


----------



## Yagami Light (Jan 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I don't remember the chapter exactly, but there is a panel where there is a throne and someone sitting on it (RS), supposedly inside the moon.



Thats the chapter after rin died, it was inside madaras genjutsu to obito


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Yagami Light said:


> Thats the chapter after rin died, it was inside madaras genjutsu to obito




Indeed it is.

Minato did feel sorry

[sp][/sp]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> Maybe it was juubi who saved the world from Rikudou



Id be all over this twist. 

I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.  


I think the Owke are Madara and maybe even Obito. They were the two shown when the subject was first brought up.

Perfect way to ruin the fight.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 14, 2013)

Imagine if the RS was Sasuke with Nardo's hair, just to fuck with everyone


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Id be all over this twist.
> 
> I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.



We all knew it was bound to happen


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Id be all over this twist.
> 
> I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.



Unlikely... but I'd like it too. 

I don't particularly think Obito / Madara / Sasuke are villains per se (Orochimaru is though, he's completely and utterly selfish). The first two are doing it for the 'Greater Good' (lol Dumbledore was not a villain either so ), whatever they are trying to do will be for everybody's benefit, and Sasuke is just a overpowered kid who has no plan besides nuking the Leaf (and even then, I'd like to see him _try_).


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm interested in RS because it could answer a lot questions. I don't see how it would be bad if we got a flashback about him and his sons, as well Juubi. 



takL said:


> naa. besides i dont think lucifer is necessarily all bad. he might have been jealous of michael (hashirama in naruto) but he gave wisdom to human beings after all.



Good point. Certain gods like the bible one is evil in my book.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Part of that spoiler posted the page before has been floating around for four days now.
> 
> It is full of lies.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised that the one who knows everything is RS and that he's sealed somewhere though. We've had clues of this before.



I'd like TOWKE to be RS. He can answer "what was the beginning?" etc but if he's sealed in the moon then how is it a place Sasuke knows well Unless, they go to Konoha/ random Oro hideout first..or he could just be sealed somewhere else?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 14, 2013)

Unfortunately no Sasuke and Orochimaru this chapter... 
Most likely it will be about Shikaku's strategy and it will be effective till Juubi goes to 3rd stage.

I hope after that Kishimoto switches to Sauce.


AnaBallerina said:


> I'd like TOWKE to be RS. He can answer "what was the beginning?" etc but if he's sealed in the moon then how is it a place Sasuke knows well Unless, they go to Konoha/ random Oro hideout first..or he could just be sealed somewhere else?


They must go to Uchiha Shrine -the place Sasuke knows well- because Kishimoto has to explain that tablet and RS. Perhaps RS is sealed in that tablet a la Minato/Kushina.

Kishi is quite a genius because he put Karin in Konoha and certainly she will meet her former team once again there. He'll also explain what Karin did to Sasuke in the past because it will be relevant at that point.

He is going to tie everything.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> They must go to Uchiha Shrine -the place Sasuke knows well- because Kishimoto has to explain that tablet and RS. Perhaps RS is sealed in that tablet a la Minato/Kushina.
> 
> Kishi is quite a genius because he put Karin in Konoha and certainly she will meet her former team once again there. He'll also explain what Karin did to Sasuke in the past because it will be relevant at that point.
> 
> He is going to tie everything.



I forgot about Karin in Konoha, very good point 

I have this feeling about the tablet is much more than just encrypted texts. It might literally show the flashback or even RS is sealed in it, who knows.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 14, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I forgot about Karin in Konoha, very good point
> 
> I have this feeling about the tablet is much more than just encrypted texts. It might literally show the flashback or even RS is sealed in it, who knows.



Essentially, a very sophisticated genjutsu was sealed into the tablet. One's eye prowess (Sharingan, MS, EMS, Rinnegan) determined the quality of the genjutsu. Rinnegan obviously unlocked the genjutsu a high quality, or full strength, while lower eyes got lower quality, or weaker strength, genjutsu information.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

I've thought about the shrine a million of times, and yes, it ties with Karin very well. But the tablet is not a who, so it doesn't qualify as 'who knows everything'.

Much like Shikkotsurin and the Death God's stomach isn't a place Sasuke knows well. Also, how are they getting in the Leaf in just one day? They are over three days away (Suna is three days away from the Leaf and wherever they are is either the same distance or more). Then again, magic space / transportation jutsu.

What is the word used for 'who knows everything'? Is there a personal pronoun equivalent in there, or can 'who knows everything' can be interchanged with 'place' or 'thing'?


----------



## Annabella (Jan 14, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Unfortunately no Sasuke and Orochimaru this chapter...
> Most likely it will be about Shikaku's strategy and it will be effective till Juubi goes to 3rd stage.
> 
> I hope after that Kishimoto switches to Sauce.



I think you're probably right  it will be another chapter without Sasuke.

I can see shikaku's plan working briefly and then just as it becomes ineffective and juubi evolves again, Kishi will switch focus to Sasuke..


> They must go to Uchiha Shrine -the place Sasuke knows well- because Kishimoto has to explain that tablet and RS. Perhaps RS is sealed in that tablet a la Minato/Kushina.
> 
> Kishi is quite a genius because he put Karin in Konoha and certainly she will meet her former team once again there. He'll also explain what Karin did to Sasuke in the past because it will be relevant at that point.
> 
> He is going to tie everything.



I agree, going to the Uchiha shrine makes much more sense. RS could be sealed there, IMO he's the only one that can answer all of Sasuke's questions completely and in a neutral/unbiased way, so Sasuke can make his own answer without being manipulated. Also, like you already said this way Kishi can explain alot and connect everything nicely.

I almost forgot about Karin's prison break yeah she's bound to meet up with them eventually. Then we can finally find out what exactly she did to sauce.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

The Uchiha Shrine below the seventh (?) tatami floor, there would be another seventh tatami on the uchiha shrine's floor, revealing the Rikudo Sennin's Shrine below.

Or maybe whatever Sasuke can read in the tablet with his EMS can summon 'who knows everything'. I agree it ties with Orochimaru's RS quest, to take over Sasuke, obtain the Sharingan and subsequently the MS / EMS so he can read the tablet and summon RS, but how does he know all of this though? And why doesn't Madara know it?

I'm not gonna comment on Obito. Whatever eye he has there is completely and utterly weird, but I don't know if it qualifies as EMS.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Essentially, a very sophisticated genjutsu was sealed into the tablet. One's eye prowess (Sharingan, MS, EMS, Rinnegan) determined the quality of the genjutsu. Rinnegan obviously unlocked the genjutsu a high quality, or full strength, while lower eyes got lower quality, or weaker strength, genjutsu information.



I agree it's something like genjutsu. The tablet is too small to fit the history about RS. Also the way Madara seemed confident enough to think nobody without Sharingan or Rinnegan could understand the tablet. It's more like magic than just simple encryption.


----------



## OgreMagi (Jan 14, 2013)

basicaallu the sauce is travellin to konoha.

o know what u thinkin like what but:

the "1s" who know eryting - get it yet - the ramen store - the owner of store and daughter.  well thats my theory dont ask me why lol


----------



## Herpules (Jan 14, 2013)

What if the one who knows everything is that old toad elder?

That would be a pretty good troll


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

1) The Hokages
2) RS or his sons
3) Sasuke's parents

Or the elders but it would be terrible anti-climatic, lol.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Herpules said:


> What if the one who knows everything is that old toad elder?
> 
> That would be a pretty good troll



Not sure whether to  or  if that happens.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

Herpules said:


> What if the one who knows everything is that old toad elder?
> 
> That would be a pretty good troll



It reminded me of a theory about he actually is RS. He's blind because he used Banbutsu. I wouldn't call it a troll because I would like it.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Why would he turn into a frog though? Could see something like Jiraiya's incomplete transformation.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Why would he turn into a frog though? Could see something like Jiraiya's incomplete transformation.



Because he simply wanted it? To live in harmony.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

Harmony with nature.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 14, 2013)

Mateush said:


> 1) The Hokages
> 2) RS or his sons
> 3) Sasuke's parents
> 
> *Or the elders but it would be terrible anti-climatic, lol.*



I would be disappointed if it's the elders

what could they tell him that he doesn't already know  especially about his clan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2013)

How do we know Karin is even in Konoha? She escaped.



Mateush said:


> 1) The Hokages
> 2) RS or his sons
> 3) Sasuke's parents
> 
> Or the elders but it would be terrible anti-climatic, lol.



1 and 3 are outs because how could they know everything? Or even anything... only Hashirama might be useful, I guess.

RS and sons blegh. Keep them in legend please.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do we know Karin is even in Konoha? She escaped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Sasuke it's "everything" enough to answer his questions. I think the 3 is unlikely, so I'd say it's 1 or 2.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Id be all over this twist.
> 
> I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.
> 
> ...



Prepare for the next 404 error , the ultimate NaruHina fans s**tstorm 

Lolno . I think that the one who know everything will be RS' son that depended on power instead of love for peace . It represents Naruto and Sasuke's differences perfectly , just think about it .


----------



## Annabella (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do we know Karin is even in Konoha? She escaped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loll her prison break panels was so random  ..How far from Konoha could she have got really?

I wouldn't mind seeing Hashirama again  but the rest nah.

 Yeah Sasuke's parents wouldn't be able to help him understand Itachi's feelings since their ways of thinking were different to begin with. Also, I doubt he would use something like edo tensei abomination on them.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How do we know Karin is even in Konoha? She escaped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only this wasn't a case of "easier said than done."


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Id be all over this twist.
> 
> I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.
> 
> ...



wouldnt it be useless since sasuke does not have the power to challenge obito, madara and even naruto. it has to be some one who can give him power. maybe it will be RS elder son.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2013)

man, the ones who know everything are not even human, i bet, they are the sages of Rikudou's time


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> man, the ones who know everything are not even human, i bet, they are the sages of Rikudou's time


The ones who teached everything RS knew? I like it.


PikaCheeka said:


> How do we know Karin is even in Konoha? She escaped.


Sasuke and Co will meet her in the way.
She is still relevant to the plot anyway.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2013)

yes, they are who teached Rikudou his sage mode.


Just like the frogs have an elder frog that can see the future, the "boss" sage of Rikudou's sage mode might have had some amazing ability


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yes, they are who teached Rikudou his sage mode.
> 
> 
> Just like the frogs have an elder frog that can see the future, the "boss" sage of Rikudou's sage mode might have had some amazing ability


Oh god... I can't wait


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2013)

keep in mind that this very scroll must have something to do with Orochimaru's goals, if he wanted to know the truth behind ninjutsu, secrets and stuff, i have in mind that it must be something linked to rikudou, it would make sense if it has to do with the very root that gave rikudou the power to develop modern ninjutsu, and this might include his sage mode.


how will kishi have any opportunity to explain rikudou and all, if he doesnt show his roots, the roots of his sage mode and all? this scroll is just the perfect opportunity, any other way would just feel random.


we have a man whose goal involved an obsession with rikudou's heirs, he had obsession for jutsus and all, he tried to guess with kabuto what was written on the tablet, how did they know that there was a tablet in the first place? Orochimaru dig deep guys, he is our way to the answer about what is ninjutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2013)

also, consider suigetsu's surprise when he found the scroll, it must be something that goes deep 


he knew about shiki fuujin and how orochimaru got his arms sealed, he wouldnt be surprised if it was something about accessing the death god .


another important thing is sasuke's reaction, it must be something that is related to him somehow, or that he has some kind of knowledge about. What sasuke knows about that the others dont? it has to be something related to uchihas, and/or what is written on the tablet. 

Sasuke made an objection when Kabuto said that uchiha was nothing compared to him, since he was the closest thing alive to the sage of the six paths, but see how Itachi reacted right after, it was like he didnt want Sasuke to mention anything, or he noticed that Kabuto was trying to confirm something, and what there is to confirm? well, him and Orochimaru tried to guess what was written on the tablet, but they never managed to read it. Sasuke not only has read part of the tablet, he stayed with Obito long enough to perhaps discover everything that is written on it.



i could go on explaining why i dont think that the "ones who know everything" are the hokages, or the elders, or the uchihas, or whatever, and why they are most likely not even humans. If we start to list the hints we can kill all these options.

But keep in mind, Sasuke wants Orochimaru to do something apart from what is in the scroll, this is where the possibility of seeing these people enters.




PikaCheeka said:


> Id be all over this twist.
> 
> I used to think it until we got the flashback where the RS was just a NarutoMinatoripoff and now I kind of doubt it.
> 
> ...


maybe they were shown because Madara and Obito are probably "fruit" of such knowledge.

After all, Madara knows too much, I bet that Madara has talked with "them", thats how he knew about Rinnegan, about stealing Hashirama's cells to try something, about summoning gedo mazou, i mean, "them" could be pretty much the expansion of the knowledge that is in the tablet, they could be the living proof behind the tablet, this stuff, i really think that they are linked.


Rikudou couldnt expect to leave a tablet and that it would be secure for all generations to read, maybe there are beings who were really close to him keeping everything right even up to this day, another reason of why it would make sense if "them" are those who teached rikudou sage mode, and possibly even ninjutsu.



think about how Sasuke is, do you guys really expect him to accept the history coming from any normal ninja at this point? He stayed with Obito during this time, what sense would it make if he was one of "them"?

Why would Sasuke trust Madara's words? Why would Sasuke need Orochimaru's help to meet someone who is on the battlefield, and Sasuke knows it?

Why would Sasuke trust the words of a bunch of Senjus(hokages), why would he even think about trusting the words of the elders that ordered his clan massacre?

really, i can only see Sasuke listening to other beings at this point, and that are directly linked to Uchihas .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke made an objection when Kabuto said that uchiha was nothing compared to him, since he was the closest thing alive to the sage of the six paths, but see how Itachi reacted right after, it was like he didnt want Sasuke to mention anything,


I don't think that is anything more than Sasuke hyping his own family and Itachi trying to calm him down and stop his little tirade before he did something stupid.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 14, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think that is anything more than Sasuke hyping his own family and Itachi trying to calm him down and stop his little tirade before he did something stupid.


there is no logic in assuming this.

Sasuke's reaction didnt seen anything like this, some people just prefer to consider that Sasuke was going to say something foolish and Itachi was correcting him, when it looked like something totally different(unless there are translation issues).

He reacted directly at the mention of the SOT6P, and he was about to justify why he said this. He said, "shut up!* you know nothing about uchiha!* *Listen...*".

you really think that he was going to say "the uchiha is superior to the man who left that tablet - that i know that exists and even read part of it - for them", come on.

Sasuke knows more than we think, see that he came to a conclusion right after he read the scroll. Why? Why did he seem to know more than Suigetsu when he read the scroll? 

He knows stuff about the uchiha clan, he did read part of the tablet too. He might know their relation to Rikudou and probably important stuff from the tablet, to get to the conclusion that the sharingan can control the kyuubi, if we imagine that it was rikudou who wrote it, it means that he managed to read about the origin of the sharingan itself, and why it would be capable of controlling such thing. Rikudou wouldnt write just "the mangekyou sharingan can control the kyuubi" there .

The only way of coming to this conclusion based on things that Rikudou would write, is if he mentioned that he divided the Juubi in 9 tailed beasts, and mentioned somehow what their eyes are about.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 14, 2013)

Watch the all-knowing ones be off-paneled. 

We get a Madara/kages thing.

Naruto: So, who'd you talk to to learn all that, Sasuke!?

Sasuke: Someone...[CUT TO EMPTY CAVE] ...gone now.



Mateush said:


> For Sasuke it's "everything" enough to answer his questions. I think the 3 is unlikely, so I'd say it's 1 or 2.



I still don't know how the hokages could be that useful.  Hashirama would probably know something about the RS, being the most closely related, and knowing about Madara's weaknesses (if Sasuke cares). Tobirama? Nothing. Hiruzen? He could try to explain why he was a coward about the massacre, I guess. Minato? Nothing.

I can definitely see Kishi doing it, because fangasms galore, hype, a cheap way to get Orochimaru's power back, etc etc etc.... It just doesn't make much sense, as two of the four hokage are useless to Sasuke. And undoing the shinigami seems so cheap.  All the good guys are suddenly freed from the sacrifices they made.



AoshiKun said:


> The ones who teached everything RS knew? I like it.
> 
> Sasuke and Co will meet her in the way.
> She is still relevant to the plot anyway.



I think Karin is only relevant as a plot device at this point. Her being made into an Uzumaki pretty much ruined any chance she had of being important as Karin.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 14, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think that is anything more than Sasuke hyping his own family and Itachi trying to calm him down and stop his little tirade before he did something stupid.


Most likely Sasuke knows things about Uchihas that Kabuto doesn't.


PikaCheeka said:


> I think Karin is only relevant as a plot device at this point. Her being made into an Uzumaki pretty much ruined any chance she had of being important as Karin.


Taka members are plot device. Juugo for example has Sage Powers and Kishimoto could explain that along with RS's Sage Mode.

Suigetsu is pretty much comic relief.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually now thinking about it switch sounds a better option.We might get at the end of chapter this time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> there is no logic in assuming this.


Other then the fact that the Uchiha have a habit of thinking they're the greatest and telling other people this. What he would say after he said listen is left up in the air but why he'd go ranting about stuff on the Uchiha tablet to someone like Kabuto is beyond me. I thought nothing more of that line at the time and I still don't, as I'm used to the Uchiha and their family hyping.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 14, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Taka members are plot device. Juugo for example has Sage Powers and Kishimoto could explain that along with RS's Sage Mode.
> 
> Suigetsu is pretty much comic relief.



I'm pretty upset at this. Jugo has sage powers, Karin has Uzumaki powers... oh and Suigetsu... well...

...

.................

How can we have two out of three in a trio especially Suigetsu, who is my favourite. What a load of shit. It smells of over the knee idea. Whatever it is that Kishimoto is planning with these two's genetics is tacked on at the last moment. Not even Karin was allowed to keep her healing powers for herself, Jugo stole that role too. There is literally no point to this either.

Unless Suigetsu is gonna be revealed to be Tiger Mizuki's second coming. Only a power up of that magnitude can make him relevant again. Which again is a load a shit because he was the most powerful of Taka.  So we've got Suigetsu, who is irrelevant and Karin, who is redundant. Only Jugo is important.

Lol Kishi, why.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 15, 2013)

Suigetsu still has the potential to collect the seven swords.  If they're not sealed with the Edos... And he's somewhat related to Zabuza and Mangetsu is his brother and Kabuto thought his power was enough to copy off of...

Yeah, I'm pulling at straws


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

I just hope that the chapter gets released soon and that we will have some nice/epic color pages of the Juubi!!!!!!


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2013)

Ruby said:


> Suigetsu still has the potential to collect the seven swords.  If they're not sealed with the Edos... And he's somewhat related to Zabuza and Mangetsu is his brother and Kabuto thought his power was enough to copy off of...
> 
> Yeah, I'm pulling at straws



I'm sorry but I don't think Kishi cares about swords now


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

tiger mizuki power up would be legit.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 15, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think Kishi cares about swords now



Like I said, I'm pulling at straws trying to find relevance for Suigetsu 

One can still hope he'll care later on though


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually RS not making an appearance live in this manga would be underwhelming considering he's the most powerful person ever.  Then again the manga has been underwhelming lately to say the least.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ruby said:


> Like I said, I'm pulling at straws trying to find relevance for Suigetsu
> 
> One can still hope he'll care later on though



well kishi already showed us all those swords and all besides zabuza's are lame...and the one zabuza had mostly has kakashi now


anyway I wonder what if hinata when powered up uses byakugan to look inside juubi and pinpoint the guards locations... so naruito can try to rip throught juubi and grab them in meantime to take the kurama chakra part and stop the plan


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll lol if Hinata dies this chapter.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, i predict sasuke at the end of 616


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

What could the RS tell Sasuke about the Uchiha massacre?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 15, 2013)

^that he started it for the lulz


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What could the RS tell Sasuke about the Uchiha massacre?



Is he coming back by edo tensei?


----------



## Imperii (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict golden byakugam.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict an epic plot twist that we need, but not one that we thought of.

Such as Obito taking a hostage or some other irrelevant thing.


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2013)

RK and his sons can't be the ones who know everything. What do they know? RK invented ninjutsu, in other words, they lived in a time without ninjawars, ninjavillages, even saying there were ninjaclans would be overstating it. There were probably be about a 100 ninjas in the world IF RK and his sons spend their entire lives frantically teaching ninjutsu to everyone and anyone that they could get their hands on (which I doubt). They never heard of Sharingan or Uchihas either. They really know nothing that Sasuke could find useful, let alone everything.

Elders is an options, they have been around in leadership positions throughout the Uchihas affliation with Konoha and Orochimaru's attidute of "why would you wanna talk to those guys." makes sense. But needing Orochimaru to talk to them to begin with on the other hands doesn't. Sasuke wouldn't need help, and he's not bringing Oro back for the pleasure of his company.

Fugaku and Mikoto really don't fit. Sasuke is being needlessly vague as it is, but him using this talk to refer to his _parents_? Also Orochimaru reaction wouldn't make sense. They're his parents, why wouldn't he want to talk to them.

It's gotta be the Hokages. They're in a position where even with Edo Tensei you'd need special expertice to get to them, they invented the ninjavillage system, lived through ninjawars and know the entirety of Uchihas affliation with Konoha and the incidents that made it go sour.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What could the RS tell Sasuke about the Uchiha massacre?



I guess what the clan was doing and where they were on the night that Obito unleashed the Kyuubi. They were missing after all.

Or he could give him a lesson in vocabulary 

Sasuke: What is a clan?
RS: A group of families or households, the heads of which claim descent from a common ancestor.

Sasuke: What is a village?
RS: A small community or group of houses in a rural area, larger than a hamlet and usually smaller than a town, and sometimes incorporated as a municipality.

Sasuke: Well what am I then? 
RS: A manga character who was created to ask too many questions in order to keep the plot going


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually I predict something I saw in an article about Aaron Swartz: "I'm right so I'm right to nuke you." which come to think of it has been Obito's modus operandi from the beginning. So more of the same I guess at least from Obito's side.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict Mei Terumi appearance...


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

RS might be sealed somewhere?

I reckon he could answer what a shinobi, clan, village etc is, since he's the one that started it all. Also, the rivalry between the elder and younger brother started because of him so he might be able to explain it to Sasuke..maybe? when he said he wants to know 'everything', i took it as everything about their system not just the massacre.

So, for me it's either RS/or his sons or Madara and Obito (like the final page of 592 suggested) Only, would Sasuke really interrupt their fight to have a chat with Madara? would Madara cooperate? I'm not sure.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Mei Terumi appearance...



Why? She ended up a disappointment in the end, with her giving up every 2 seconds and stuff.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 15, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? She ended up a disappointment in the end, with her giving up every 2 seconds and stuff.




she's just smart enough to realize their dreaded situation, plus she grew in a village where there are no "will of fire bull" and you must kill your own classmates to pass the academy.. 

other than that I hope we see the Gokage's current state,...


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> she's just smart enough to realize their dreaded situation, plus she grew in a village where there are no "will of fire bull" and you must kill your own classmates to pass the academy..
> 
> other than that I hope we see the Gokage's current state,...



Hopefully still in the dirt dead


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

dead as Lee's chances of doing anything.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 15, 2013)

zenieth said:


> dead as Lee's chances of doing anything.



I wouldn't say that if I were you.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 15, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Mei Terumi appearance...



I want to see her being cool, strong and doing something.

No more BS.


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict more naruhina


----------



## Prak961 (Jan 15, 2013)

We may see a panel of Sasuke & Orochimaru. The One Who Knows Everything is Danzou. He was Orochimaru's accomplice in all his dirty dealings. He knew all 5 Hokages & perhaps knew Madara as well. Being head of ROOT, he had a lot of information which the 3rd Hokage & the 2 elders did not have access to.
His body is in Tobi's hideout & Orochimaru is taking Sasuke there is ET him.
Another point to note is that Sasuke already has Senju cellsin him. Remember when Juugo patched him up after he was badly hurt by Bee?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jan 15, 2013)

Prak961 said:


> We may see a panel of Sasuke & Orochimaru. The One Who Knows Everything is Danzou. He was Orochimaru's accomplice in all his dirty dealings. He knew all 5 Hokages & perhaps knew Madara as well. Being head of ROOT, he had a lot of information which the 3rd Hokage & the 2 elders did not have access to.
> His body is in Tobi's hideout & Orochimaru is taking Sasuke there is ET him.
> Another point to note is that Sasuke already has Senju cellsin him. Remember when Juugo patched him up after he was badly hurt by Bee?



This sounds suprisingly interesting. Reps.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Ssuke also drank Karin's Uzumaki blood. I think that's why she was conveniently made one. Sasuke already has Uciha and Senju.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2013)

Prak961 said:


> We may see a panel of Sasuke & Orochimaru. The One Who Knows Everything is Danzou. He was Orochimaru's accomplice in all his dirty dealings. He knew all 5 Hokages & perhaps knew Madara as well. Being head of ROOT, he had a lot of information which the 3rd Hokage & the 2 elders did not have access to.
> His body is in Tobi's hideout & Orochimaru is taking Sasuke there is ET him.
> Another point to note is that Sasuke already has Senju cellsin him. Remember when Juugo patched him up after he was badly hurt by Bee?



And Juugo patching him up gives him Senju cells how...?


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict Dissapointment as kishi drags this battle out even more. With jutsu that are the same but only bigger. Empty hype and flashy attacks.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ssuke also drank Karin's Uzumaki blood. I think that's why she was conveniently made one. Sasuke already has Uciha and Senju.



This

There is no way Kishimoto would randomly make Karin an Uzumaki, if not for her Senju DNA, which Sasuke already most likely has, having been healed by her many times.

I don't want Sasuke to have Rinnegan though  MS/EMS is much cooler and that way he would stay a pureblooded Uchiha, not some mixed hybrid mess, like Madara and Obito are.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

Epyon said:


> RK and his sons can't be the ones who know everything. What do they know? RK invented ninjutsu, in other words, they lived in a time without ninjawars, ninjavillages, even saying there were ninjaclans would be overstating it. There were probably be about a 100 ninjas in the world IF RK and his sons spend their entire lives frantically teaching ninjutsu to everyone and anyone that they could get their hands on (which I doubt). They never heard of Sharingan or Uchihas either. They really know nothing that Sasuke could find useful, let alone everything.
> 
> Elders is an options, they have been around in leadership positions throughout the Uchihas affliation with Konoha and Orochimaru's attidute of "why would you wanna talk to those guys." makes sense. But needing Orochimaru to talk to them to begin with on the other hands doesn't. Sasuke wouldn't need help, and he's not bringing Oro back for the pleasure of his company.
> 
> ...



Its the Daiymos. The only people that really fit the description is the daiymos.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like to predict Sasuke/Oro appearance this chapter...but, I dont think I' will so lucky...

instead, we'll see Hinata performing on a level that Neji deserved more...


----------



## Harbour (Jan 15, 2013)

Predict weak chapter this week. Im not even remember, when we got really cool and interesting chapter after the break. 
Personally i at first time want the switch to Sasuke-team. Because of Orochimaru ofc.
Because i dont see, whats new Naruto and Juubi can give us. I bored to see RM tanking, bullshit bombs and Mokuton. 

So that why i want more information, the food for brains in other words. And Orochimaru can to tell us many interesting about everything. I will be excited even if he told about his surname.
But this is not gonna happen yet. I do not expect much from this chapter.


----------



## SadisticMagician (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ssuke also drank Karin's Uzumaki blood. I think that's why she was conveniently made one. Sasuke already has Uciha and Senju.



Naruto and The Sauce shared saliva, so technically they both have Senju/Uchiha DNA.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Its the Daiymos. The only people that really fit the description is the daiymos.



I've seen this before but I always ignore it because it seems so boring. We only saw them once at the start of the war and they didn't seem like characters Kishi remotely cared about. He just made them jokes.

It's going to seem retconned to make them such big players now. Which means it's possible.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've seen this before but I always ignore it because it seems so boring. We only saw them once at the start of the war and they didn't seem like characters Kishi remotely cared about. He just made them jokes.
> 
> It's going to seem retconned to make them such big players now. Which means it's possible.



They don't necessarily have to be big players. Though they have vast political power. They just have to be knowledgeable. Honestly They are probably the only ones who have access to such knowlege that Sasuke seeks. Seeing as these conflict of shinobi clans and villages started probably before even Madara times.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 15, 2013)

...I predict the one who knows everything appears next chapter.

He turns out to be a really old cripple who was the sperm donor for Hashirama. 

Or considering my post number right now the one who knows everything will be 666 Satan.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 15, 2013)

They can be new characters, they don't have to be someone we know.TOWKE is just a plot device, don't expect more.

And daimyos are all assholes, they are basically the reason for the shitty ninja system.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've seen this before but I always ignore it because it seems so boring. We only saw them once at the start of the war and they didn't seem like characters Kishi remotely cared about. He just made them jokes.
> 
> It's going to seem retconned to make them such big players now. Which means it's possible.



Each of them will be Juubi level at the very least

Daimyos: We just pulled a Tobi. We are the real masterminds behind everything!!

NF: That shit again?! TonTon for ultimate mastermind!!

Seriously though, it should either be Madara and Obito since they are the most knowledgeable about the Uchiha clan and everything that has been going on. Alternatively RS sons if they are still alive somehow.


----------



## Prak961 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pirao said:


> And Juugo patching him up gives him Senju cells how...?



Juugo used his own flesh to patch him up. (somewhat similar to Zetsu repairing Obito)


----------



## NW (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone know whether the chap comes out today or tommorow?



Arles Celes said:


> Seriously though, it should either be Madara and Obito since they are the most knowledgeable about the Uchiha clan and everything that has been going on. Alternatively RS sons if they are still alive somehow.


Why would a random battlefield in the middle of nowhere be a place Sasuke knows well.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishi did say new characters will be introduced and that characters who were not going to be introduced will be introduced.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd rather have the Shisui theory be true than it be the daimiyos. When Kishi showed them, they looked pretty useless and like they didn't really care about anything but themselves. At least Shisui can tell Sasuke about how Itachi thought. 



Rosi said:


> This
> 
> There is no way Kishimoto would randomly make Karin an Uzumaki, if not for her Senju DNA, which Sasuke already most likely has, having been healed by her many times.
> 
> I don't want Sasuke to have Rinnegan though*  MS/EMS is much cooler and that way he would stay a pureblooded Uchiha, not some mixed hybrid mess, like Madara and Obito are.*



Completely agree with you, but sadly I think it's already happened 

I think Kishi will make Sasuke's eyes as powerful as they can be, so if the rinnegan is the next upgrade he'll probably get it.


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2013)

random Senju dna is worthless, Hashirama dna is what Madara, Obito, Shisui and Danzo all needed.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

Epyon said:


> random Senju dna is worthless, Hashirama dna is what Madara, Obito, Shisui and Danzo all needed.



I think it's pretty worthwhile(Nagato, Naruto say hello with their stamina), he just wouldn't be sprouting Mokuton most likely(not that he needs it). 



AnaBallerina said:


> Completely agree with you, but sadly I think it's already happened
> 
> I think Kishi will make Sasuke's eyes as powerful as they can be, so if the rinnegan is the next upgrade he'll probably get it.



The thing that makes me doubt that Sasuke will get Rinnegan a bit is the fact that we have basically seen pretty much everything Rinnegan is able to do with Nagato. So Sasuke won't show us anything new. With EMS, on the other hand, he can. No wonder Kishimoto pretty much offpanelled Madara's feats for Sasuke to show them and some more.

Sorry for being offtopic anyway.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 15, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> But keep in mind, Sasuke wants Orochimaru to do something apart from what is in the scroll, this is where the possibility of seeing these people enters.



I always wonder what it's something only Orochimaru could do? There's one technique, the cursed seal. Kabuto is out of the game, so Orochimaru is the only left who can do cursed seal. It might be a way to "release" or make contact with them?

If it's known technique so it is the Cursed Seal, if not then it'll be something we never heard of.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ssuke also drank Karin's Uzumaki blood.


 And when the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Arthas (Jan 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> And when the fuck did that happen?



When Karin healed him during the Killer B fight.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 15, 2013)

"Obito, I'll teach you the Uchiha Kinjutsu and Rikudou's Jutsu...and also the In'youton Jutsu..."

Really? Could have sworn that never happened.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

She heals Sasuke by letting him suck her chakra not her blood


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2013)

Prak961 said:


> Juugo used his own flesh to patch him up. (somewhat similar to Zetsu repairing Obito)



And that gives him Senju cells how (you know, since Juugo is not a Senju and all)?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Chapter 571
> 
> Really? Could have sworn that never happened.


Page before that blinky.

Chapter 571




AnaBallerina said:


> She heals Sasuke by letting him suck her chakra not her blood


This though. Dem bitemarks. She must be a real monster in bed.


----------



## Arthas (Jan 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Chapter 571
> 
> Really? Could have sworn that never happened.



Looks like he's biting her to me and if Karin's skin does not have to be pierced for her to heal a person, then she probably shouldn't have those bite marks that she does.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 15, 2013)

People have hope i see.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

^^So he ingested her blood in the process..loll that method of healing is bit too convenient

Another way I think Sasuke could have got senju dna is that Obito might have put cells into him when he gave him Itachi's eyes. 

If he really planned for Sasuke to do what edo Madara is doing right now then he must have tried strengthening him via senju cells.


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Jan 15, 2013)

Not to be all Johnny Science on people...  but consuming blood does NOT alter one's DNA whatsoever.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 15, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I always wonder what it's something only Orochimaru could do? There's one technique, the cursed seal. Kabuto is out of the game, so Orochimaru is the only left who can do cursed seal. It might be a way to "release" or make contact with them?
> 
> If it's known technique so it is the Cursed Seal, if not then it'll be something we never heard of.



*Edo Tensei.*

Sasuke's going to revive his parents and ask them about their side of the conflict that escalated to the massacre.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

PostNoJutsu said:


> Not to be all Johnny Science on people...  but consuming blood does NOT alter one's DNA whatsoever.



It's manga. People survive with half crushed bodies here, also survive being cut in half, have random faces and mouths on their chests and arms, etc.. Kishi will make it work 

I also forgot about proceeding eye surgeries(by 13 y old) in like several minutes


----------



## handsock (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wait, when Obito & Kakashi die. Naruto will receive both of their eyes. Being the fastest ninja alive and having the most HAX ocular powers and Kurama.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2013)

handsock said:


> Just wait, when Obito & Kakashi die. Naruto will receive both of their eyes. Being the fastest ninja alive and having the most HAX ocular powers and Kurama.



I hope not.


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It's manga. People survive with half crushed bodies here, also survive being cut in half, have random faces and mouths on their chests and arms, etc.. Kishi will make it work
> 
> I also forgot about proceeding eye surgeries(by 13 y old) in like several minutes



I still can't get over how Shisui literally took his own eye out and handed it over to Itachi like it was no big deal


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2013)

Being healed with a Zetsu body gave Obito infinite MS without ever worrying about going blind. Giving himself Hashi cells gave Madara the Rinnegan. Getting an arm with Hashi's face on it gave Danzo increased longevity Izagini-wise and allowed him to greatly shorten the time Shisui's MS took to recharge. Itachi indicated that he was well aware of Hashirama's cells effects on the Mangekyo Sharingan as well.

Sasuke, after Karin and Juugo healed him completely spent his MS and went total blind in the spawn of like 3-4 fights. Either it was acquired while he was getting EMS or he doesn't have anything at all.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I still can't get over how Shisui literally took his own eye out and handed it over to Itachi like it was no big deal



Yup, Shisui is a MAN, he feels no pain


----------



## Talis (Jan 15, 2013)

Prak961 said:


> Juugo used his own flesh to patch him up. (somewhat similar to Zetsu repairing Obito)


Interesting, so we might see a Sasuke sage mode soon?
Or perhaps his cursed sealed mode again?


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2013)

Sasuke fans are desperate for a new power up since they know Naruto would crush him right now


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Sasuke fans are desperate for a new power up since they know Naruto would crush him right now


Poor Sasuke will never catch up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Poor Sasuke will never catch up.



More importantly, he doesn't even know what Naruto's current strength is, he always think Naruto the same the last time they met.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Poor Sasuke will never catch up.



People always say that.

And Sasuke always does.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> More importantly, he doesn't even know what Naruto's current strength is, he always think Naruto the same the last time they met.



Doesn't really matter. You know if they fight for real next time that they will be evenly matched or that Sasuke will have a slight edge that Naruto either surpasses at the end or gets help with.

It's shonen and pretty predictable.

If you don't believe it you are gonna end up disappointed like how you did with the Kabuto fight.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 15, 2013)

PostNoJutsu said:


> Not to be all Johnny Science on people...  but consuming blood does NOT alter one's DNA whatsoever.


 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 410


----------



## Mateush (Jan 15, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> *Edo Tensei.*
> 
> Sasuke's going to revive his parents and ask them about their side of the conflict that escalated to the massacre.



Edo Tensei is a possibility but shouldn't Sasuke be able to do it himself, only if he knew how? There's also a important hint about Orochimaru immediately knew who Sasuke wants to meet, which is why these people must be related to the scroll. If it's about Edo Tensei so I don't think Orochimaru should know which people to revive without asking Sasuke about it.


----------



## Klue (Jan 15, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I still can't get over how Shisui literally took his own eye out and handed it over to Itachi like it was no big deal



Like a boss.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2013)

some prediction on 2ch  


709 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2013/01/15(火) 22:28:17.71 ID:1jaguYJk0
早売りゲット 
簡単に 

表紙はナルトとカカシとサスケとオビト 
カラーはサスケとナルトと六道仙人らしき人物が真ん中に、習字絵バージョン 
タイトル：未来への架け橋 

ナルトとヒナタで5ページぐらい合体技してオビトにヒットするも 
ヒナタおっぱいポロリの所をマダラに狙われ人質 
サクラ舌打ちと意味深な表情 

サスケとカリンが死の森で再会 
大蛇に食われそうな所をサスケに助けられる 
カリンは何故かまたサスケについていきたいというがサスケが消えろと頑なに断る 
サスケがカリンを気絶させようとした所を大蛇丸が止め、場所はここよと言う 
ここに彼らが眠っているわ 

google trash:



> Get quick sell
> Easily
> 
> Cover and Obito and Sasuke Naruto and Kakashi
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> google trash:
> 
> Get quick sell
> Easily
> ...



This prediction sounds too sexual  I like the cover idea though. I hope it's not simply NaruHina hand holding


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Poor Sasuke will never catch up.


Poor Sasuke haters, always ignoring what Kishi says, then crying PNJ


----------



## Prak961 (Jan 15, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Doesn't really matter. You know if they fight for real next time that they will be evenly matched or that Sasuke will have a slight edge that Naruto either surpasses at the end or gets help with.
> 
> It's shonen and pretty predictable.
> 
> If you don't believe it you are gonna end up disappointed like how you did with the Kabuto fight.



Sasuke & Naruto will be eternal rivals, as well as, best friends. All future "rivalries" between Sasuke & Naruto will be similar to what Kakashi & Guy have, with no usage of Sharingan or Sage/Bijuu modes. This will bring the rift between the sons of the SO6P full circle & end all hostility between Uchihaa & Senju. Sasuke (with Sakura) will restore the Uchihaa clan, while Naruto (with Hinata) will restore the Uzumaki clan. I expect Karin to die during the battle.


----------



## ed17 (Jan 15, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> some prediction on 2ch
> 
> 
> 709 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2013/01/15(火) 22:28:17.71 ID:1jaguYJk0
> ...



seems like fuckable hinata is true after all


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2013)

ed17 said:


> seems like fuckable hinata is true after all



  

I hope so....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like the cover idea of prediction.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, dunno if it fake, but i really like the idea about Dead Forest, where Team 7 firstly meet Orochimaru and this place Sasuke really know very well. 

p.s. And *Shik*otsurrin connected good. Shiki mean Death, right? Who knows, how named the Dead Forest where chuunin exam went?


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2013)

karin meeting sasuke? hinata's tits?

too good to be true


----------



## Annabella (Jan 15, 2013)

Any prediction with Sauce and oro is good. I want to know how he tries to stun Karin..chidori? 


Rosi said:


> Yup, Shisui is a MAN, he feels no pain




So manly 

he just didn't care


----------



## Kusa (Jan 15, 2013)

Karin ?

Meh,probably fake.

I would have liked seeing Karin meet Sasuke again ,though


----------



## 8 (Jan 15, 2013)

i predict the radiation generated by naruhina hand holding will melt the juubi. as it will also melt hinata's clothes and kakashi's mask. then it turns out kakashi really is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



obito


----------



## Herpules (Jan 15, 2013)

8 said:


> i predict the radiation generated by naruhina hand holding will melt the juubi. as it will also melt hinata's clothes and kakashi's mask. then it turns out kakashi really is:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It turns out Obito is Kakashi and Kakashi is Obito


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jan 15, 2013)

i hope we get an itachi flashback


----------



## jacamo (Jan 15, 2013)

surprised we didnt see any Golden Byakugan fakes


----------



## Fay (Jan 15, 2013)

So what are the chances for a Sauce chapter takL ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2013)

jacamo said:


> surprised we didnt see any Golden Byakugan fakes


even fakers know that its too fake


----------



## Plague (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope Sasuke shows up. It will be interesting to see Sakura's reaction.


----------



## 8 (Jan 15, 2013)

there will be colored chapters right? golden byakugan maybe? 

anyway, hinata is covered by bm shroud, so her byakugan may appear gold in the colored pages.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 15, 2013)

8 said:


> there will be colored chapters right? golden byakugan maybe?
> 
> anyway, hinata is covered by bm shroud, so her byakugan may appear gold in the colored pages.



This would be a dream come true.

Although we already have an one Golden Byakugan user roaming around...*points at Black Zetsu*


----------



## takL (Jan 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> So what are the chances for a Sauce chapter takL ?



donno but my guess is that  when madara says hashirama one more time the scene shifts to sasuke n co.   i admittedly suck at predicting.


----------



## nukempro (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict that thanks to Naruto bijuu chakra...Hinata is able to sense and identify "weak points" in the juubi, allowing naruto and co to actually do something to it before it transforms again. Once that happens I predict we will see some drama between Obito and Madara...once the juubi reaches its final form...I assume there has to be a jinchu ready or they lose control...I just don't see obito using Rinne-tensei for MAdaras sake...


----------



## jacamo (Jan 15, 2013)

takL said:


> donno but my guess is that  when madara says hashirama one more time the scene shifts to sasuke n co.   i admittedly suck at predicting.



i keep thinking this will happen as well

the death god/hokages theory has really grown on me


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Stop bitching about spoilers. We rarely get them at this time. It's early morning in Japan.



jacamo said:


> i keep thinking this will happen as well
> 
> the death god/hokages theory has really grown on me



If my theory about the death god being Madara himself comes true... .


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 15, 2013)

You can tell a big Hinata moment is incoming, there's a lot of silent lurkers stalking this thread.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2013)

she's going to be stabbed again?


----------



## The Silver (Jan 15, 2013)

It's finally time for Madara to bring in his tank


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 15, 2013)

Wonder what the final form looks like. From blob to anorexic to...muscular ?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol seeing Naruto and Hinata's relationship will remind Obito of what he wanted most in the world, to touch Rin's boobs. TNJ complete. GG bad guys


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 15, 2013)

It always comes down to the boobs.


----------



## Mateush (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone will receive the message about Naruto as new Hokage, then switch to the kages.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be quick to trust claims about what the word is on "Japanease forums" (sic).


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Wonder what the final form looks like. From blob to anorexic to...muscular ?



It will morph into a beautiful butterfly.....


----------



## Sacrass (Jan 15, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> It will morph into a beautiful butterfly.....



Just as planned.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jan 15, 2013)

Too early for tnj


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 15, 2013)

I highly doubt Obito's going to take one look at Naruto and Hinata and go "the power of love has saved me!!!" and that's it. I'm sure he's seen couples before. If anything, if I was Obito, I'd see Naruto and Hinata and think "those happy cunts, how dare they be happy when i'm so sad and misunderstood inside. maximum power!!!!"


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 15, 2013)

And he pretty much spread his ass and begged for a TnJ up his butt last chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 15, 2013)

well if this spoiler is true, at least it means that we will be moving on to better stuff soon, Obito is boring


----------



## Narosian (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope its true, we need some progress.  This juubi business is taking too damn long.


----------



## nukempro (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope Kishi makes it look like Obito is gonna get TNJ..but at the last minute he doesn't fall for it...instead his balls grow 10 sizes bigger and he starts getting fresh with Madara again...so Madara instead kills him....also if obito really wants to make Naruto rage just have Madara Bansho-tenin Hinata's clothes off then tentacle style no jutsu with his moukton...that would be more far more effective then being like "JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET OLDER AND PEOPLE DIE....IT SUCKS".


----------



## Herpules (Jan 15, 2013)

Sacrass said:


> Just as planned.





Butterfly juubi will fly to the moon, lay some eggs and raise a family away from all the hatred in the world


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 15, 2013)

obito will die in 11 chapters, i called it


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 15, 2013)

kakashi: why did you become evil obito?

obito: because you let rin die

kakashi: why did you become nice now obito?

obito: because neji let hinata live

yea, this manga just gets better and better doesn't it?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2013)

juubi final form will be godzilla

obito will eventually be tnj but seems a little early this chapter i expected more signs of it not full blown tnj.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think we'll see Obito TnJ'ed already in this chapter, but I'm pretty sure that he will save someone later in the story, by making him/her intangible(like grabbing a hand or something). Too convenient of an ability for Kishi to miss a chance to do something like that  Not to mention he already did it with Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I don't think we'll see Obito TnJ'ed already in this chapter, but I'm pretty sure that he will save someone later in the story, by making him/her intangible(like grabbing a hand or something). Too convenient of an ability for Kishi to miss a chance to do something like that  Not to mention he already did it with Sasuke.



Obito still has a long way to go before TnJ. Sure, he's psycho now, but he hasn't started cracking yet. 

I don't think it will happen without Kakashi, either. Kakashi is the one who knows what Obito needs to know. Kakashi is the one who betrayed him. Kakashi is the one who hurt him so badly. Naruto is nothing to him. 

Obito's going to run into some TnJ trouble in, I'd guess, three or so chapters, with Kakashi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

So Kakashi needs to spil the beans and let everyone know what really went down with Rin!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> So Kakashi needs to spil the beans and let everyone know what really went down with Rin!



It's not really the time for that though.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 15, 2013)

Obito tnj'd was kinda expected, But hinata taking care of juubi SaY what?

that guy who spread the rumor must be on bath salts.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2013)

I want see Shikaku's plan in this chapter, and that will be enough for me. @@


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to see death


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to see Sasuke, but I'm predicting Shikaku's plan.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Jan 15, 2013)

Prediction:

Gai opens 8 Gate. 

Bust a nut on Hinata.

Moves on to fuck Madara in the ass.

Teabags Obito.

Manga ends. Gai solos.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually obito has started to crack, but I think he has atleast 5 chapter to go before he's redeemed.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 15, 2013)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Gai opens 8 Gate.
> 
> ...



So what you're basically saying is that gai turns gay at the end?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 15, 2013)

i predict with kyuubi power up, hinata will get the golden byakugam

with this power she was able to kaiten the juubi itself.

seeing this madara says

"if only hirashima was alive because what you did was pitiful"

then naruto comes in flying from the sky like a meteorite because when the hachibi did his bijuu bomb he had also threw naruto into the stratosphere.

that is the real naruto who is holding a FRS enhance kyuubi/bijuu bomb

this jutsu blows up the jyuubi, kills obito and breaks madara up enough to be sealed.

everyone jumps up in joy in the hero's accomplishment. yrs past and naruto becomes hokage.

while sitting at his desk he sees a cat role by, then he looks at his paper work, then looks back up and sees a cat, then says "deju vu"


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> obito will die in 11 chapters, i called it



I'm going to try to remember that, eyeknockout.  Kakashi will die before Obito dies.  That's my call.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2013)

Yun Fang said:


> I'd rather see Sasuke though.


If we're going to cut away to anyone I'd much rather it be the kages.


----------



## Russo (Jan 15, 2013)

it turns out that naruhina was a genjutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 15, 2013)

Back to kage's? i thought they were dead.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 15, 2013)

Based on the preview and the upcoming color page, I think we're sticking with Naruto and Obito this chapter. Maybe next week we'll see Sasuke or the Kages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Not believing it until we have it from a confirmed spoiler provider. I never trust random Japanese forums, especially because there are about 300 sites solely dedicated to Shounen Jump "spoilers" that are all false.

I wouldn't be remotely surprised if Kishi had the four kages saved and sent them back to help Naruto, as stupid as it is. If Tsunade actually lives though, that's idiotic. Really, really idiotic. I'd have to necro my "Kishi is a coward" thread.


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess it seems possible. Wasn't there a spoiler about Naruto and a "Hokage" scroll earlier? If the spoiler is true, maybe Tsunade dies, but first expresses that she wants Naruto to become hokage?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not believing it until we have it from a confirmed spoiler provider. I never trust random Japanese forums, especially because there are about 300 sites solely dedicated to Shounen Jump "spoilers" that are all false.
> 
> I wouldn't be remotely surprised if Kishi had the four kages saved and sent them back to help Naruto, as stupid as it is. If Tsunade actually lives though, that's idiotic. Really, really idiotic. I'd have to necro my "Kishi is a coward" thread.



And do what? get destroyed by madara once again 
or perhaps kishi thinks that redeeming the kage's is the best way for madara to go?


----------



## Yun Fang (Jan 15, 2013)

k2nice said:


> I think is says that the Kages all get partially healed and head towards naruto while Tsunades slug focuses on Tsunade



That's what I read too, but I google translated the page, so haha. I wouldn't mind it if Kishi decided to cut to the kages though. I'd rather see the "outside situations" taken care of first (the condition of the kages, yamato, sasuke?, etc.) before they continue with the shinobi war.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 15, 2013)

The Kages come later, Naruto and Hinata are going to be fighting Juubi.

Honestly, you expecting to see Sasuke, is meaningless when there is more important things to focus on than Sasuke.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not believing it until we have it from a confirmed spoiler provider. I never trust random Japanese forums, especially because there are about 300 sites solely dedicated to Shounen Jump "spoilers" that are all false.
> 
> I wouldn't be remotely surprised if Kishi had the four kages saved and sent them back to help Naruto, as stupid as it is. *If Tsunade actually lives though, that's idiotic. Really, really idiotic.* I'd have to necro my "Kishi is a coward" thread.



AUGH ...AAAAAAAAUGHHHHH....AUUUUUUUGHGHUGHUGUGHGH!

Damn it Pika, don't even SAY IT. SUCH CRAP WRITING!

Let her go out doing something for other villages, PLEASE.


----------



## A7X (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like to see what happened to the kages...
But I think there will be more talking between team naruto vs team Uchiha


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishi is a straight up pussy if Tsunade doesn't die.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Tsunade is immortal, did you forget already?


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2013)

Demise is the Juubi's real name


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2013)

The possibility of Tsunade not dying was  set in stone the moment Katsuya said they could stick her body back together, so I don't see what the big surprise would be if Kishi did decide to keep her (and the other 4) alive and she's escape death like what...twice already? Woman practically been hyped up to be immortal.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 15, 2013)

I still can't believe Madara did that to her


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2013)

That spoiler translates perfectly in google translate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Cjones said:


> The possibility of Tsunade not dying was  set in stone the moment Katsuya said they could stick her body back together, so I don't see what the big surprise would be if Kishi did decide to keep her (and the other 4) alive and she's escape death like what...twice already? Woman practically been hyped up to be immortal.



What purpose would saving Tsunade again serve, beyond cowardly writing and making the villains look like shit?

Tsunade should have died multiple times in that battle as it was. Now she's ripped in half. If she has any strength left, she's going to use it to save the others. It would undeniably be idiotic for her to survive it as well.

If Tsunade could survive all of that, she's pretty much stronger than Naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I still can't believe Madara did that to her



I think it represented how many fucks he didn't give about her Will of Fire and made him seem LETHAL AS SHIT.

But bringing her back just wastes that ...let the woman rest and meet Dan..


----------



## Frosch (Jan 15, 2013)

Why do you people even wanna see sasuke, he's a boring character and has no relevance to the war thus far.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Why do you people even wanna see sasuke, he's a boring character and has no relevance to the war thus far.



So the dry and repetitive friendship speeches are better than knowing the mystery behind the 'one who knows everything'? No thanks, Naruto has gotten significantly boring and you learn nothing more from his battle. I'd rather LEARN something new from a fresh perspective.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 15, 2013)

this manga needs some Sauce badly


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> So the dry and repetitive friendship speeches are better than knowing the mystery behind the 'one who knows everything'? No thanks, Naruto has gotten significantly boring and you learn nothing more from his battle. I'd rather LEARN something new from a fresh perspective.


Fresh new perspective? Sasuke's the same thing ,only inverted and much worse since he's not the TITLE CHARACTER. Sasuke has nothing to do with this war, never took any real part of it, and is so out of place in it if he was switched to it'd be sorry writing.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Fresh new perspective? Sasuke's the same thing ,only inverted and much worse since he's not the TITLE CHARACTER. Sasuke has nothing to do with this war, never took any real part of it, and is so out of place in it if he was switched to it'd be sorry writing.



You hate Uchiha so I really can't take you caring about the story seriously ...

Naruto's perspective has gotten old to quite a few people if the Library is enough of a hint. We want something new for a while.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You hate Uchiha so I really can't take you caring about the story seriously ....


What is relevant about Sasuke and the War ThePromise? Why switch from the main fucking event?


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 15, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Why do you people even wanna see sasuke, he's a boring character and has *no relevance to the war thus far*.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 15, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Why do you people even wanna see sasuke, he's a boring character and has no relevance to the war thus far.



Thing is, i stopped caring about this war. So i'd pretty much prefer anything else than another Juubi &co chapter.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 15, 2013)

Sasuke's only potential role in this war was overtaken by Itachi and his lolIzanami job on Kabuto. Now we're given this scroll mess while the war is nearly at its climax. Unless this scroll gives him some massive nonsensical boost, then his presence is not warranted.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What is relevant about Sasuke and the War ThePromise? Why switch from the main fucking event?



Who said anything about the War? Naruto has already won the entire 'War', now its just everyone v.s. two of the biggest bad asses (ignoring personalities) the world has ever seen. The War is basically over, and I'd rather know what the OTHER characters are doing away from that battlefield.

Does it really kill you that Naruto can get boring and his dialogue can get tiresome to someone other than you?


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What purpose would saving Tsunade again serve, beyond cowardly writing and making the villains look like shit?
> 
> Tsunade should have died multiple times in that battle as it was. Now she's ripped in half. If she has any strength left, she's going to use it to save the others. It would undeniably be idiotic for her to survive it as well.
> 
> If Tsunade could survive all of that, she's pretty much stronger than Naruto.



More Senju/Uchiha talk and a possible mention of Hashirama and Mito. It's all I can personally gather from it. Then there's the fact that this would obviously just be another hype point for Kishi to push Tsunade whole pseudo immortality thing, and as far as making the villains look bad? I think Kishi already did that the moment he showed that Madara left Tsunade _alive_ in the first place. Honestly, you wreck five people, but don't outright kill the medic?

I don't necessarily disagree with you, but the moment Kishi threw out that little hint of her being able to heal herself, I pretty much took everything with a grain of salt until I actually see it.

Still, not like it's actually true.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Honestly, you wreck five people, but don't outright kill the medic?



In his defense he tore her in half; that should have killed ANYONE by now. The fact she isn't bleeding out is ridiculous, medical ninja or not ...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> In his defense he tore her in half; that should have killed ANYONE by now. The fact she isn't bleeding out is ridiculous, medical ninja or not ...



I'd like to think that she's halting the blood flow, at least. I'm still a bit peeved that she was saved by Dan. The manga was almost rid of her.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Who said anything about the War? Naruto has already won the entire 'War', now its just everyone v.s. two of the biggest bad asses (ignoring personalities) the world has ever seen. The War is basically over, and I'd rather know what the OTHER characters are doing away from that battlefield.
> 
> Does it really kill you that Naruto can get boring and his dialogue can get tiresome to someone other than you?


What would be the point in switching now? Shouldn't we wrap this up before Sasuke gets his big arc ThePromise? Wouldn't that help the pacing, finally ending this big War arc?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 15, 2013)

There's only 17-18 pages. Cant see Kishi fitting all the reported speculations/spoilers presented so far in this chapter and still make sense or move the plot along.
IF there is a combo as speculated. Expect the usual fail on the 1st NaruHinata combo then a successful one on the 2nd try. And that would take at least 2 chapters if the 1st combat use of FRS is any indication. Cant be pulling off new jutsu's, esp big ones on the fly and have first time success.
More likely a teamwork approach will be shown. Naruto and Hinata plus the gang doing their individual thing from several directions according to "the plan" to fight the Juubi. With all the explaining needed to pull this off, that might use up all the panels or leave a cliffhanger.
Oh well...better to just wait for the raws and scans to see what Kishi decided to show in 616.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 15, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What would be the point in switching now? Shouldn't we wrap this up before Sasuke gets his big arc ThePromise? Wouldn't that help the pacing, finally ending this big War arc?



Because the alliance alone cannot beat Madara + Juubi and the Juubi is not killing Madara.

Because Kishi said Naruto and Sauce would meet during the war.

Because if they actually ended the war and Sauce came with the power of the scroll the rest would be easy pickings for him if the scroll does indeed give one as much power and Suigetsu said.

The switch will happen eventually as Naruto is incapable of beating Madara on his own and since Sasuke set his sights on Madara.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I'd like to think that she's halting the blood flow, at least. I'm still a bit peeved that she was saved by Dan. The manga was almost rid of her.



And immune to shock? Blood had her freaking the hell out as a phobia but she can lose her lower half and still talk like everything is chill?

The hell Kishi ...The HELL.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What would be the point in switching now? Shouldn't we wrap this up before Sasuke gets his big arc ThePromise? Wouldn't that help the pacing, finally ending this big War arc?



A BREAK. Sorry if I don't enjoy 'I'm gonna kick your ass!' and the same tired ass lines Naruto spews at the end of every chapter when he JUST got done moping like a little bitch. And sorry if I get tired of Madara and Obito not just slaughtering the majority. And sorry if the plan has not been heard of yet and Kishi is wasting more time. The War has been over ever since Naruto soloed nearly every battlefield he joined. 

I don't care if its just for a chapter, but I want to see the others. If I need to go through another chapter of a friendship speech, Naruto making declarative statements that he just got owned doing, and the villains not doing what they should be, I'm going to be even more irritated.

I get tired of the same formula and want some air, sorry you like the recycled dialogue.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> And immune to shock? Blood had her freaking the hell out as a phobia but she can lose her lower half and still talk like everything is chill?
> 
> The hell Kishi ...The HELL.



It's dat body.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd be happy with anything other than another Naruto and company chapter. I'm sick of listening to Naruto spew the same cliche shit over and over again. One chapter it's "I'm Naruto Uzumaki and I'm gonna be hokage/friendship speech" shit and the next it's just more Madara, Obito, and Juubi fucking shit up. It's getting repetitive and boring.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> And immune to shock? Blood had her freaking the hell out as a phobia but she can lose her lower half and still talk like everything is chill?
> 
> The hell Kishi ...The HELL.



She's cut in half. I don't think shock exists in Naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> She's cut in half. I don't think shock exists in Naruto.



Tsunade - "Oh my god, BLOOD, MY ONE WEAKNESS!"

It exists.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2013)

i really dont want to see sasuke for another year or two so i dont mind naruto and co vs madar,a obito and the juubi. sasuke's is boring to me. i want to see the power of the bijuu in naruto come into play and the juubis transformation.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Tsunade - "Oh my god, BLOOD, MY ONE WEAKNESS!"
> 
> It exists.


Didn't she get over her fear of blood in that fight though?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Didn't she get over her fear of blood in that fight though?



Was not the point of that statement, but yes, she did.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jan 15, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm going to try to remember that, eyeknockout.  Kakashi will die before Obito dies.  That's my call.


No. Forever negged if this happens.  don't jinx Kakashi


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

If tsunade survives

putting it down in stone 

Immortal hype 100% prooved

Tsunade tensai > edo tensai


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 15, 2013)

Without further ado, I present more completely legit spoilers:



			
				Totally the next chapter said:
			
		

> A SILHOUETTE appears.
> 
> *Naruto*: It's you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

That famous cousin everyone supposedly has out in Japan stated that the attention shifts over to Sasuke at the end of the chapter. I am excited


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> That famous cousin everyone supposedly has out in Japan stated that the attention shifts over to Sasuke at the end of the chapter. I am excited



I pray to god this is true ...damn it Kishi don't fail us no--- ...well that's all he really has done lately in my opinion.

God let us get some mysteries developed ...let it be so!


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I'd like to think that she's halting the blood flow, at least. I'm still a bit peeved that she was saved by Dan. The manga was almost rid of her.



I think its bs that Dan revived her just so she could die ten mins later cuz Oonoki wouldnt keep his mouth shut


----------



## Marsala (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think it will shift to Sasuke until Shikaku's plan is shown, which will probably (temporarily) stop the Juubi.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

My friend who works at the pentagon stated that the U.S. is planning retaliation if Tsunade survies and all trades will be blocked if the chapter isnt released in the next 8 hours.


But seriously. Its time to change the focus. It be one thing if kishi Shown more sasuke and development on his power before he drug this out but he didnt. We got an Itachi show and a Sasuke cheer leader who was gimped because he couldnt kill Kabuto when he has abunch of one hit kills.  I guess it was intermission to set the ground for development. But this is torture. We got no info from jump fiesta. So this whole time has just been torture.

But seriously. I think The attention is going to shift. For abit. Because I doubt kishi is going to show every last bit of this secret plan and it didnt exactly end on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 15, 2013)

AceMyth said:


> Without further ado, I present more completely legit spoilers:



Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 15, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> But seriously. Its time to change the focus. It be one thing if kishi Shown more sasuke and development on his power before he drug this out but he didnt. We got an Itachi show and a Sasuke cheer leader who was gimped because he couldnt kill Kabuto when he has abunch of one hit kills.  I guess it was intermission to set the ground for development. But this is torture. We got no info from jump fiesta. So this whole time has just been torture.


This was my problem with Kabuto fight, other than Kabuto being robbed of his win. Sasuke just gets his new eyes and he doesn't get to showcase his new power. Now, I'm kinda meh about them because they likely wouldn't be all that helpful against the likes of Obito, Madara, or the Juubi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe we'll get an angsty Sakura-thinking-about-Sasuke panel.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe we'll get an angsty Sakura-thinking-about-Sasuke panel.



Let's not joke about such things.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe we'll get an angsty Sakura-thinking-about-Sasuke panel.



You know what? I'll take it ...it's like a soggy hotdog in sand but I will fucking EAT IT, it's something NEW....ISH.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 15, 2013)

AceMyth said:


> Without further ado, I present more completely legit spoilers:



10/10 chapter right there.


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2013)

Predicting that Naruto will give an impressive showing though I suspect that it won't be too effective.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 15, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Predicting that Naruto will give an impressive showing though I suspect that it won't be too effective.



Reminding Obito and Madara that he'll be Hokage has worked well so far.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 15, 2013)

I predict an entire chapter focused on nothing but ninja cats. 

Fucking ninja cats rule


----------



## kteo (Jan 15, 2013)

Pink? NaruSaku incoming


----------



## Stratogabo (Jan 15, 2013)

kteo said:


> Pink? NaruSaku incoming




Is that the actual SJ? What's up with the colors?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2013)

kteo said:


> Pink? NaruSaku incoming



While I doubt that would be the case, I do find it weird how he's dressed in blue and pink.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

Blue + Pink = SasuSaku. Geez, guys.

In all seriousness, good to know someone has the mag. Where'd the image come from?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> While I doubt that would be the case, I do find it weird how he's dressed in blue and pink.



Threesome


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 15, 2013)

> Pink? NaruSaku incoming



Well, in that case, my hearty congratulations to Kishi for the greatest troll in the history of trolls.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 15, 2013)

kteo said:


> Pink? NaruSaku incoming



Noooo.....looks like someone was hitting it before they started coloring.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 15, 2013)

NaruSaku chapter?  

Do it Kishi. 

Little did everyone know that the 4th Ninja War would be a pairing war.


----------



## navy (Jan 15, 2013)

Where is the pic from?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not blue and pink, it's purple and pink, as in Naruto is advocating for SakuHina.


----------



## The Silver (Jan 15, 2013)

Obito will pull the greatest reverse PnJ the world has ever seen. The King will return and solo the alliance, Sakura and TenTen will become the new main characters, Sasuke fucks Hinata, Naruto transforms into Rin, it's all been building up to this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 15, 2013)

Blue and pink? SasuSaku obviously .


we're back where we were 3 weeks ago, pairings


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 15, 2013)

Jeez using Pink on Naruto as a hint for NaruSaku again? Seriously that wont do any good.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 15, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> It's not blue and pink, it's purple and pink, as in Naruto is advocating for SakuHina.



Now we are talking


----------



## Lovely (Jan 15, 2013)

I see someone tried to be a little unique with the colors. 

It looks cool in a funky sort of way.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 15, 2013)

Heh one of the spoiler speculations for a NaruHina combo attack seems to have Kurama leading with Dynamic Marking...


----------



## A7X (Jan 15, 2013)

If naruto and Hinata share a kiss I'm gonna go be disaapointed. I wanna see a epic new jutsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 15, 2013)

All shall hail Lord Kurama's power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishimoto doesn't do the colors...whats with the pairing stuff just based on the cover?


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2013)

Please no Naru-hina crappy lovey dovey romance crapola. Just no....


----------



## mayumi (Jan 15, 2013)

Why do people over think these things based on colors on covers especially ones naruto is wearing? Here is the deal, sj is cheap mnagazine.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 15, 2013)

Imagine if Hinata sacrifices herself to save Sakura because Naruto loves her.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2013)

The bigger question, why are people taking people joking about the color scheme seriously? I'm pretty sure nobody means anything by it.

Naruto has probably been printed on the _pink_ pages of SJ dozens of times and we just never knew it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishi wishes he was on that Araki psychedelic color inconsistency.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The bigger question, why are people taking people joking about the color scheme seriously? I'm pretty sure nobody means anything by it.


Yeah, I'm just joking around, really. I don't know about anyone else though.

Colors scheme for the covers hasn't ever meant anything before, and I certainly don't actually expect it to mean anything now.


----------



## calimike (Jan 15, 2013)

Pink and Blue color is wedding, my friends say. I don't know what blue and pink mean


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 15, 2013)

Im the only one who thinks it means NaruHinaSaku?!


----------



## Lovely (Jan 15, 2013)

calimike said:


> Pink and Blue color is wedding, my friends say. I don't know what blue and pink mean



lol Naruto's gonna propose.


----------



## Jad (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovely said:


> lol Naruto's gonna propose.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vewkfFu8Q7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2013)

Neat SJ cover.

Now for dem color pages and that strategy to be put into action.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 15, 2013)

> Why do people over think these things based on colors on covers especially ones naruto is wearing? Here is the deal, sj is cheap mnagazine.



I don't think you understand. In the unique mental situation all pairing fans are experiencing right now, Naruto's clothing being a _lighter_ shade of Orange would have been construed as an Orange/Yellow combination and a hint for NaruIno.

This is it, you see. After 10 years, the chapter where Kishi either confirms or destroys NaruHina. Or looks the other way again for the next 4 years. That could also happen.

edit:


			
				Google said:
			
		

> About 1,250,000 results (0.46 seconds) found for '"Pink and Blue" Wedding'



Huh, this is actually a thing. I never knew.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 15, 2013)

Naruto and Hinata seal away the Juubi...but the Juubi can only be sealed for like 20 years and then it will be released again. 

Naruto is injured towards the end and almost dead. He knows that he must pass on his DNA so that his child can be the chosen one. So right on the spot Naruto quicky seals the deal with Hinata and consummates the marriage

Sakura sacrifices herself protecting Naruto and Hinata...

The END


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 15, 2013)

hina lovemaking


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Siroichi (Jan 15, 2013)

kteo said:


> Pink? NaruSaku incoming



Purple + Yellow + Pink?

HinaNaruSaku threesome... maybe?


----------



## mayumi (Jan 15, 2013)

Kishimoto ran out of black marker. MYstery solved.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

Now if only we can see what's inside the SJ cover.......


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 15, 2013)

Hinata: Hey Naruto. After this battle. We should go back to my place and ship
Naruto: Im sorry....I never shipped before. It might not last long.
Hinata: Same her. It can be our first time shipping*blushes*
Sakura: hey naruto. Don't forget to bring back sasuke. I wanna get shipped too.
Kiba: lol No one would ship you sakura even if you were the last one to be shipped alive.
Lee: *whispers* I'd Ship you
Sakura: But Sasuke-kun
Kakashi: Didn't you see all those bite marks on that Prisoner Karin. 
Naruto: Yeah Sakura. Its obvious that her and Sasuke have been shipping for quite some time.
Sakura: *cries* Atleast Ino isnt getting shipped either.
Ino: Sorry Sakura me and Sai been shipping as soon as we met.
Sai: Sorry Sakura...would of shipped you sooner but you hit me. It one thing to be ugly but another to be ugly and mean.
Tobi: Sakura. Join me now and I will ship you...as long as you let me call you rin.
Sakura:.....

Will Sakura join Tobi and get shipped. Or does she have some other motive!!!!!!!!!!!

End Chapter(Naruto will be going on Hiatus for the next 3 months)



Sango-chan said:


> Now if only we can see what's inside the SJ cover.......



QUICK SOMEONE CALL SUPERMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 15, 2013)

Siroichi said:


> HinaNaruSaku threesome... maybe?



And you win the prize for most awkward Call Me Maybe spoof of 2013.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha that's an interesting cover...I too can hardly wait to see what's inside


----------



## Garfield (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm really hoping Kishi has a plan with Naruto dragging Hinata towards Juubi and everything. Other than kamikaze.

/ignoring the overall pairing atmostphere


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto appeasing the almighty Juubi by sacrificing Hinata.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe the Juubi skin is pink.


----------



## UmWhatever (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoa, I quite like that cover. Piink~

I don't know what this means for the timing of the spoilers but..shouldn't it be soonish? I'm usually not around for those.


Um, on-topic prediction:
team gai finally reacts
something with Hinata's lions 
somebody mentions something about shikakus plan???
nobody dies
juubi transforms again
he looks even uglier



Menacing Eyes said:


> Imagine if Hinata sacrifices herself to save Sakura because Naruto loves her.



I actually had this dream, soon after the last chapter came out, where _Sakura _was about to sacrifice herself for _Hinata _but not because of Naruto. And Hinata was like  And then idk what happened (it involved a bomb suitcase???) but my mind couldn't take a dead Sakura so she didn't die. I think that's a better idea. :33 The no one dying part.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Jan 16, 2013)

Purple, Yellow, and Pink color cover

That means...


Yeah absolutely nothing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2013)

cover has pink! Kishi is clearly trying to tell us that NaruSaku is canon! /nflogic

btw it has purple, Sasuke is more purple than Hinata nowadays, does it mean SasuNaruSaku? Makes complete sense


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> cover has pink! Kishi is clearly trying to tell us that NaruSaku is canon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the colours are just stylistic and unrelated


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2013)

maybe the cover is pink because Naruto will assume that he is gay


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

It's only that color scheme because Kishi (and most shounen artists) recycles the same 5 Naruto poses over and over for SJ covers, so he changed the colors this time to fool people into thinking it's a new picture.


----------



## navy (Jan 16, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I think the colours are just stylistic and unrelated



Sherlock Holmes is that you?


----------



## UmWhatever (Jan 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's only that color scheme because Kishi (and most shounen artists) recycles the same 5 Naruto poses over and over for SJ covers, so he changed the colors this time to fool people into thinking it's a new picture.



ikr?  It's your standard 'Naruto from the chestish up makin' some hand signals and some confident expression' pose...but the pink makes it more interesting. 

guys nobody's serious about the color thing...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jan 16, 2013)

The colors mean that infinite tsukuyomi has already started. 









I think this signals bedtime


----------



## Harbour (Jan 16, 2013)

The colors may symbolise Team7. Blue, Pink, Yellow.
Also HinaNaruSaku.
Or Naruto simply found the father's blue warm suit.

But i prefer the option: Naruto loves Sakura(pink bandage on the head) mentally, but loves Hinata or Sasuke physically(blue suit on the body)!


----------



## Rose (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> .
> 
> But i prefer the option: Naruto loves Sakura(pink bandage on the head) mentally, but loves Hinata or Sasuke physically(blue suit on the body)!



I was waiting for this


----------



## Chibason (Jan 16, 2013)

The colorful cover, and style of shading, just seems kinda JJBA influenced...


....I actually doubt that it has any significance.


----------



## calimike (Jan 16, 2013)

2ch say Naruto ask Hinata for marry? Naruto and Hinata used Union Attack (love attack ) against Juubi. pek I know it's fake spoiler 

2ch say They got WSJ last Monday. Why not give us spoiler?


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 16, 2013)

hah I want to c Nina Vikki Palm no jutsu


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

silly Shonen Jump

you can't beat Araki in wild colors

He's simply the best there is.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes. Naruto and Hinata marry next chapter with the impaled corpses as bridesmades.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jan 16, 2013)

Chibason said:


> The colorful cover, and style of shading, just seems kinda JJBA influenced...
> 
> 
> ....I actually doubt that it has any significance.



everyone gets stands


----------



## Ruby (Jan 16, 2013)

calimike said:


> 2ch say Naruto ask Hinata for marry? pek I know it's fake spoiler
> 
> 2ch say They got WSJ last Monday. Why not give us spoiler?



I think its way too soon for this 

I hope this chapter is worth the long wait


----------



## Chibason (Jan 16, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> everyone gets stands



That would be amazing...too amazing to ever happen.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2013)

Proposing marriage over a corpse


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 16, 2013)

We already know Naruto cares greatly for and likely even loves Hinata, so we may as well just move on from that now. Last chapter pretty much confirmed where Kishi is going with that one. Hinata understands and is compatible with Naruto in a way that everybody has underestimated, and this has been true ever since part 1.

It's only now in the last chapter that Naruto has truly come to understand the extent to which Hinata is truly the right girl for him, and how much he also feels the same way about Hinata as she does about him.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 16, 2013)

This manga is dry, it needs some A1 Sauce


----------



## The Big G (Jan 16, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Proposing marriage over a corpse



Better or Worse than POTC3


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 16, 2013)

grabbing gov meh chatr


----------



## Nimander (Jan 16, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> This manga is dry, it needs some A1 Sauce



I much prefer Worcestershire myself...


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 16, 2013)

omg hurry upup sage mode lmao


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope kuruma kicks some butts, love that guy


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

chan said:


> Hope kuruma kicks some butts, love that guy



yes he does.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 16, 2013)

chan said:


> Hope kuruma kicks some butts, love that guy



yes
Yes
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jad (Jan 16, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> yes
> Yes
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No!!!! NO!!!! Noooo !!!! NO !!! NO!!!!!!


----------



## Kezone (Jan 16, 2013)

I predict that they're all already in the illusion and we were just following Hinatas pov the last few chapters...

(She must have been getting tired with Nejis incestous feelings for her...)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Kezone said:


> I predict that they're all already in the illusion and we were just following Hinatas pov the last few chapters...
> 
> (She must have been getting tired with Nejis incestous feelings for her...)



Maybe they've been in Infinite Tsukiyomi all along and Madara and Obito and the Juubi aren't even there anymore. 

I'm starting to wonder about that magazine cover photo.

It's been over two hours and still no spoilers anywhere? Kind of suspicious.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto asks Hinata for marriage? That's like painting a big target sign on her back shaped as an Uchiha clan family crest saying " Hey Uchiha bad guys, why don't you attack my girlfriend?"

And I don't care. I am totally lesbian for Hinata and her milky white jugs and big brown bushy pussycat.

簡易ネタバレ

八尾の反撃によってダメージを負った十尾
戦いが長引く事を面倒に思ったマダラ、忍連合の前に降りる。

それを察知したナルトが誰よりも速く螺旋丸で特攻するが、マダラの発するオーラのような物で弾き飛ばされる。
ナルト「!?」
マダラ「八門遁甲＿＿＿」　
　　　「第六景門」
　　　「解」
リーとガイが驚いた表情

マダラ「八門遁甲とは元々オレの体術だ・・・」
　　　「まあ、現代にも不完全な八門遁甲を見せびらかす輩が少なから　　　　ず居るようだがな」

マダラ「残りはオレが片付ける・・・オビト、お前は計画を進行しろ」
　
オビトが印を結ぶと十尾の眼の模様が回転し始める

マダラ「忍連合・・・お前らの底力を見せてみろ・・・」


おわり


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> And I don't care. I am totally lesbian for Hinata and her milky white jugs and big brown bushy pussycat.



I...

...

yeah

got nothing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara gets off in battle and performs the 8th gate?

Okay then.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2013)

What does it say UchihaSage?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





UchihaSage said:


> 簡易ネタバレ
> 
> 八尾の反撃によってダメージを負った十尾
> 戦いが長引く事を面倒に思ったマダラ、忍連合の前に降りる。
> ...






Oh shit, there's some stuff about the 8 gates in there.

Edit: Madara using the 8 gates? 

 yeah totally legit


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara uses 8th gate but Lee and Gai doesn't? 

Trolled.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 16, 2013)

Calling fake.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

> Simple spoiler
> 
> Ten tail damage suffered by Yao counterattack
> Madara thought that the battle is prolonged annoying, get off in front of the Shinobi Alliance.
> ...



 What.

Madara created the 8-Gates? This spoiler makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What.
> 
> Madara created the 8-Gates? This spoiler makes a whole lot of sense.




is there anything madara can't do


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

10/10

just cause it'd troll the fuck out of Jad


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2013)

I can live with Madara being the one who created the eight gates technique.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh cool spoi-

>UchihaSage

Yeah nah fake


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 16, 2013)

Sure why not just give him the Eight Gates, it's not like he wasn't OP enough already right? 

What else does Madara need to get to create a haxx singularity?


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 16, 2013)

> Lee and Guy was surprised expression



No shit... if true.


----------



## vered (Jan 16, 2013)

i doubt thats real but that would be the most awesome troll in a while.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Lord, I hope we get chapter/spoilers before my final exam.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh cool spoi-
> 
> >UchihaSage
> 
> Yeah nah fake



 Yeah I don't know about this guys


----------



## Cjones (Jan 16, 2013)

If it's real, lol.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 16, 2013)

I want that to be true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Taijutsu was the only potential "weakness" in Madara (as in, thing he isn't the best at unless you could kenjutsu). If he created the gates system though, then   .

Calling fake but whoever made it is damn clever. I'd laugh hard if it were true.

Now, Uchihasage, maybe if you started posting sources with your..."spoilers"...


----------



## 1nkorus (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, it's fake.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara is Trolling without even trying at this point


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, Madara didn't use the Gates. That wouldn't happen.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 16, 2013)

>Believing a word UchihaSage says
*insert Youtube vid of Perfect Cell laughing here*


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2013)

lol, madaea, you still surprise me even after your death.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

fanboys: fapping even to fake spoilers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL fake spoiler.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 16, 2013)

The Uchiha inherited hax eyes and the Senju inherited hax body. It is therefore only natural that one of the only techniques in the manga relying on pure mastery of the body would have been invented by the Uchiha.

Wait


----------



## Epyon (Jan 16, 2013)

def fake, tho the Gates no longer being conveniently unique to the one guy that can't do ninjutsu and his mentor would have been a good thing.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

Still fuckable

Spoilers here guys. Keep watching. Don't worry. Foreign trolls are totally blocked now by our internal hax.

Yours- 2ch staff


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 16, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Still fuckable
> 
> Spoilers here guys. Keep watching. Don't worry. Foreign trolls are totally blocked now by our internal hax.
> 
> Yours- 2ch staff



Elevens can't handle the banter.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 16, 2013)

always wondered why gai & lee were the only ones who could use gates


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Did Ohana or T post that spoiler?


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Fake n'  Gay or we be gettin trolled big time


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 16, 2013)

well personaly I hope that the cover colors have nothing to do with sakura destroying narutos bond with hinata... jumping between them and confessing her love (again)...hinata jumped to protect naruto from pain while sakura was all crying and sitting on her ass... so yes hinata at least did something great and deserves the spot ^^ I hope nothing will happen to her...as now hiashi might reconsider his thinking that hinata is weak to be the clan head

guh god... the waiting is killing me.... the longer I have to wait the more im scared that the long waiting chapter will be crap (like jumping from naruto/hinata to sasuke walking and having the same flashbacks once again for whole chapter)


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep sounds fake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Did Ohana or T post that spoiler?


Nope, looks like a fake. Nothing in the name field, no special tripcode, nothing.

Anon posted, did not deliver.


----------



## Mione (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow. . .

lol if this is true. . .what timing.

Kishimoto you truly are a master.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 16, 2013)

I accidentally clicked on the Telegram Convos thread and had a solid 3-4 seconds wondering what sort of insane spoilers came out that people are discussing Christmas dances and Phantom of The Opera masks now. I mean, yes, you could incorporate a Christmas dance into the current situation _theoretically_, but...


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara deflects the hachibi's attack with the juubi. He thinks it'll be troublesome if the battle continues, so he descends among the ninja alliance.

Naruto's thinking the same thing, so he attacks with rasengan, but Madara deflects it with his aura.

Naruto's surprised. Madara is using the sixth gate of the eight-gate release, which surprises Lee and Guy. Madara reveals that the eight-gate release is his style of taijutsu. He says it's not perfect, but that's what he's going to be showing them. He tells Obito to carry out the plan while he cleans things up.

Obito makes some hand seals, and the Juubi's eye starts to rotate.

Madara tells the ninja alliance to show him their strength.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 16, 2013)

My translation of the spoiler:

Madara deflects the hachibi's attack with the juubi. He thinks it'll be troublesome if the battle continues, so he descends among the ninja alliance.

Naruto's thinking the same thing, so he attacks with rasengan, but Madara deflects it with his aura.

Naruto's surprised. Madara is using the sixth gate of the eight-gate release, which surprises Lee and Guy. Madara reveals that the eight-gate release is his style of taijutsu. He says it's not perfect, but that's what he's going to be showing them. He tells Obito to carry out the plan while he cleans things up.

Obito makes some hand seals, and the Juubi's eye starts to rotate.

Madara tells the ninja alliance to show him their strength.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone translated it. 

Madara didn't even deem the Alliance worthy of 8 gates and he's going to take them on with the 6th. This is one of the funnier fakes we've had.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 16, 2013)

eh I wonder when the real spoiler will appear or even better the whole chapter ^^ since this spoiler is just fake in all proportions...well at least people will have somehing to discuss about


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

Considering he's used 2 meteorites, a perfect susanoo, rinnegan, has infinite chakra, an indestructible body, etc, etc, etc, I wouldn't be surprised if he continued to troll the alliance and actually used the 6th gate lol


----------



## Third Armsas (Jan 16, 2013)

That spoiler is almost legit; but the Anon got one detail wrong.

It's Sakura that goes eight-gates.


----------



## handsock (Jan 16, 2013)

So wait....does this mean....Gai sensei is going to die here....? The alliance will need 8 gates if they even want to put a dent in Madara.

Also, holy fuck, 8 gates with tree jutsu. FUCK ME.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

A big deal made out of a fake spoiler.

This just shows how much people need the new chapter.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 16, 2013)

I would be upset if not for it being UchihaSage posting that spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2013)

lol, greatest fake spoiler ever.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

If this is true....


Kishi's End of the Climax, No Regrets


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

handsock said:


> So wait....does this mean....Gai sensei is going to die here....? The alliance will need 8 gates if they even want to put a dent in Madara.
> 
> Also, holy fuck, 8 gates with tree jutsu. FUCK ME.



If it's true, And if it is Madara and his trolling man.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope it's not fake. If I recall correctly, I posted the first translation of the first spoiler after winter break last year, so it'd be nice to have a repeat!

(I read the forums a lot, but I don't post much, and when I do it's often a spoiler translation.)


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 16, 2013)

Only reason why Im even slightly believing this is because in "Madara's" Databook file it stated Madara knew every Jutsu predating his death


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> lol, greatest fake spoiler ever.



Nothing beats the tank one

but it's random as hell


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't the Bleach and OP spoilers usually come before the Naruto ones?


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jan 16, 2013)

Third Hokage ain't got shit on Madara's jutsu knowledge!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Exactly. And theres no tripcode.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

Real Spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto: We fight together...Hinata.
Hinata: _Fighting alongside Naru-_
/Juubi smash
Naruto: Eh?


----------



## Xin (Jan 16, 2013)

R.I.P Gai


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If this is true....
> 
> 
> Kishi's End of the Climax, No Regrets



Wish the spoiler would've had him going 8 gates and that using all 8 gates together results in your hair changing colors.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL Gated madara, because EMS, Rinnegan, Hashirama DNA AND immortal edo tensei body aren't enough power ups


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

Note to mods: all non .jp IPs are blocked from 2ch so no need to remove the link any more! thx

Still fuckable

Read this page to look for the latest spoilers
Go down to Naruto netabare su-re


----------



## Agony (Jan 16, 2013)

i hope this shit is real.it better be real.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd find it funny if true.

Neji dies:
Lee and Gai: .........
Madara entering gates:


----------



## The Silver (Jan 16, 2013)

8 Gates Madara vs Tank Madara. The match of a lifetime.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Uchihasage you know you're not supposed to post that stuff.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

> Samui
> Atsui
> Tsunade
> Shikaku
> ...


Who's next!n


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

According to my time we have like 1 or 2 more hours for an actual spoiler/chapter. So please calm your tits.


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2013)

Please tell me that's real


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara truly is a god. Just more proof of how Hashirama had the whole village and 8 bijuus helping him through the whole battle


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Who's next!n



Hell nah, Udon Style: Snort no Jutsu.


----------



## Xin (Jan 16, 2013)

Dat Team 9. What's next?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

if this is real......


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

Still fuckable

Dont worry. All 2ch now blocks NON .jp IPs/domains
The link is untrollable
So let the spoiler hunting commence!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

If this is true, it would make Gai go 9 gates  he'll be pissed off


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2013)

UchihaSage, . All that ip address range blocks stop are the casuals.

No offense, but please delete the links.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there anything Madara can't do? 8-Gates + Sharingan seems like an unstoppable Taijutsu combo....


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

...it all makes sense now, took out Neji last chapter, Gai and Lee this chapter/next chapter with their own move, and finishing with Tenten. All in an effort for Kishi to end the Rock Lee Spinoff he secretly hates


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 16, 2013)

not gonna lie, i almost fell for that spoiler.... almost. 

well i doubt the real chapter can top that lol. 

dat 8 gate madara.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> LOL Gated madara, because EMS, Rinnegan, Hashirama DNA AND immortal edo tensei body aren't enough power ups


Nonsense. 


The Silver said:


> 8 Gates Madara vs Tank Madara. The match of a lifetime.



A transcended SS Madara vs 8 Gates Madara vs Tank Madara = explosion of universe.

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 16, 2013)

One more reason why Madara should be the FV


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

non .jp addresses are blocked!
Proxies are also blocked by 2ch so don't be silly there friends!
Please search here if you think those old spoilers are false
Still fuckable

We need spoiler searchers to get our spoilers RIGHT NOW
As in the X files of Mulder and Scully, the truth is OUT THERE GUYS!!!

Shhh. shh. shhh. Do you hear that, it's the winds of change.


----------



## Milkomeda (Jan 16, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Still fuckable
> 
> Dont worry. All 2ch now blocks NON .jp IPs/domains
> The link is untrollable
> So let the spoiler hunting commence!



Wrong

Accessing the site from Australia on my normal IP address I can access the site in its entirety.


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

This is just too much hax to handle 
Madaras like an atomicbomb against an army of handicapped idiots and kuruma 
Why not give him an eternal boner, just for style...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Vasp said:


> ...it all makes sense now, took out Neji last chapter, Gai and Lee this chapter/next chapter with their own move, and finishing with Tenten. All in an effort for Kishi to end the Rock Lee Spinoff he secretly hates



Trying to avoid his fate as a chibi but little does he know it's too late.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2013)

No one in the 2ch thread seems to be taking it seriously so it's probably fake


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> If this is true, it would make Gai go 9 gates  he'll be pissed off



Gai: You may the have created it, but with time..it was...de-veloped!!
Madara: !!
Gai: The 9th Gate: Gate of the Green Beast, open!!
Madara: Who would have thought....but since when did you think 8 Gates is the maximum?It's the minimum I reach.


----------



## Xin (Jan 16, 2013)

Geg said:


> No one in the 2ch thread seems to be taking it seriously so it's probably fake



Yes I have to admin it really does sound suspicious. Especially because it doesn't fit well with the end of the last chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

chan said:


> This is just too much hax to handle
> Madaras like an atomicbomb against an army of handicapped idiots and kuruma
> Why not give him an eternal boner, just for style...



He probably has one, what with Hashirama's face for a tit and all.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2013)

9th gate is for pussies, Gai skips over that shit to the 10th gate, the gate of heaven.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

^ As in, he dies? 



chan said:


> This is just too much hax to handle
> Madaras like an atomicbomb against an army of handicapped idiots and kuruma
> Why not give him an eternal boner, just for style...



Ever wonder he has armor covering his crotch while Hashirama didn't?


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 16, 2013)

Who the hell would go to the trouble of using a specific proxy just to troll everyone with a fake spoiler?

...Right, this is the internet. Forget I asked that.


----------



## Third Armsas (Jan 16, 2013)

No, guys. Madara NEEDS all of these inexplicable powerups if he's to succeed as a villain.

You see, it takes all of Juubi+EMS+Rinnegan+Hashirama wood+Eight gates+Infinite chakra+Indestructible immortality, to be able to fully and effectively counter against the otherwise unstoppable TnJ.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Gai: You may the have created it, but with time..it was...de-veloped!!
> Madara: !!
> Gai: The 9th Gate: Gate of the Green Beast, open!!
> Madara: Who would have thought....but since when did you think 8 Gates is the maximum?It's the minimum I reach.



Madara: Since when were you under the impression there were only 9 gates?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2013)

So...what happened to Hinata?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ As in, he dies?
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wonder he has armor covering his crotch while Hashirama didn't?



Inb4 Wood joke.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2013)

next chapter he demonstrates a superior version of kamui just bcuz he's madara

probably fake tho, cuz i know a lot of ppl wanted madara to use gates


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So...what happened to Hinata?



Kishi forgot about her.  At best we might see her launching one attack in the upcoming chapter.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 16, 2013)

Alright then sorry if it's fake spoiler I was 100% genuine I found it on 2ch myself
It looks real to me then again I am stupid
But the chapter is coming out soon so who cares

Hinata and Naruto can do GOLDEN BYAKUGUM together as a dual tech

Besides, who can tell me where to find the original posts of Ando
Also who can tell me where to find the Naruto Yahoo Japan group
Evil said that the spoilers get posted there first before 2ch


----------



## Annabella (Jan 16, 2013)

This part made me think its real. 



> He tells Obito to carry out the plan while he cleans things up.



He'd be so casual about it.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara in the next chapter: Ill show you my own jutsu. Hiraishin.


Hope this is the fake. Too crack idea to give 8 gates to Madara. And why not the eight gate insantly? Hes immortall, why only sixth?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 16, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> next chapter he demonstrates a superior version of kamui just bcuz he's madara
> 
> probably fake tho, cuz i know a lot of ppl wanted madara to use gates


Better yet, superior version of hyuga jutsu so now that he's conquered the jutsus of two most powerful families of Konoha and only one is left (the hyuuga), that will be done with as well.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Madara in the next chapter: Ill show you my own jutsu. Hiraishin.



That would be GOLDEN.

Forums would give 404 errors.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 16, 2013)

I invis'd the posts in the spoiler thread since it's just a spoiler from a random 2cher.  koohiinin, I copied your post to this thread if you care.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Madara in the next chapter: Ill show you my own jutsu. Hiraishin.



             .

With the Gates.


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Dammit if its true what you 2 said its totaly unfair, think about the opportunitys he has with his wood.
Think about it, he wont just tsukomi the shit out of everyone, he also will seduce all women ,expect sakura she better die soon


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

madara can have all the overpowered jutsu kishi can come up with. i still think he is a boring character personality wise. his motivation is bleh too. plus he's an uchiha so minus 2 points for originality. oh and kill hinata please she's fulfilled her dream of holding a hand, she can die happily now.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm thinking to think that Madara is too strong that he'll end up releasing his edo tensei body because he doesn't have Obito to Rinne Tensei him anymore


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Madara can open the Gates now?


...





This is just fucking stupid at this point. I really hope the spoiler is fake, or else Kishimoto has officially bottomed Kubo.


----------



## boohead (Jan 16, 2013)

They should give him Quincy powers next


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Madara in the next chapter: Ill show you my own jutsu. Hiraishin.


i want this to happen just for the butthurt and shitstorm that will ensue.


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That happend long ago dude.
Kishi is already The Troll #1


----------



## Third Armsas (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara: "Since when were you under the impression... there were only eight gates?"


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 16, 2013)

Third Armsas said:


> Madara: "Since when were you under the impression... there were only eight gates?"



10k gate open!


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2013)

Third Armsas said:


> Madara: "Since when were you under the impression... there were only eight gates?"



Sweet Lord, Yes. :sanji


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 16, 2013)

Next chapter Madara makes Rasengan.


----------



## Rashman (Jan 16, 2013)

Hexa has removed the spoiler. So it was a fake in the end....


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Madaras going to TnJ everyone to death.
You know its going to happen


----------



## Harbour (Jan 16, 2013)

If it was the true, it will become the new forums trend.
Madara: "Now ill show you my own jutsu. Sexy-no jutsu. Its not perfect, but..."


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

thank goodness


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Next chapter Madara makes Planetary Rasengan.



Fixed.


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Next chapter Madara makes Rasengan.



Final Rasengan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Madara in the next chapter: Ill show you my own jutsu. Hiraishin.





Scarlet Plague said:


> .
> 
> With the Gates.





boohead said:


> They should give him Quincy powers next


And Soul Reaper, Hollow, and Full Bringer powers too. 


Third Armsas said:


> Madara: "Since when were you under the impression... there were only eight gates?"





Klue said:


> Sweet Lord, Yes. :sanji


It'd be over.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

if two meteorites can't kill one guy then madara really can't get things done by himself without asspulls or off paneling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Harbour said:


> If it was the true, it will become the new forums trend.
> Madara: "Now ill show you my own jutsu. Sexy-no jutsu. Its not perfect, but..."



Femdara would be ridiculously hot.

In all seriousness, I'm expecting more folded arms and irritable sighs from Madara for a few weeks.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 16, 2013)

madara: since when were you under the impression i didn't have my own edo tensei technique. "advanced muki tensei" the entire battle field becomes a living breathing and talking thing that obeys madara as he transform into the 9th gate with a group of giant heatseaking rasenshurikens and hiraishin tags everywhere. he then proceeds to transform his clone into a frog and uses frog song after activating sage mode. he then pulls of the remaining pieces of rikudou in him and gains an RM shroud after revealing 3 new treasure the rikudou left for him and hashirama. 

this is the root kishimoto seems to like going


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Final Rasengan.



Except he doesn't lose his powers after.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Except he doesn't lose his powers after.



No, he just flies away after with the Juubi split into his fat, good side and disappears forever, abandoning all his friends and family


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Next chapter Madara makes Katon: Rasengan.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 16, 2013)

Seriously looked like Madara was going to do a Rasengan on this page.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

so juubi's gonna turn into a little kid?


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so juubi's gonna turn into a little kid?



With a big temper and a penis-shaped antenna on it's head, yes


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Vasp said:


> With a big temper and a penis-shaped antenna on it's head, yes



dafuq? lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 16, 2013)

Vasp said:


> No, he just flies away after with the Juubi split into his fat, good side and disappears forever, abandoning all his friends and family



And thus the Naruto universe was saved.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

chan said:


> dafuq? lol


----------



## ed17 (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara will do a Katon : Kebari Senbon


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> madara: since when were you under the impression i didn't have my own edo tensei technique. "advanced muki tensei" the entire battle field becomes a living breathing and talking thing that obeys madara as he transform into the 9th gate with a group of giant heatseaking rasenshurikens and hiraishin tags everywhere. he then proceeds to transform his clone into a frog and uses frog song after activating sage mode. he then pulls of the remaining pieces of rikudou in him and gains an RM shroud after revealing 3 new treasure the rikudou left for him and hashirama.
> 
> this is the* root* kishimoto seems to like going



An "I am the land" kind of thing? Madara does technically have those connections.


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

I c what u did there


----------



## harurisu (Jan 16, 2013)

Jump Rankings just leaked.
So we should get the spoilers soon.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hexa said:


> I invis'd the posts in the spoiler thread since it's just a spoiler from a random 2cher.  koohiinin, I copied your post to this thread if you care.



Thanks, Hexa. While I wished the spoiler was legitimate because I took the time to translate, I'd rather see the next chapter develop the Naruto-Hinata action that began in the last chapter. Of course, even though I like the dynamic between Naruto and Hinata, I'm even more curious to see where Sasuke and Orochimaru are going.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jan 16, 2013)

none of these powerups matter anymore

Madara can summon meteors and has infinite chakra. he could blow up the planet if he wanted to, going by Kishi's rules.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> none of these powerups matter anymore
> 
> Madara can summon meteors and has infinite chakra. he could blow up the planet if he wanted to, going by Kishi's rules.



Anything to avoid getting TnJ.


----------



## Third Armsas (Jan 16, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Anything to avoid getting TnJ.



Naruto: "This Madara guy... He blew up the planet, because Hashirama never acknowledged him...  I think I get where he's coming from, a little. He's... He's just like me..." 

Kurama:


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> none of these powerups matter anymore
> 
> Madara can summon meteors and has infinite chakra. he could blow up the planet if he wanted to, going by Kishi's rules.



Agreed. Doesn't matter if he gets 8 Gates now, he is already extremely overpowered.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 16, 2013)

Third Armsas said:


> Naruto: "This Madara guy... He blew up the planet, because Hashirama never acknowledged him...  I think I get where he's coming from, a little. He's... He's just like me..."
> 
> Kurama:



Naruto: "Pein helped me learn what pain was. But Madara has died. I can't understand his feelings unless I also di... wait...  "


----------



## Talis (Jan 16, 2013)

I think i actually see a link of now Naruto becoming Hokage and Neji's dead, like destiney allows Naruto in becoming Hokage after Neji dies.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Talis said:


> I think i actually see a link of now Naruto becoming Hokage and Neji's dead, like destiney allows Naruto in becoming Hokage after Neji dies.



I don't know how to take this.

Naruto can't become Hokage while Neji is alive ?


----------



## Talis (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know how to take this.
> 
> Naruto can't become Hokage while Neji is alive ?



Nope because Neji is already dead. 
I just think its Kishi's way in coming up with it.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't know how to take this.
> 
> Naruto can't become Hokage while Neji is alive ?



Every time that Naruto came up for review for Hokage status Neji used his jonin powers to veto.

Goddamn Neji. What an asshole.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 16, 2013)

^ No one will stand in the way of Naruto's new galactic empire


----------



## harurisu (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know if AP, but that's apparently the Naruto color page (both Naruto and Bleach will have a color page this week)


----------



## Chibason (Jan 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I don't know if AP, but that's apparently the Naruto color page (both Naruto and Bleach will have a color page this week)



That's the Sj cover, isn't it? Why would it be considered Naruto's color page?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I don't know if AP, but that's apparently the Naruto color page (both Naruto and Bleach will have a color page this week)



The cover color, it's color of love, it's symbolic, it's pretty deep you know


----------



## Ruby (Jan 16, 2013)

That's disappointing if it is the cover page :/


----------



## Sayuri No Moe (Jan 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I don't know if AP, but that's apparently the Naruto color page (both Naruto and Bleach will have a color page this week)



It's too damn pinkiesh, I may throw up.


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

nowadays pink is the new black get used to it


----------



## sasutachi (Jan 16, 2013)

wtf is this shit?
haruno naruto.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 16, 2013)

The pink color must be related to love no jutsu both naruto and hinata will perform


----------



## chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> The pink color must be related to love no jutsu both naruto and hinata will perform



also called coitus


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I don't know if AP, but that's apparently the Naruto color page (both Naruto and Bleach will have a color page this week)



Um why is it so pink??


----------



## Sayuri No Moe (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Um why is it so pink??



After the ever undervalued power of youth, the super-strong power of 

loooooove.

Here's the bucket. Throw up here, if you need. *pass*


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

50 CHAPTERS LATER

Madara and Obito: Extraction of the Kyuubi and Hachibi plus the Moon's Eye Plan completed 

Kakashi: Sakura...call him.
Sakura: IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Talis (Jan 16, 2013)

I think there will be definatel a scene switch, i cant see how the current fight can develope further lol, the only thing which we can possible expect at the moment is Naruto throwing Hinatha too the Juubi's eye lol.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 16, 2013)

ofc there will be plot development, it's naruto and hinata having smex baby


----------



## Rage of Hate (Jan 16, 2013)

i hope oro is in the chapter this week


----------



## Edo Madara (Jan 16, 2013)

Hyuuga fans should be happy because Kishi finally making hyuuga shine, I mean these latest chapters are focused to hyuuga and Hinata will fight uchiha and juubi damnit!! how cool is that ?!!


----------



## KevKev (Jan 16, 2013)

The chapter is about Karin's escape and fangirling over Sasuke. I just know it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 16, 2013)

90+ posts off-topic and agonizing.
Don't be surprised when some of you can't see KT for a week.

Thread will be unlocked for chapter discussion.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2013)

ohanna:

ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2013/01/16(水) 19:25:48.14 ID:Xv04GrbTP
あけおめばっかるこーん!!ことよろサーセイ!! 

巻頭　ナルト 
ワンピ 
暗殺 
黒子 
トリコ 
ゾーマ 
ブリーチ　C 
スケット 
ニセコイ 
ハイキュー 
斉木 
アルベリーとアワレな悪魔つき　C 
銀魂 
ハングリー 
伊達 
べるぜ 
キルコ 
こち亀 
めだか 
クロス 
クロガネ 

9号　トリコ巻頭 
ニセコイ　C 
ハイキュー　C 


：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2013/01/16(水) 19:28:23.97 ID:Xv04GrbTP
ちょっとサスケ出てきた 
ナルト九尾パワー皆にあげる。 
イノシカチョウジで術～ 
イノパパシカパパ作戦実行。 

リー　ネジ見て号泣。 

ご飯食べてくるねー。


----------



## Mariko (Jan 16, 2013)

chapter's OUT:

used it


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2013)

^


Nice to have some naruto in the morning 

EDIT:

lol I meant posted that in Konoha convo thread


----------



## Magician (Jan 16, 2013)

Well we saw Sasuke, which was good.  The rest was bleh...


----------



## Mia20 (Jan 16, 2013)

A new pairing is born
..KibaIno.. Can you feel the love?


----------



## Kusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Well we saw Sasuke, which was good.  The rest was bleh...



I agree


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2013)

"To be shinobi, is to endure"


Naruto says something actually impressive, for once.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 16, 2013)

Another shitty chapter. And the flashbacks made it even fat worse.  How I wish we can already move on to Sauce completely, maybe his own conflict would offer more interesting chunks than what I'm seeing now.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 16, 2013)

Sasuke's appearance and Naruto's speech were awesome.

The rest not so much, but it wasn't _horrible_ either, imo.


----------



## kubik (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel trolled


----------



## MrCatalyst (Jan 16, 2013)

Here comes bitching about how Kyuubi's chakra was handed freely yet Kumo-nin ate Hachibi's tentacle and died (relates to KinGin Brothers).
There's noticeable difference. Giving Kyuubi's chakra is the same as Naruto did with Kakashi already before, it's just some chakra. What Kumo-nin and KinGin did was being able to possess Bijuu's chakra and regenerate it. So it was part of them. This is nothing else but giving them chakra back but in a new form; it's Naruto giving them + Kyuubi has modified it. Get this right people before you start bitching about it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 16, 2013)

Not a bad chapter, all in all

Let the year of Sasuke begin


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Cromer said:


> "To be shinobi, is to endure"
> 
> 
> Naruto says something actually impressive, for once.



In Japanese I don't think that's actually very impressive.


----------



## Fennekin (Jan 16, 2013)

Kinda unsatisfying overall.

Sasuke though. pek


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 16, 2013)

Samurai Naruto is awesome. I'm making that into my sig.

Oh yeah, what happened with all the pairing stuff.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, almost forgot!

Welcome Home Sasuke-Kun!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally Sasuke!


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 16, 2013)

*10 Things I Noticed About This Chapter*

1. That my theory is slowly coming true. With Team Taka in Konoha along with Karin. She will be rejoining the team. The people who know everything are probably the Daimyos since they are in the Land of fire circeling around hideouts and bases around konoha.

2. I think kishi actually pays attention to the battledoms and cares about character vs character battle. With everyone getting Kyuubi chakra I think now that can match up to other characters now.

3. Ino still loves Sasuke. And Kishi really did forget about Sakura.

4. The Big strategy was alot simpler than I thought.

5. One of Sasukes Question got answered. What is a shinobi.

6. Ino supposedly has a bush and her father knows about it.

7. Everyone didnt get Kyuubi chakra.

8. That Madara will live beyond this arc.

9. Sasuke is not all that worried about Naruto power despite that he will have to fight him to the death. A) EMS is strong enough to handle this he believes. B) The power of the scroll will shit on Naruto

10. Team Taka looks amazing doing nothing.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure how Kishi forgot Sakura when she was in Ino's flashbacks AND the color spread.


----------



## Fennekin (Jan 16, 2013)

Funny how when Sasuke and Orochimaru finally return, no one's there to welcome them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> 1. That my theory is slowly coming true. With Team Taka in Konoha along with Karin. She will be rejoining the team. The people who know everything are probably the Daimyos since they are in the Land of fire circeling around hideouts and bases around konoha.



Daimyos, boo. Karin, boooo.



> 2. I think kishi actually pays attention to the battledoms and cares about character vs character battle. With everyone getting Kyuubi chakra I think now that can match up to other characters now.



I don't really think so. This is just everyone versus juubi, using the exact same abilities they have always had.



> 3. Ino still loves Sasuke. And Kishi really did forget about Sakura.



I had to double-check that panel. It was so dark. Good catch. 



> 4. The Big strategy was alot simpler than I thought.



He only had a few seconds. 



> 5. One of Sasukes Question got answered. What is a shinobi.



Except he wasn't there...



> 6. Ino supposedly has a bush and her father knows about it.



Not sure what to make of this.



> 7. Everyone didnt get Kyuubi chakra.



I think almost everyone did. Lee and co, maybe not because they had a special focus and it would have been awkward.



> 8. That Madara will live beyond this arc.



Agreed, and glad you said this. Why do you personally think so?



> 9. Sasuke is not all that worried about Naruto power despite that he will have to fight him to the death. A) EMS is strong enough to handle this he believes. B) The power of the scroll will shit on Naruto



I think both.



> 10. Team Taka looks amazing doing nothing.



Yup. If only Sasuke and Orochimaru could drop the drapery costume theme.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 16, 2013)

Dude



Nardo's whiskers, lol 

It's a small thing, but made me chuckle


----------



## Shikoo (Jan 16, 2013)

I felt like this chapter was crammed too full. It was like Kishi tried to collect the loose ends and tie them into one nice, neat pile, all of them at once. I didn't like it too much D:


----------



## Shattering (Jan 16, 2013)

*3 weeks, another pointless chapter*

Sasuke appears, sasuke disappears, 2 pages of nothing, not a single piece of information was dropped  we still don't know where are they going, they are in Konoha, yes, they could be going to the shrine, yes, we know it? no, not even a hint, nothing.

Switch back to Naruto and the army of fodders, Naruto is giving chakra to everybody, the most wonderful awesome fantastic and impressive plan ever created starts, Kishi tells you in the middle of the chapter that the plan will not work  

Madaras attitude:

Madara: Oh look Naruto is giving chakra to everybody, that little girl has become quite strong, they look like V1 Jins...
Madara: Should I be worried?
Madara:


----------



## WZRD (Jan 16, 2013)

Some kind of hermit must be living in the Hokage monument.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 16, 2013)

Kishimoto has to be stalling. We only know one stage of the plan ..or was Ino-Shika-Cho the ENTIRE plan?


----------



## Shattering (Jan 16, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Kishimoto has to be stalling. We only know one stage of the plan ..or was Ino-Shika-Cho the ENTIRE plan?



It doesn't matter, the plan will never work


----------



## Brox (Jan 16, 2013)

Expect the worst and you will never be disappointed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2013)

aaaaaah, always good to see Sasuke again


but now i fear how long i must wait again


----------



## Yakkai (Jan 16, 2013)

flip - sasuke? no... 
flip - sasuke? no...
flip - SASUKE! YESSSSS!
flip - MOAR SASUKE! YESSSSSSSSSSSSS! OMGGGGGGGG!
flip - sasuke? no... WTF!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 16, 2013)

Kishi has the constant strategy of giving a few amazingly disappointing chapters when we most expect them and then gives a very nice chapter when it's a lull to wake us up and start yearning again just to be disappointed again.





He's a masochist


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 16, 2013)

Dat Ino 

If her Mind Transfer moves faster than Naruto does with just some Kyuubi chaka, god knows how fast it would be with Naruto's entire pool of Kyuubi chakra. ​​​


----------



## takL (Jan 16, 2013)

so the place is konoha. now i guess who sasuke wants to meet are not those hokages afterall unless the grim reaper is hiding in konohas woods.

still im happy that my mayim mayim prediction was kinda right.


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say pointless, but I would say this chapter could of happened on 3 or 4 pages....


----------



## Mateush (Jan 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> 6. Ino supposedly has a bush and her father knows about it.



I laughed


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jan 16, 2013)

I was glad to finally see Sasuke... which is surprising because I think he's a little bitch.

I just wanna know what they're up to...


----------



## vagnard (Jan 16, 2013)

Never underestimate Kishi's ability to deliver even a worse chapter the next week.


----------



## Rios (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder why people love it so much.


----------



## gloomygrim (Jan 16, 2013)

kind of used to waiting for a boring chapter,  he could have done the whole lame hand holding in 1/2 pages and had some more fighting or gone back to sasuke, oro and crew.

At this point i just want to see how he tis up loose ends and ends it all.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 16, 2013)

It's cool how Kishi can make an epic battle so yawn-worthy.


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jan 16, 2013)

So much for NaruHina being canon. 

Last chapter

"Never letting go of your hand"

This chapter

*Naruto lets go of Hinatas hand*

Kishi:Trolololol

Epic chapter though. A lot of people got screen time. Naruto is a hand holding whore. lol


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> 1. That my theory is slowly coming true. With Team Taka in Konoha along with Karin. She will be rejoining the team. The people who know everything are probably the Daimyos since they are in the Land of fire circeling around hideouts and bases around konoha.
> 
> 2. I think kishi actually pays attention to the battledoms and cares about character vs character battle. With everyone getting Kyuubi chakra I think now that can match up to other characters now.
> 
> ...


he was bothered by narutos chakra and it still nothing compare to what he will become when the other bijuu chakra in him manifest.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Jan 16, 2013)

Orochimaru +1, Madara + 1, Rock Lee + 1, Neji Still dead -1. Shikaku's Icha Icha Collectors Edition Porn Stash + 10. Though the chapter has a few little mis-steps, it was decent, will probably have a few inter spliced scenes from Orochimaru/Sasuke, Madara/Alliance, more hints on "The Group one Who Knows Everything" and anymore flashbacks from deceased Hq.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 16, 2013)

I liked Naruto's speech. It has been awhile since I did. It helped Kakashi steered him the right way for this.


----------



## takL (Jan 16, 2013)

according to ohanas script oro says to himself 
'...this chakra is…'

'…he seems to be feeling a little uneasy about…naruto-kun'

and its a storeroom where shikaku hid something/things in a wooden box from his wife.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 16, 2013)

*#1000th post!*

Thanks for the final confirmation,takl.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Illusive Frame said:


> So much for NaruHina being canon.
> 
> Last chapter
> 
> ...


The "never let go of that hand" was an editors note. Besides we got the cute hand holding two chapters in a row, we don't need it to go on for the whole fight. Plus one armed combat wouldn't have been practical for either of them. I just think a few of my fellow NaruHina fans got a little over excited by that editor note.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2013)

YES I WAS RIGHT WE GOTS SASUKE

Happy days guys!

And in colour!

Kishi sure knows how to please his fans.

But then he takes it away again


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 16, 2013)

WE GOT DA SAWCE Y'ALL. just fa' two seconds tho.  
Kishi trolled us with NH. 
InoShikaCho got the spotlight again mayn ! daymn flashbacks, like ain't nobody got time fa' dat. Imma beat a nicca up . 
I liked Naruto's speech. 
it was an okay chap. I WANT MO' SAWCE.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh when Lee was crying over Neji


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 16, 2013)

2 great pages of Sasuke and then.......more bleh. The only other value for me was seeing someone else get negged Uchiha style.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Jan 16, 2013)

I liked the chapter I dont have any problems with it.


----------



## Doge (Jan 16, 2013)

*wtf is this bullshit?*

I'm seriously pissed, Naruto is throwing around Kurama's chakra like it's nothing and he's been blasting through it for the past few days.  Now he suddenly gets to distribute chakra to everyone so they can actually get panel time?  And somehow the Juubi just doesn't have the chakra to deal with it?


Kishi, stop trying to make this a 5 year old's superhero story, make something worth reading.  I'm going to check out Bleach...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 16, 2013)

Dont check bleach, it will piss you even more!


----------



## Doge (Jan 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Dont check bleach, it will piss you even more!



I'm tempted to just abandon Shonen altogether.  Bleach is just silly, One piece is One Piece, and Naruto has become super friendship Kurama Brigade.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> I couldn't help but laugh when Lee was crying over Neji



Your not the only one, I'm sorry guys but it was kind of funny, as much as I love them.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 16, 2013)

My Review of the new Chapter:

[YOUTUBE]id5Xhrl7NUU[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that doesn't work here's a link to my channel:


Were you excited to see Sasuke again? What does Sasuke traveling to Konoha mean for them? Does Naruto's new found support capabilities render Sakura even more pointless?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 16, 2013)

over all good chapter I look forward to more Sauce and his quest and more rookies.

bleach was bleh, I wanted more soul king and its just dragging on.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe I've missed something but...

Since when can Naruto pass on Kyuubi's chakra to someone else without harming them? I know he could heal Kakashi and Gai with the Kyuubi's chakra but how can he pass on cloaks of Kyuubi's chakra to someone else without thier chakra system going haywire?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jan 16, 2013)

Since the chapter where Kurama gave Kakashi his chakra. He tells Naruto that he will teach him how to modify his chakra and give it to others.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Ruby said:


> Maybe I've missed something but...
> 
> Since when can Naruto pass on Kyuubi's chakra to someone else without harming them? I know he could heal Kakashi and Gai with the Kyuubi's chakra but how can he pass on cloaks of Kyuubi's chakra to someone else without thier chakra system going haywire?


It only harmed people and caused their chakra systems to go haywire because Kurama didn't want people using his chakra. Here he and Naruto are sharing their shared chakra, it isn't being forcibly taken from him.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 16, 2013)

EDIT: Found a thread discussing this but thanks DarkTorrent and Gaiash


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 16, 2013)

Turrin said:


> My Review of the new Chapter:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]id5Xhrl7NUU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


you are sexy 


nice review


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Sasuke and co.'s Walk no Jutsu is the best time/space transportation technique ever.


----------



## kluang (Jan 17, 2013)

The dialog was sugary as hell, and the Kyubi power up is just hysterical.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2013)

I have problems with pacing.

This is just too slow.

Like snail speed.Turtle speed.

It's like that since the post flashback/alliance arrival.

It's very tiring.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I have problems with pacing.
> 
> This is just too slow.
> 
> ...


At least its faster than Bleach fights. We've seen several attacks this chapter and they all hit (well except those by the Ten Tails).


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 19, 2013)

Good chapter . Wish there was more NaruHina but what you see is what you get .

But on a side note , I was having some fun on Omegle and I wasn't sure if I should have been butthurt or laughed


----------

